# **THE ALL NEW ARTSY FARTSY SELF PORTRAIT THREAD!!!!**



## MDowdey

TO THE TPF GANG,

In an effort to increase to the general feeling of home around here, and to attempt to connect the seasoned members with the newer ones, we have revamped the self portrait thread!!!

SO START POSTING RIGHT AWAY!!!!! I want all the new guys and girls in here as well as all the TPF veterans!!!


Ill start off!!

















there we go!!!! now get to postin!!!!!

MATT


----------



## Nikon Fan

.


----------



## MDowdey

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Don't have one of me, but here's a shot of Littleman and Arty...Littleman is well the Littleman...and Arty is the one in the pink pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that for killing a thread fast MD



i guess its a start.


keep going people...


----------



## JonMikal

MDowdey said:
			
		

> TO THE TPF GANG,
> 
> In an effort to increase to the general feeling of home around here, and to attempt to connect the seasoned members with the newer ones, we have revamped the self portrait thread!!!
> 
> SO START POSTING RIGHT AWAY!!!!! I want all the new guys and girls in here as well as all the TPF veterans!!!
> 
> 
> Ill start off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there we go!!!! now get to postin!!!!!
> 
> MATT


 
these are gonna scare the crap of newbies....i thought you wanted MORE participation!


----------



## MDowdey

yeah, i thought i would start it off with a bang!!!

jon, post your dang pics!!!


----------



## Mansi

yoikes if i can step in here
i posted earlier.. the larger version  of my avatar... i have a new pic from yesterday
well my cousins getting married and we had to wear indian clothes.. 
so here goes.. kinda messed up :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey

great shot mansi!


----------



## Mansi

thanks MD.. i was kinda wondering if i should post it or not 

the last two of you are funny!  nice


----------



## JonMikal

MDowdey said:
			
		

> yeah, i thought i would start it off with a bang!!!
> 
> jon, post your dang pics!!!


 
yeah whatever.....let me go find my goofy ones, i don't want you to feel alone....hope i still have 'em. if not, i'm sure someone else does :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey

JonMikal said:
			
		

> yeah whatever.....let me go find my goofy ones, i don't want you to feel alone....hope i still have 'em. if not, i'm sure someone else does :mrgreen:




im sure u can take more!!!!

i want some of the new people to post some goofy ones...


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Last year maining the waist gun of a B-24 Liberator


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Here I am!






Photo by the talented Mentos!  :thumbup:


----------



## MDowdey

haha, great shots scott and spanner!!!! woohoo!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Wow Scott!  Do you wanna join our clan/klick with Bace & MD! 


Bring yer gun!:thumbup:


----------



## LittleMan

Since Amanda went ahead and posted my pic I guess I'll go ahead and post hers.... just being nice. 

Here's Amanda with her favorite techno band.  The "N. E. R. D. S." :thumbup:


----------



## MDowdey

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Since Amanda went ahead and posted my pic I guess I'll go ahead and post hers.... just being nice.
> 
> Here's Amanda with her favorite techno band.  The "N. E. R. D. S." :thumbup:




OUCH.


----------



## JonMikal

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Since Amanda went ahead and posted my pic I guess I'll go ahead and post hers.... just being nice.
> 
> Here's Amanda with her favorite techno band. The "N. E. R. D. S." :thumbup:


 
i can see this is gonna turn bad quick :lmao:


----------



## Marctwo




----------



## JonMikal

ok, to further scare the h*ll out you newbs












and my arty farty


----------



## JonMikal

MDowdey said:
			
		

> great shot mansi!


 
that's an understatement!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

That 3rd one is the scariest!


----------



## MDowdey

dude...jon...really...I LOVE THEM. hahahaha


----------



## 'Daniel'

Yes i ama giant for anyone wondering.  You can see up my nose!!  :greenpbl:


----------



## sfaribault

This is me....

Steve  :thumbup:


----------



## Corry

Here's me a month or so ago.


----------



## sfaribault

Nice meeting everyone !!!!


Steve  :thumbup:


----------



## photogoddess

Photogoddess on a photo trip 





Photogoddess with her spurs on :mrgreen:





Malachite.... 





Photogoddess & Malachite :heart:


----------



## Meysha

OH my goooodd! Malachite... there's something hanging off your neck!!


----------



## Karalee

artimus fartimus self portrait Kara





Cheesy Kara





Kara and a very out of focus dog in a sleeping bag


----------



## Meysha

Me ... not very arty... but I was farty that night... must've been the curry.





And basically one of the only photos with me and adrian in it. taken a couple of years ago.





Ok... and here's an arty farty one. hehe


----------



## 'Daniel'

None of you look like i thought you would, accept I've seen JonMikal and MD before.  However i have a habit of envisaging the other people as their avatars.  eg terri is a bulldog or traci is mickey mouse or meysha is a baby picking her nose.  I don't know why i do it.  :shock:


----------



## clarinetJWD

Daniel said:
			
		

> None of you look like i thought you would, accept I've seen JonMikal and MD before.  However i have a habit of envisaging the other people as their avatars.  eg terri is a bulldog or traci is mickey mouse or meysha is a baby picking her nose.  I don't know why i do it.  :shock:



 Me too.  So guess what I think YOU look like


----------



## 'Daniel'

How do you know I don't?

 :blulsh2:

You should really get that clarinetitis sorted out, you look terrible.


----------



## KevinR

Kind of self portrait.


----------



## 'Daniel'

Which one is you?

 :-|


----------



## KevinR

The not so cute one


----------



## 'Daniel'

Is that aloaded statement  :scratch:


----------



## JonMikal

nice shot Kevin and daughter?


----------



## danalec99

1. 2004





2. Feb 2005





3. June 2005 - with my nephew


----------



## clarinetJWD

Daniel said:
			
		

> How do you know I don't?
> 
> :blulsh2:
> 
> You should really get that clarinetitis sorted out, you look terrible.



  I'll get right on that.  For the longest time, I equated Amanda with that guy with the giant spike in his nose! (her old avatar for any of you really new people :greenpbl: )


----------



## clarinetJWD

Oh, and here's a couple arty farty portraits for now.  I'll get back to you when I get one of more than just my face


----------



## JonK

OK guess it's time to post a clear shot of myself...my 7 yr old took this today with my 20d...she wielded it like a pro! :mrgreen: 
That's the dawg....Winston






and a self-portrait I just posted earlier today in the general gallery...guess it counts as arty farty 







Love that first shot danalec!! :thumbup:


----------



## Corry

Nice placement of the flower, JonK!


----------



## MDowdey

nice flower!!!!

dan, great shot of you and the baby!!!!!

thanks for posting clarinet, and kevin!!!


----------



## JonMikal

Jon, great shots....thanks for sharing. Dan, I've always liked your pics!

now lets get some goofy stuff going on! Aubrey, i know you have some!


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> :lmao: Where's my hair?


ahhhh, you didn't like my new hair style I gave you???


----------



## ksmattfish

Self portrait in darkroom 10/15/2005


----------



## David A

Nice pictures guys...I'll get some up in a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## Nikon Fan

LittleMan said:
			
		

> ahhhh, you didn't like my new hair style I gave you???



 not so much...but it still beats being in a pic with a midget and the spandex guy


----------



## David A

Well...here's me.  

No, I'm not "emo"...simply tired and lazy on a Saturday night.


----------



## Xmetal

Patrick Stewart impersonator






Out and About...







Is it just me or is Mansi gorgeous or what?  :blushing: :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> not so much...but it still beats being in a pic with a midget and the spandex guy


That's very true...
I guess I'm not evil enough to come up with anything worse...


----------



## Mansi

thanks xmetal! :mrgreen:
and great to see everyone 

heres something i was trying.. duno how it is .. its now in my avatar too .. eeks


----------



## JonK

Love the new you mansi    cool shot


----------



## ShutteredEye




----------



## clarinetJWD

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is Mansi gorgeous or what?  :blushing: :mrgreen:



Yeah, not just you. :blushing:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Yeah, not just you. :blushing:



Ditto


----------



## aprilraven

after mansi's pics there is no way i will post one....mansi your gorgeous!!  exotic ..i was supposed to look like that....

its great to see how ya'll all look.....very cool....

someone needs to put this as a group shot......


----------



## LaFoto

Happy enough with this one everybody?


----------



## aprilraven

hey, thats cool lafoto......( i still like the devil avitar...!!)


----------



## JonK

> Originally Posted by Xmetal
> Is it just me or is Mansi gorgeous or what?



 :thumbup: yum!    :blushing: 

Darn talented photog too! has many good eyes


----------



## terri

Hey, that's cool, LaFoto! :thumbup: I think Alison had one similar to that at one time.  

And I think we all know that Mansi's a babe.


----------



## SlySniper

Hey,

I really dont know what "Artsy Fartsy" means, but, here is me.  This is the first time I have posted a picture of ME on this Forum.  I hope this qualifies.






_I suck at dancing._


----------



## MDowdey

sly, im a little nervous looking at this pic for too long..


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

good shot though!


----------



## SlySniper

Thanks MD! 

Whenever I take a picture of myself, they always turn out weird or funny or something.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

SlySniper said:
			
		

> Thanks MD!
> 
> Whenever I take a picture of myself, they always turn out weird of funny or something.



Heh, whenever I take a picture of myself my camera has a write error.


----------



## SlySniper

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Heh, whenever I take a picture of myself my camera has a write error.


 
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :hug::


----------



## Chiller

Well, I thought I would toss in my "Artsy Fartsy" picks.  These are pretty recent shots.  Not much has changed...the 80's still calls for their hair back :lmao:  :lmao: and I refuse to give it up.


----------



## Corry

You'd better not give the 80's their hair back, I love your hair!  Love that second shot!


----------



## terri

core_17 said:
			
		

> You'd better not give the 80's their hair back, I love your hair! Love that second shot!


 I agree! That second shot is killer....Chiller. And everyone loves a long-hair.  That's just how it is.


----------



## jstuedle

The "Artsy Fartsy" version. Taken about 3 months ago. I called it Phantom Self.







I think I have posted this here before. I called it "Alice & Me". She is one of our feathered friends and one of the girlfriends my wife "Lets" me have.  




Ejoy.


----------



## Corry

We (my family) used to have a cockatoo, and we still have a blue and gold macaaw! Nice shots!


----------



## hobbes28

John, are you a vet(eranarian(sp?)) or a vet(eran)?


----------



## jstuedle

No, just a avid bird lover. We have rescued a lot of large parrots and given them homes. I am very partial to the big macaws. Cockatoos are a very close second.


----------



## aprilraven

chiller, you have great hair!!  :hail:   love the second shot too!!   
you and mansi are some of the beautiful people, huh??     

great shot... let see...
i may have to pull a lafoto and dream of you....!!  :blushing: 

**crawls back under my rock....**


----------



## JonMikal

you rock Chiller!!!!!!!!

i'd go for that look, but my job wouldn't allow for it :lmao:
i need to retire


----------



## Corry

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you rock Chiller!!!!!!!!
> 
> i'd go for that look, but my job wouldn't allow for it :lmao:
> i need to retire



Sure Jon, it's your JOB that wouldn't allow it.  Gotcha.


----------



## Chiller

Aprilraven....I will see what I can do...k?  I might be a nightmare, but ya never know.   See ya tonight  
  Thanks Terri, and Corry
Jon....Im a warehouse manager, so I have to pull the whole mop back.  My work knows Im a little...well...different, and Im one of the originals that started this place so I have that advantage too. .  :lmao:


----------



## Marctwo

Well, I've got no self-portraits I'm afraid and these are about as 'artsy' as they get for me.


----------



## terri

Marctwo said:
			
		

> Well, I've got no self-portraits I'm afraid and these are about as 'artsy' as they get for me.


 Another longhair?  This place gets better all the time.  

So, where do you sing, who is the band, any instruments or vocalist-only....? The usual round of questions. Oh, and nice pics!


----------



## Marctwo

These are quite old and I'm afraid the hair's had the chop since. 

This band was called 'Jump the Gun' (anyone heard of us? No, I thought not.  ) but I haven't done any bands for a few years now - other than production/engineering.

Musically I'm a bit of a jack of all trades (master of none ) playing the usual round of guitar, piano/keys, drums/perc, bass, sax, blues harp, clarinet oh.. and vox of course  .  But if I want to record a particular line on a specific instrument, I can usually manage it.   These days it's just in the name of fun though.


----------



## terri

Marctwo said:
			
		

> These are quite old and I'm afraid the hair's had the chop since.
> 
> This band was called 'Jump the Gun' (anyone heard of us? No, I thought not.  ) but I haven't done any bands for a few years now - other than production/engineering.
> 
> Musically I'm a bit of a jack of all trades (master of none ) playing the usual round of guitar, piano/keys, drums/perc, bass, sax, blues harp, clarinet oh.. and vox of course  . But if I want to record a particular line on a specific instrument, I can usually manage it.  These days it's just in the name of fun though.


 awwww, too bad. I like that retro in-yer-face long hair.  But I know it doesn't play as well as time goes by. boo!!! 

If there is a harder gig than trying to make it as a photographer, it's trying to make it as a musician. :hug:: Do it for the fun, and yourself, as long as you continue to do it.  I think it's awesome you can play all that. You're like Paul McCartney, you could record your own album at home. Playing out might be a challenge, though.


----------



## Marctwo

terri said:
			
		

> Playing out might be a challenge, though.


Yes, I just need to get me some o' them knee cymbals.


----------



## Chiller

Cool to see the long hair, Marctwo  .  Man..ya cut if off eh?  Im still hanging on to mine.   I too have packed the kit up for a bit but the itch to jam comes up all the time.  I play drums, but can play guitar or bass.  I will see if I can dig up an old gig shot.


----------



## terri

Marctwo said:
			
		

> Yes, I just need to get me some o' them knee cymbals.


 There ya go! :lmao:


----------



## jstuedle

> Yes, I just need to get me some o' them knee cymbals.


 Somehow this is a mental image that is just wrong. I don't think I want to go there.:blulsh2:


----------



## Marctwo

jstuedle said:
			
		

> Somehow this is a mental image that is just wrong. I don't think I want to go there.:blulsh2:


lol.  I never thought of it in terms of my avatar.


----------



## terri

Chiller said:
			
		

> Cool to see the long hair, Marctwo  . Man..ya cut if off eh? Im still hanging on to mine. I too have packed the kit up for a bit but the itch to jam comes up all the time. I play drums, but can play guitar or bass. I will see *if I can dig up an old gig shot*.


 Do it! I wanna see!


----------



## Marctwo

Chiller said:
			
		

> Man..ya cut if off eh? Im still hanging on to mine.


I actually kept hold of it with the intention of making an african fly swat out of it.  I'm a bit sad, aren't I!


----------



## terri

Marctwo said:
			
		

> *I actually kept hold of it with the intention of making an african fly swat out of it. *I'm a bit sad, aren't I!


 Funniest.comment.all.day. 

:hail: :hail: 

:lmao:


----------



## mygrain

Yer friendly neighborhood pain in the arse!!


----------



## toruonu

Well it's me in action:





It really is tough to shoot so close to the subject





Sideways:





And a friendly one as last:


----------



## MDowdey

nice to see you mygrain!!!!!!!!!!!!

punkass.


----------



## mygrain

MDowdey said:
			
		

> nice to see you mygrain!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> punkass.



  :hugs:  :hug::  :hug::     :greenpbl:


----------



## MDowdey

mygrain said:
			
		

> :hugs:  :hug::  :hug::     :greenpbl:




 :hugs:  :hugs:  :hugs:  :heart:  :heart:  :blushing:  :blushing:


----------



## hobbes28

I grew a beard out for work because we were going to do a star wars theme and I was going to be a young Obi Wan Kenobi.  Well, the theme changed to a "Band Aid" theme so I was allowed to shave the beard off and I had to have some fun with it. :twisted:

Here is the Foomanchoo made so famously by JonMikal in one of his early posts.


----------



## Xmetal

toruonu said:
			
		

> Well it's me in action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is tough to shoot so close to the subject



That's some pretty sporty lookin' camera equipment you've got there!  :hail:


----------



## Jeff Canes




----------



## Corry

You're gettin into that fisheye thing, aren't ya?


----------



## photogoddess

That is just SO Jeff!


----------



## David A

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

>



Is that down at Fort Jefferson?


----------



## Unimaxium

That looks like the same place as this


----------



## mygrain

Fisheyes are keeeeeewl! I'm gonna have to get one before the new local skate park opens.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

:hugs:  :hugs:  :hugs:  :heart:  :heart:  :blushing:  :blushing:


----------



## Mansi

thanks guys :blushing: :blushing: :blushing: 


*JonMikal*.. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 
behind the funny face there is a gentle soul! nice arty one too :thumbup: 
nice one *daniel *(danalec99).. i like the first.. very cool!
*scottwrg*.. mean machine eh 
*jonK*... that flower pic of you still makes me laugh everytime i look at it :lmao: it is indeed hilarious... and the one with the 'dawg' is sweet! :hugs: 
love the whole mirror thing happening in yours *clarinetJWD..* sweet shots.. i think i saw them before
i love that second photo of you *chiller*! love the look!:thumbup: awesome pic
*sly*.. the photo of you made me laugh.. heh  nice pose and expression eh:greenpbl: 
that is some equipment *toruonu*!... nice shots of you  
nice fisheye thingy happening *jeff*  the bw is cool
and i absolutely love yours *cesium*!very nice.. sweet tones


----------



## LaFoto

Hey. 
You must not all "love" Chiller's second photo! *stamp foot*
I do!

Erm...................... :blushing:

Is anyone interested in seeing more than just "The Keen Eye" with which I shall from now on be watching this board    ?????????????

(In case you have overlooked "The Keen Eye" ... it is on Page 2 somewhere, I guess).


----------



## Mansi

nice eye ofcourse Lafoto!  was just saving the best for last
looks like you got your eyes on all of  us :mrgreen:
ofcourse love to see the other eye


----------



## photogoddess

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I grew a beard out for work because we were going to do a star wars theme and I was going to be a young Obi Wan Kenobi.  Well, the theme changed to a "Band Aid" theme so I was allowed to shave the beard off and I had to have some fun with it. :twisted:
> 
> Here is the Foomanchoo made so famously by JonMikal in one of his early posts.



Aub - you look like a guy out of the 70s.


----------



## hobbes28

It's been pretty funny here at work.  People that don't know me that well want to laugh when I pass them in the hall but don't know if it will offend me so they avoid eye contact. :lmao:


----------



## photogoddess

Just get yourself one of those fancy leisure suits and wear it to work. They won't be able to keep themselves from laughing. And remember to take photos so we can laugh too.


----------



## JonMikal

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> It's been pretty funny here at work. People that don't know me that well want to laugh when I pass them in the hall but don't know if it will offend me so they avoid eye contact. :lmao:


 
:lmao: 

wouldn't it be a riot if *we* (the TPF nutbags) all worked for the same employer :mrgreen: 

nice choo Aubrey!


----------



## terri

JonMikal said:
			
		

> :lmao:
> 
> wouldn't it be a riot if *we* (the TPF nutbags) all worked for the same employer :mrgreen:
> 
> nice choo Aubrey!


 How long till we all got canned for the constant joking and teasing with very little productivity? I'd give us.......three hours, tops.  

And I agree - nice choo, Aubs! :thumbup: 

Mygrain!!! I don't know that I've seen your picture before - thanks for posting.


----------



## clarinetJWD

I'm back and I have another shot!

Here I am, in all of my glory...or something like that...


----------



## Alison

I laugh at Aubrey all the time, it's so darn funny looking. 

Nice photos everyone!


----------



## JonMikal

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I'm back and I have another shot!
> 
> Here I am, in all of my glory...or something like that...


 
cool shot from the gallery. i've a bunch of these.


----------



## Karalee

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Just get yourself one of those fancy leisure suits and wear it to work. They won't be able to keep themselves from laughing. And remember to take photos so we can laugh too.



Dont forget the gold chains!!!


----------



## PetersCreek

Not so artsy...maybe fartsy.  Exiting an Alaskan public restroom.


----------



## David A

Mansi said:
			
		

> and i absolutely love yours *cesium*!very nice.. sweet tones



Aww, thanks Mansi...yours are great too. It must be in the eyes.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Cesium 911 said:
			
		

> Is that down at Fort Jefferson?



Yes, i was just down there Thusday


----------



## David A

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Yes, i was just down there Thusday



Ahh, very nice...I was down there last summer...what an awesome place. 

16 million bricks to build it.


----------



## darin3200

A quick digital one of me


----------



## Meysha

Mmmmmm... vicky likes arty farty self portrait thread... .mmmmmm likes looking at sexy men.... mmmm


----------



## ksmattfish

Less chatter.  More photos.  I know you've all got digital cameras!


----------



## jocose

I posted the first one before, but what the heck?

Fun pic:






Does this count as artsy fartsy?






Me with a fishy I caught:





and me looking fly (do people still say that?) at my sister's wedding:


----------



## terri

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Less chatter. More photos. I know you've all got digital cameras!


 As do you, I believe. :mrgreen:



PS - Actually, I don't have one. So maybe I'm out of this round.


----------



## ksmattfish

terri said:
			
		

> As do you, I believe. :mrgreen:



Yeah, and when I saw this thread I went and took a pic, and posted it.


----------



## M @ k o

Okay gang, I don't have many of me, I'm always on the other side of the camera. I like it like that. :mrgreen: 






:cheers: T G I F !


----------



## Mansi

yayee M@Ko.. great to see you  nice pic :cheers: have a great weekend! :cheer:


----------



## JonK

heyyyya...nice to see ya mako! cheers man...ditto what mansi said


----------



## shandie8

blank


----------



## M @ k o

Same to you JK and Mansi. Hey JonK , Winston still looks like he's running even when he's sitting... LOL.


----------



## terri

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Yeah, and when I saw this thread I went and took a pic, and posted it.


 Oh, the shadowy figure with the x-ray??  hmmph!


----------



## LaFoto

Heya, M@ko!!! 
At long last I see you!
This is a nice photo! 

Ha. I like this thread, I like this thread  :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller

NIce to finally meet you M @ k o .   Great shot man. 
  Nice to meet you too Shandie.


----------



## JonMikal

pleased to meet ya M@ko!


----------



## LittleMan

Nice to meet you M@KO and Shandie.
Two more beautiful people.


----------



## M @ k o

It's nice to meet and see you all too. This is a great Community ! :thumbup:  

Let the music begin, hit it boys !


----------



## LittleMan

and with a little bit different exposure...


----------



## ksmattfish

terri said:
			
		

> Oh, the shadowy figure with the x-ray??  hmmph!



This is the *artsy fartsy* portrait thread.  I was trying to do something not typical.    And that's a printfile full of 4x5 negs, not an X-ray.


----------



## photogoddess

terri said:
			
		

> Oh, the shadowy figure with the x-ray??  hmmph!



That's pretty much what I thought.  :er:  How about a real pic Matt?


----------



## Xmetal

shandie8 said:
			
		

> Here are a couple self portraits.
> 
> 1-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-




Another one from the Heavenly group.   :mrgreen:


----------



## ksmattfish

photogoddess said:
			
		

> That's pretty much what I thought.  :er:  How about a real pic Matt?



If you guys want a "real pic", then start the "straight portrait" thread.  This thread is titled "ARTSY FARTSY" in all capital letters.  Sheesh, the lack of creative thinking around here is pretty disappointing.


----------



## LittleMan

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> If you guys want a "real pic", then start the "straight portrait" thread. This thread is titled "ARTSY FARTSY" in all capital letters. Sheesh, the lack of creative thinking around here is pretty disappointing.


 no kidding... all these crazies just want a mug to make fun of...


----------



## Corry

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> If you guys want a "real pic", then start the "straight portrait" thread.  This thread is titled "ARTSY FARTSY" in all capital letters.  Sheesh, the lack of creative thinking around here is pretty disappointing.



Well_ I _like it Mr. Matt.  :mrgreen:


----------



## jadin

One of my favorite self-portraits (I'm the one in the hat) unfortunately it was taken out of focus and before I knew anything about photography.


----------



## Thor the Mighty




----------



## jadin




----------



## LittleMan

jadin said:
			
		

>


took me a little while to figure out what I was looking at...


----------



## clarinetJWD

Thor!  Photobucket Bandwidth exceeded!?  How much do you use it?


----------



## Alison

I think I need to lay off the chocolate for a while 





Me and my oldest son:





Hobbes28, AlisonPower, and LittleLuke taken by above referenced oldest son:


----------



## JonMikal

the last says it all!


----------



## Meysha

Awwwwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## danalec99

nice series, aubrey and alison!


----------



## Alison

Thanks guys! There are some more with the boys here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33347


----------



## LaFoto

icondigital said:
			
		

>


 
Icondigital!
Have I ever said "Welcome to TPF" to you? Now I can no longer after seeing this photo.....................


----------



## LaFoto

Rewoken from my moment of faintness or swooning over these eyes (!) I should hurry back and say 

*Welcome to ThePhotoForum*, Icondigital!


----------



## icondigital

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Rewoken from my moment of faintness or swooning over these eyes (!) I should hurry back and say
> 
> *Welcome to ThePhotoForum*, Icondigital!


 
thank you very much! and now i'm blushing! :blushing:


----------



## scoob

this is what you get hanging out of a moving truck going 100 mph.


----------



## LittleMan

scoob said:
			
		

> this is what you get hanging out of a moving truck going 100 mph.


:lmao:
I love how you can see both the camera and the face from two different angles... :lmao:


----------



## Ghoste

Me and my sister Amanda.


----------



## LittleMan

baby face. 

I figured out that when you look in a mirror you have to look at the camera... 

:thumbup:


----------



## Meysha

oh my gawd ghoste... i never realised you were so young!

what a cool photo of you two.. but hehe you're lookin at yourself!


----------



## LittleMan

Meysha said:
			
		

> but hehe you're lookin at yourself!


:lmao: (that's what I was saying...)



(happens to me a lot...)


----------



## Ghoste

I did it on purpose. Jeez guys lol. Think I don't know cameras lol. Yup I'm a young one. Older than Chris though.. Hah! I'm 18.


----------



## Xmetal

Thought i'd post this again in the propper section...






Enjoy.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor




----------



## celery




----------



## skiboarder72




----------



## TPOL

plasticspanner suggested that i put this here..so here it is.....or here i am..


----------



## jstuedle

Oh, sort of looks like....... never mind.


----------



## LittleMan

jstuedle said:
			
		

> Oh, sort of looks like....... never mind.


----------



## thebeginning

hahahaa!


niiice.


----------



## TPOL

failed to notice that before :lmao: ooohh wweelllll!


----------



## terri

TPOL said:
			
		

> failed to notice that before :lmao: ooohh wweelllll!





> *plasticspanner suggested that i put this here.*.so here it is


 See, you should have let that be your guide. Don't listen to Chris!! He's up to no good!


----------



## TPOL

haha.. i will have to keep that in mind...thanks!


----------



## bethany138

hmm.


----------



## LaFoto

Leave them! The guys will go all  over them. They sure wouldn't want to miss a single one of these (apart from - maybe - the wedding pic?   )


----------



## bethany138

lol.. no... I think I'll leave the wedding shot... I'm sure everyone wants to see hubby right!?     Right? .. well... hmm... lol


----------



## ShutteredEye




----------



## skiboarder72

mountainlander said:
			
		

>



 :greenpbl:


----------



## bethany138

skiboarder72 said:
			
		

> :greenpbl:


 
Yeah.. hmm.. just a little creepy.:meh: 

Maybe I should take some of them off?


----------



## Corry

bethany138 said:
			
		

> Yeah.. hmm.. just a little creepy.:meh:
> 
> Maybe I should take some of them off?



You think a smiley is creepy? :scratch: If you're scared off by a smiley, you definately won't be able to handle this forum.


----------



## ShutteredEye

bethany138 said:
			
		

> Yeah.. hmm.. just a little creepy.:meh:
> 
> Maybe I should take some of them off?



Erm....

relax.  

Happily married to my beautiful wife.


----------



## bethany138

core_17 said:
			
		

> You think a smiley is creepy? :scratch: If you're scared off by a smiley, you definately won't be able to handle this forum.


 
Its a licking smiley, thats why its creepy.  And i've been on this forum for months.. I think I can "handle" it.


----------



## JonMikal

nice series of portraits Bethany. i like them all.
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Corry

bethany138 said:
			
		

> Its a licking smiley, thats why its creepy.  And i've been on this forum for months.. I think I can "handle" it.



It's not licking, it's sticking it's tongue out, and it's a smiley often used on this forum because it does look kinda dirty, which is why we like it...and things are usually much worse than a tounge wagging smiley.  You don't have to get defensive, I'm just saying that if a smiley bothers you, you might not want to put yourself out there like that, because that is VERY MINOR compared to what usually goes on, that's all.  Don't be offended.


----------



## thebeginning

odd...i've never even thought of that smiley like that. looks like i'm the weird one of the group.  nice photos though bethany! i like that wedding one alot :thumbsup:


----------



## ShutteredEye




----------



## Andrea K

thebeginning said:
			
		

> odd...i've never even thought of that smiley like that. looks like i'm the weird one of the group. nice photos though bethany! i like that wedding one alot :thumbsup:


 
same here. never knew it was licking


----------



## LaFoto

Wow, Robert.
Sinister self showing here ? 

And the : greenpbl : does what it reads. Pbl-llll. Or "na-na-na-na-naaa-naaa". Something like that. I think! 

And Bethany, you are just too pretty to take any of your photos away from here again! Don't. Let us have them, ok? Wedding pic included, that is very natural and nice.


----------



## Alison

LaFoto said:
			
		

> And Bethany, you are just too pretty to take any of your photos away from here again! Don't. Let us have them, ok? Wedding pic included, that is very natural and nice.



I agree completely! I think you look great and have been a wonderful addition to TPF! :thumbsup:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

TPOL said:
			
		

>


 


			
				jstuedle said:
			
		

> Oh, sort of looks like....... never mind.


 
Like what?  Have you been looking in those naughty comics again? 



			
				terri said:
			
		

> See, you should have let that be your guide. Don't listen to Chris!! He's up to no good!


 
Who? Me? :bigangel:


----------



## terri

Chris the Innocent.


----------



## jstuedle

> Chris the Innocent.


 
       Yea, that made me laugh too!


----------



## LittleMan

I think people named Chris are misunderstood... We are all actually perfect. :bigangel:


----------



## Wally

getting into the game a bit late but here is my favorite self-pix


----------



## bethany138

Nice pic wally - funny expression

Everybody else - I wasn't offended, just a little creeped out.. I get sensitive to that stuff because I get harrassed a LOT on messenger, etc.  So I'm warry (sp?) about putting any of my modeling stuff up, thats all.. Sorry if I missunderstood. NANNANANNANANANA to you to then! lol.. yeah... hmm...


----------



## JonMikal

bethany138 said:
			
		

> Nice pic wally - funny expression
> 
> Everybody else - I wasn't offended, just a little creeped out.. I get sensitive to that stuff because I get harrassed a LOT on messenger, etc. So I'm warry (sp?) about putting any of my modeling stuff up, thats all.. *Sorry if I missunderstood*. NANNANANNANANANA to you to then! lol.. yeah... hmm...


 
you're ok in my book!  

looking forward to more of your portraits! :thumbup:


----------



## photo gal

Some really great looking people on this forum,  woo hoo!!!  : )


----------



## steve817

bethany138 said:
			
		

> Nice pic wally - funny expression
> 
> Everybody else - I wasn't offended, just a little creeped out.. I get sensitive to that stuff because I get harrassed a LOT on messenger, etc. So I'm warry (sp?) about putting any of my modeling stuff up, thats all.. Sorry if I missunderstood. NANNANANNANANANA to you to then! lol.. yeah... hmm...


 
Just hope to God they don't come up with a leg humping smiley.


----------



## ShutteredEye

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Wow, Robert.
> Sinister self showing here ?



Hehe, that's my "evil eye" shot. :lmao:


----------



## vixenta

Well seeing you all look sexsaayyy, i thought i'd ruin it all and post me


----------



## terri

Sorry, but that picture doesn't ruin a thing.  Nice to see your face again!


----------



## jadin

steve817 said:
			
		

> Just hope to God they don't come up with a leg humping smiley.


 
Oooo! Be right back! <runs off to photoshop> :lmao:


----------



## vixenta

aww thanks Terri :blushing:


----------



## LaFoto

Oh well. Sorry. Neither artsy, nor fartsy, only self and a portrait (sort of) and brandnew.
Me. Today. Self-timer with the little compact on "The Weapon" (all the English TPFers who were in Saffron Walden in August know "The Weapon" ).


----------



## icondigital

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Oh well. Sorry. Neither artsy, nor fartsy, only self and a portrait (sort of) and brandnew.
> Me.


what a pretty lady! :sun:


----------



## JonMikal

looks chilly your way Corinna...i'm still waiting. it's been in the 70's for the past few weeks.

great shot and thanks for sharing...it's always good to see you! nice colors in that shot.


----------



## LittleMan

Nice Sweater Corinna!


----------



## LaFoto

JonMikal said:
			
		

> looks chilly your way Corinna...


 
Not too bad in the sun!
Around 56F or so.
Quite pleasant for November.
Tomorrow is going to be grey and rainy, and after that more warm air from the Mediterranean. 60's. Very untypical for a north German fall! But nice 

Glad to hear you like this one.


----------



## AprilRamone

Guess I'll bite the bullet and post one of myself.  I took a whole roll of color film and spent a night doing pictures of myself and this is the only one I really liked.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy

a good 'ol halloween pic.  i'm the santa with the red eyes, evil santa.  my friend said there was a fingerprint over the lens, that's why it has a glamour shot look (a cheap alternative for you glamour shot people).


----------



## ShutteredEye

AprilRamone said:
			
		

> Guess I'll bite the bullet and post one of myself.  I took a whole roll of color film and spent a night doing pictures of myself and this is the only one I really liked.


 :hail:


----------



## vixenta

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

>




Nice santa hat you got there


----------



## photogoddess

Kinda artsy, not really fartsy and definitely not a self portrait. Malachite and Photogoddess courtesy of Voodoocat. :mrgreen:


----------



## Islair

OK, I have been here a while and done a little posting, but not too much.  Try to fly below the radar a little bit, but I saw this topic and thought I would toss a photo on.  Taken about 2 years ago now, but it was my first attempt at a "self-portrait."


----------



## JonMikal

cool shot Islair! love the comp.

i don't recall seeing you around soooooo, welcome to TPF


----------



## terri

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Kinda artsy, not really fartsy and definitely not a self portrait. Malachite and Photogoddess courtesy of Voodoocat. :mrgreen:


 Awww....look at the lovebirds. In Zion, too. :love: I love it - great capture, Voods!


----------



## terri

I agree - that is a cool shot, whatever you want to call it, Islair. Your posture, the car angle in the background - nice set up! :thumbup: 

No need to fly under the radar around here - come in and join the madness.


----------



## elsaspet

Not very artyfarty, but it IS a self portrait.....


----------



## Ghoste

I allready posted a picture but here is another one for fun


----------



## Verbal

vixenta said:
			
		

> Well seeing you all look sexsaayyy, i thought i'd ruin it all and post me



Ruin?  No no, that's a gorgeous addition. =)


----------



## Xmetal

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Not very artyfarty, but it IS a self portrait.....



*spanks you* Reow! :mrgreen:  :hail:


----------



## Verbal

Xmetal said:
			
		

> *spanks you* Reow! :mrgreen:  :hail:




...says the idiot to the married woman.  :greenpbl:


----------



## Xmetal

Verbal said:
			
		

> ...says the idiot to the married woman.  :greenpbl:



Read her member's title dude.


----------



## Verbal

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Read her member's title dude.



Oooh, I didn't notice!

*spank*


----------



## PlasticSpanner

vixenta said:
			
		

> Well seeing you all look sexsaayyy, i thought i'd ruin it all and post me


 
Clean your mirror!    (not using the other sticky-toungy-outy-smilie anymore!:blushing: )

Nice to see you again!:thumbup:


----------



## vixenta

Verbal - thanks  ...haven't we yet to see your portrait? 

Chris - Nice to see your face too, oh and the mirror is dirty for a reason!! :mrgreen: :lmao: 

Oh and i've just seen your pregnancy photo's Alison, i think they're great!! Especially the last one


----------



## Alison

Thank you! I love your photo as well, though there seems to be a focus issue with your camera since it's in focus and you aren't :mrgreen:


----------



## vixenta

oh well, better luck next time perhaps :er:


----------



## Verbal

vixenta said:
			
		

> Verbal - thanks  ...haven't we yet to see your portrait?



Yes ma'am, that's right... I am reluctant to break the forums.


----------



## Corry

Verbal said:
			
		

> Yes ma'am, that's right... I am reluctant to break the forums.



Well then what's this I found? 

*alright...deleted cuz Verbal's no fun!  *


----------



## vixenta

Thanks Corey, i knew i could count on you :thumbup:

So...very nice to see you Verbal


----------



## Verbal

core_17 said:
			
		

> Well then what's this I found?



=(

I thought I deleted that picture... I hate it. lol


----------



## Alison

vixenta said:
			
		

> oh well, better luck next time perhaps :er:



 I hope you know I was just teasing...I figured it was done intentionally but that the guys would be disappointed


----------



## Verbal

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> I hope you know I was just teasing...I figured it was done intentionally but that the guys would be disappointed




we are


----------



## Corry

Verbal said:
			
		

> =(
> 
> I thought I deleted that picture... I hate it. lol




Oh come on!!!! That's a great picture!!!  I dig goatee's btw.


----------



## Alison

core_17 said:
			
		

> Oh come on!!!! That's a great picture!!!  I dig goatee's btw.



I'm talking about Vixena's picture...I am pretty sure there is no goatee's in it!  :lmao:


----------



## Corry

Whoops...didn't mean to quote you...meant to quote verbal...how'd that happen!?


----------



## Corry

There...fixed!


----------



## Verbal

core_17 said:
			
		

> Oh come on!!!! That's a great picture!!!  I dig goatee's btw.




Haha!  That's why I hate it.  My stupid-arse friend wanted to know what I'd look like with a goatee, so I photoshopped it.... I did just shave mine off though, but it was just one of those "tip-o-the-chin" goatees, because I can't grow it fully along the sides of my mouth. lol... but that pic is like two years old anyway.   SO TAKE IT DOWN AND BE A SPORT!!!!! 



:greenpbl:


----------



## vixenta

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> *I hope you know I was just teasing...I figured it was done intentionally* but that the guys would be disappointed



Oh of course i knew, oh and it was very intentional  I was trying to be funny right back haha

oh and sorry to disappoint you verbal


----------



## Verbal

vixenta said:
			
		

> oh and sorry to disappoint you verbal



Hah...just try harder next time. 

And fine, here's a recent of me.  This was about two weeks ago... last week I lost the goatee.  People said I looked French. *shudder* ( :greenpbl: that was a joke)

(it's green 'cause I made this for my ID on dA and I wanted it to blend with the page)


----------



## Corry

Wow...that was easy...I was about to say 'I'll take the photo down if you give us a recent photo" and here, you already provided us with one!  

See....that wasn't so bad, was it? And I still dig the goatee, even if it was fake!


----------



## Verbal

core_17 said:
			
		

> Wow...that was easy...I was about to say 'I'll take the photo down if you give us a recent photo" and here, you already provided us with one!
> 
> See....that wasn't so bad, was it? And I still dig the goatee, even if it was fake!



lol, k... I dug it too, but I also learned that facial hair is bloody itchy!  lol, it's funny, you can never see my hair in any of my pictures...I just noticed that.  I'll post a little pic of me four years ago (with a slice of pizza shoved in my mouth) that exhibits my...interesting...hair. :mrgreen:

It's just a little shorter than this right now.


----------



## photo gal

Ok I debated alot with myself  and asked others their opinion over posting this pic taken 5 days ago, but anyway, here goes...  If it is inappropriate please remove it.





*runs away and hides,


----------



## woodsac

photo gal said:
			
		

> *runs away and hides,


 
come out, come out where ever you are   ...no worries this is good. I like the lighting here from the blinds.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy

photo gal said:
			
		

> Ok I debated alot with myself  and asked others their opinion over posting this pic taken 5 days ago, but anyway, here goes...  If it is inappropriate please remove it.
> 
> *runs away and hides,



it's hot, i dig it. and any male that said they didn't lean towards the monitor after seeing this is probably lying.


----------



## woodsac

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> it's hot, i dig it. *and any male that said they didn't lean towards the monitor after seeing this is probably lying*.


 
Who would do that...not me? 


*leans back and wipes screen dust from nose*


----------



## jstuedle

> it's hot, i dig it. and any male that said they didn't lean towards the monitor after seeing this is probably lying.


 
I'm guilty as charged! :blushing:


----------



## Xmetal

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> it's hot, i dig it. and any male that said they didn't lean towards the monitor after seeing this is probably lying.



Only because i'm short sighted and it's such a small picture!!    :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

photo gal said:
			
		

> If it is inappropriate please remove it.


Remove it? I think most of us want it in poster size. Better by far than the tennis player with the itchy arse.


----------



## jadin

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Better by far than the tennis player with the itchy arse.


 
And where would one find this??


----------



## photo gal

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Remove it? I think most of us want it in poster size. Better by far than the tennis player with the itchy arse.


  Heehee thanks.  Now who is this tennis player exactly??



Moving right along......


----------



## JonMikal

nice one Carolyn


----------



## photo gal

JonMikal said:
			
		

> nice one Carolyn


  thanks Jon


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> nice one Carolyn


:thumbup:
very nice! 

I'll have a pic of mine in a few days... (film is in on the way to the store now.)


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Mmm. Lovely grip.


(Never heard of a camera called an Ynos. Is it Korean?)


----------



## photo gal

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Mmm. Lovely grip.
> 
> 
> (Never heard of a camera called an Ynos. Is it Korean?)



 It smells japanese to me.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

photo gal said:
			
		

> It smells japanese to me.


Possibly is - but what about the camera?


----------



## eydryan

yipee! very much fun i had looking at the portraits you know comparing you guys to what i had in my mind about you  also some shocking shots  (especially jonmikal  )

funny thing is how i got here, totally by accident, by nosing around in jonmikal's profile and checking out what he was looking at.  i got three page errors (timeouts and i have a 850kbps internet connection) but i continued to try. and finally it loaded  

so i feel indebted to post my shots, of course with the fear that people will make fun of me and be discouraged by my age... but what the heck..  now let me search.

first an ellusive shot:






ok now a better shot of me:






a weird one:






another one:






a serious one:






me with a dream camera:






and the freaky one:






now if none works (which is probable) you can just right click go to properties copy image url and then paste it in your browser and 90% of the cases it works. if not here is a link to the freaky one:

http://photos1.blogger.com/img/11/3781/1024/DSC01242.jpg

they're all on www.eydryan.blogspot.com first one is profile pic others are there you just have to browse history by clicking on the "saptamana..." links. (btw saptamana means week in romanian)

hope u like my freaky self  in that pic i look nothing like me


----------



## photo gal

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Possibly is - but what about the camera?


***Sings, I think I'm turning japanese, I think I'm turning japanese, I really think so!!! :lmao: 



Very nice pics eydryan.  You are a very attractive young man!  Thanks for finding the thread!!  : )


ATTENTION JONMIKAL: be aware you may have a stalker!


Jk eydryan


----------



## eydryan

yesss... 

and 10x 

you who i didn't see? hertz van rental.


----------



## AprilRamone

Those are some nice self-portraits eydryan.  I like how most of them are you with a camera!


----------



## LittleMan

A few from my roll I got developed today. 





I have a sexy camera... 

uno mas from the same day


----------



## eydryan

little man very cool camera indeed


----------



## Corry

I did a little self portrait shoot of my boyfriend and I last night...didn't go nearly as well as I had planned due to my boyfriend only getting 3 hours of sleep the night before, so I kinda rushed through it, and didn't get one picture that was really really good...in all of them, either one of us looks funny or not smiling, and/or there are major technical problems...this was the best of them all, I think, and despite the out of focusness, harsh lighting, and whatnot, I like this shot, and have been urged to post it.  So...here's me and my man.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

core_17 said:
			
		

> ...my boyfriend only getting 3 hours of sleep the night before...


We could ask why that was but it's more fun to hazard a rude guess


----------



## photo gal

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> We could ask why that was but it's more fun to hazard a rude guess




<------------*having fun while hazarding a rude guess! 




Very nice portrait of the two of you Corry!!  : )


----------



## Corry

Real reason: He didn't get home til kind of late the night before from a trip he went on to St. Louis with his painting class...and he's a procrastinator when it comes to school work and had a LOT of work left yet to do on an assignment for his graphic design class....so he was up til 2 am, and got back up at a 5:30 to finish it.  Yeah...I wish there were *other* reasons for it. :S


----------



## woodsac

So, like most, I'm not too fond of posting pics of myself. But since this is the "artsy-fartsy" it's not gonna be a real clear pic :mrgreen: My wife Sicily and I on the way to Death Valley yesterday.


----------



## LaFoto

That is *ONE cool pic *here!!!
I am so glad to be seeing you at last!!! Was about time!
We had the pleasure of seeing Sicily before when she was still expecting, but yourself?!?
Thanks for putting this one up at last!


----------



## eydryan

yeah man, real cool dude! 

do you drive a motorbike?


----------



## woodsac

eydryan said:
			
		

> yeah man, real cool dude!
> 
> do you drive a motorbike?



Too funny, no I don't. But you'd probably _really_ think I did if you saw all of my tattoos  eydryan and LaFoto, thank you!


----------



## JonMikal

very cool woodsac....love your wife's name!


----------



## AprilRamone

The last one I posted is a little over a year old so I thought I would post some newer ones I tried to do in front of my new backdrop the other day. Unfortunately, ALL of them turned out blurry. I tried to put an object where I would be and focus on it, but I am pretty sure when I reached over to press the shutter release, it automatically refocused. (any tips/suggestions are welcome, but I should probably repost it elsewhere right?)


----------



## Xmetal

Very nice, April. 


One from me...






little bit arty little bit farty.


----------



## ShutteredEye

AprilRamone, I like them alot!

You might try switching to manual focus (if you've got that function,) then the cam won't refocus right before the picture.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

AprilRamone said:
			
		

> The last one I posted is a little over a year old so I thought I would post some newer ones I tried to do in front of my new backdrop the other day. Unfortunately, ALL of them turned out blurry. I tried to put an object where I would be and focus on it, but I am pretty sure when I reached over to press the shutter release, it automatically refocused. (any tips/suggestions are welcome, but I should probably repost it elsewhere right?)



Two suggestions, try manual mode to keep it from autofocusing, and move to New England.


----------



## Mansi

nice to see everyone! *littleman* - i love the second shot of you... awesome b/w
nice to see ya *woodsac*.. finally! very artsy and fartsy indeed 
sweet shot *photogal* .. nice one of your guy and you *corry* 

 i was(am still) kinda getting bored SO i tried a few more... taking inspiration from Ian (Xmetal) to do a heads down shot :mrgreen:
here goes

umph...





all hail xmetal...





erm...





:blushing:


----------



## photo gal

You are beautiful Mansi!!  : )


----------



## LittleMan

photo gal said:
			
		

> You are beautiful Mansi!!  : )


ditto!
#2 is great!


----------



## AprilRamone

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Two suggestions, try manual mode to keep it from autofocusing, and move to New England.


Hahaha. It's way too cold up there for me!
Also thanks for the compliments Xmetal and Mountainlander....My old camera was always manual focus so I forgot that you have to switch it on the lens with my new camera.  I'll be sure to do that next time!


----------



## Thor the Mighty

i obviously didnt take it but yeah, that was last week at the marine corps ball


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Checking for duds


----------



## Verbal

ROFL!


----------



## Meysha

Hahaha! Scott you are a classic! The only reason I look at these arty farty self portrait threads is to see what you come up with!! hehehe..


oh well... and also to look at the very puuurty people here.


----------



## Corry

Scotty I love it!!!!  Anyone ever tell you that you have a really expressive face?


----------



## Xmetal

I pray that isn't a live shell... 


Classic shot there Scotty.


----------



## Corry

Thor the Mighty said:
			
		

> i obviously didnt take it but yeah, that was last week at the marine corps ball



Nice to see what ya look like!



(and what they say about men in uniform is soooo true right now!  )


----------



## among_the_living

This is me.


----------



## ShaCow

ill post one tomorrow evening


----------



## JonK

here's one of moi taken with my camera fone....caught myself nappin'  :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

New one of Erik and Me:


----------



## JonK

littleman....love that second one :thumbup:
woodsac....very creative :thumbup:
mansi...yeh,yeh!  love em
scott....killer shot! careful you don't take out an eye!   :mrgreen:


----------



## jstuedle

> New one of Erik and Me:


 
Very nice Corry. You two DO make a very nice looking couple. Congrats again on the anniversary.


----------



## Corry

jstuedle said:
			
		

> Very nice Corry. You two DO make a very nice looking couple. Congrats again on the anniversary.



 Thank you very much!!! It was a good day.


----------



## woodsac

Not as artistic as the first one?


----------



## LaFoto

JonK said:
			
		

> here's one of moi taken with my camera fone....caught myself nappin' :mrgreen:


 
Heehee!
Now THAT reminds me of a self-portrait that I hid in this tiny little forum here:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33027


----------



## hobbes28

woodsac said:
			
		

> Not as artistic as the first one?




Love the tat bro.  Thanks for reminding me that I really need to get out and get my sleeve already. 

Nice pictures everyone.


----------



## photo gal

Love that shot Jake!










Not so arty but plenty fartsy!


----------



## ferny

I was taking pictures of my sisters car for her so took the chance to fire off a quick portrait. Doesn't the curve of the window do wonders for me 
I may ask someone to do a proper one one day. I like these sort of portraits, but I can't be arsed to do one for myself.


----------



## LittleMan

oooo very sexy pic there photo gal!
Nice legs!


----------



## vixenta

Lovely picture Pete, nice to see you...without it being manipulated...now if we can just get the camera off side....


----------



## photo gal

ferny said:
			
		

> I was taking pictures of my sisters car for her so took the chance to fire off a quick portrait. Doesn't the curve of the window do wonders for me
> I may ask someone to do a proper one one day. I like these sort of portraits, but I can't be arsed to do one for myself.




Tweet Numnum-Lovey Bear......um why didn't you tell me you were such a hottie.....huh?.....huh?


----------



## woodsac

photo gal said:
			
		

> Love that shot Jake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so arty but plenty fartsy!



If that is what you call *fartsy*...then I'll take 2 :mrgreen:
The color and the anlge _are_ artsy, but the pose makes it hot too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ramiro Orensanz

ARTSY FARTSY!!













taken by my girlfriend, me playing with my band in my hometown in argentina.......


NOT SO ARSTY.......











this is my very cute girlfriend Mora, thanx to her i have tons of arsty farsty self portrtaits...........


----------



## jocose

I already posted this one in the "Multiple shots of same person in the one pic theme" forum, but since LaFoto asked, I'm posting here as well.


----------



## danalec99

::
50/1.4, 20D


----------



## jstuedle

I can't make up my mind the fart-sy-er, the three headed monster, or the half-a-head guy. But the legs are definitely the artsy-er.


----------



## Corry

danalec99 said:
			
		

> ::
> 50/1.4, 20D



ooooh! Up close and personal! Nice Dan!


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy

you're a spitting image of chris robinson, funny.


----------



## Corry

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> you're a spitting image of chris robinson, funny.



The screen name fits your look!


----------



## Andrea K

core_17 said:
			
		

> The screen name fits your look!


 
i thought Ramiro Orensanz was just his name?!


----------



## Corry

andreag5 said:
			
		

> i thought Ramiro Orensanz was just his name?!



Hahah...oops, he didn't quote the picture, so I thought he was posting a pic of him!


----------



## Andrea K

i figured as much


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy

He does fit my screen name better than I do...maybe I should steal his identity.


----------



## JonMikal

jocose said:
			
		

> I already posted this one in the "Multiple shots of same person in the one pic theme" forum, but since LaFoto asked, I'm posting here as well.


 
now thats freaky  

nice ps!


----------



## vixenta

I'll second that, haha very cool


----------



## Ramiro Orensanz

who´s cris robinson?


----------



## terri

Ramiro Orensanz said:
			
		

> who´s cris robinson?


 A sort-of musician - you probably play the guitar better than he does. :razz: And you certainly look better than he does.  He's in the band Counting Crows. 

My my my, I've not checked in here for days. Let's see if I'm up to par: The new musician member is a gorgeous long-hair. Ferny looks fabulous in the car window shot. :thumbup: Photo Gal is H.A.W.T. !!!  Jocose probably has interesting moments of self-reflection. And danalec's an under-rated TPF stud. 

Wow! Great shots, everyone.


----------



## Ramiro Orensanz

terri said:
			
		

> A sort-of musician - you probably play the guitar better than he does. :razz: And you certainly look better than he does.  He's in the band Counting Crows.
> 
> My my my, I've not checked in here for days. Let's see if I'm up to par: The new musician member is a gorgeous long-hair. Ferny looks fabulous in the car window shot. :thumbup: Photo Gal is H.A.W.T. !!!  Jocose probably has interesting moments of self-reflection. And danalec's an under-rated TPF stud.
> 
> Wow! Great shots, everyone.


 
oh i think ive heard something of the Counting Crows, arent they the ones who play in marihuana legalization festivals?
allright!the pug photographer (its a pug right?) thinks im gorgeous! if you want i can send you some more pics of me on a private message terri ......
just kidding, my girl will probably read this and she´s gonna get upset, haha........ 
well because terri raised my self-esteem today im gonna post some more photos of me! (many are probably hating me right now)










the headless bass player!





very tired after a show, dont mind the focusing........





i just took this one, its me looking at my selfportrait in this thread..... has somebody noticed that i shaved?


----------



## Karalee

Bass players = *HAWT!*  :hail: 
(my ex played bass, too bad that didnt work out  :meh: )

Heres a couple of self portraits from fooling with the higher ISOs on my camera last night:


----------



## Verbal

Heheh, here ya go...


----------



## woodsac

Kara - I like the noise and the tones. The hair in the face is a nice touch 

Verb - I like it man :mrgreen:


----------



## photo gal

Kara those are hot!  : )


Jon you are cute!!!  : )


Ramiro....hubba hubba!  : )


Danalec :thumbup:


----------



## photo gal

I just did another one.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy

terri said:
			
		

> A sort-of musician - you probably play the guitar better than he does. :razz: And you certainly look better than he does.  He's in the band Counting Crows.



Black Crowes, a bit different, but who's counting?  

He actually went solo for a bit, I saw him at a Folk Festival, kinda funny.  Now he's with New Earth Mud or something...very southern rock feel.


----------



## JonMikal

danalec99 said:
			
		

> ::
> 50/1.4, 20D


 
:thumbup:


----------



## terri

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> Black Crowes, a bit different, but who's counting?
> 
> He actually went solo for a bit, I saw him at a Folk Festival, kinda funny. Now he's with New Earth Mud or something...very southern rock feel.


 Ya know, I knew that was wrong somehow when I typed it..... see how little that band impacted me?  Now that you've refreshed my memory, I'm hereby convinced any band with the word "crow" in it is crap.  Thank you! 

Awesome shots, Kara! :thumbup: 

Ramiro, tell your GF not to be upset. I have lots of musician friends and I know they love the morale boosts, so it's just what I do.  Plus, you're hot.


----------



## virenko

As someone asked me to do  me...


----------



## jocose

virenko said:
			
		

> As someone asked me to do  me...


 
Can I please be the first to say:


ooowwwwww  That just looks painful!


----------



## LaFoto

Breaststroke swimmers' exercise :shock:
But quite, quite arty, eh?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

virenko said:
			
		

> As someone asked me to do  me...



My friend can do that , its sort of creepy, he can go from standing to that position without using his hands at all. Freaks me out. Nice picture though.


----------



## yummifruitbat

Eeh well, might as well join the fray now I've finally introduced myself...

This is me with a Nene, an endangered Hawaiian goose that's being captive-bred at the Wildfowl & Wetlands Trust's reserve at Slimbridge, Gloucestershire. Photo kindly taken by Tasha  






...and here's Tasha and I on our holiday to the Dordogne last summer. 






No, I wasn't standing on a rock, she's just not very tall!


----------



## Xmetal

My partner in crime...


----------



## LaFoto

Neither arty, nor farty, nor double, nor 10-fold, just funny. And brandnew.


----------



## yummifruitbat

:crazy:  * thud *   :crazy: 


(Hey, variety is the spice of life...)


----------



## LittleMan

That's pretty nasty Xmetal... uke-rig:


----------



## Xmetal

LittleMan said:
			
		

> That's pretty nasty Xmetal... uke-rig:



I was wearing boxer shorts now git ya mind outta the gutter! :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan

Xmetal said:
			
		

> I was wearing boxer shorts now *git ya mind outta the gutter!* :mrgreen:


huh? who? wha? :mrgreen:


----------



## woodsac

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Neither arty, nor farty, nor double, nor 10-fold, just funny. And brandnew.



Do you ever _not_ smile? It's nice to see someone that's always so happy. That big smile  could turn a bad day around :hug::


----------



## LittleMan

woodsac said:
			
		

> Do you ever _not_ smile? It's nice to see someone that's always so happy. That big smile  could turn a bad day around :hug::


hey, that's a tough job... someone's gotta do it! guess Corrina is the one! :thumbup:


----------



## photo gal

woodsac said:
			
		

> Do you ever _not_ smile? It's nice to see someone that's always so happy. That big smile  could turn a bad day around :hug::



My sentiments exactly!  :hug::


----------



## woodsac

This one is really stretching my creativity


----------



## JonMikal

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Neither arty, nor farty, nor double, nor 10-fold, just funny. And brandnew.


 
:thumbup:  :hugs:


----------



## ShelleySnapz

Well now that I know what everyone ELSE looks like....meet SHELLEY!

Me and my youngest










The last 2 are the latest of me





This as taken with my webcam one night


----------



## woodsac

Nice to see you Shelley. Welcome to TPF!


----------



## yummifruitbat

yummifruitbat said:
			
		

> :crazy: * thud * :crazy:
> 
> 
> (Hey, variety is the spice of life...)


 

Ooops... it's just occurred to me that this looks sort of like a rude comment about Corinna's photo! It wasn't meant to be, it was a variation on 'bump'!

Lovely to see a smile, Corinna - if everyone could be as cheerful as you, wouldn't the world be a better place for it?  

Lovely pics Shelley - welcome from one relative newbie to an even newer one :hug::


BTW, how come nobody has (still) said anything about my pics?


----------



## woodsac

yummifruitbat said:
			
		

> * BTW, how come nobody has (still) said anything about my pics?*



Only my point of view, don't take it the wrong way. They're just snapshots...not a whole lot to say? And we can't really see your face in either one. You're obviously not shy, so be creative, or least let everyone get a good look at ya :mrgreen:


----------



## yummifruitbat

Hehe, point taken - must try harder  



> You're obviously not shy


You must be joking! There's a reason I picked out photos where you _can't_ really see my face


----------



## LaFoto

yummifruitbat said:
			
		

> BTW, how come nobody has (still) said anything about my pics?


 
Well, I would say "You are ONE yummy fruit bat", but... what would Tasha say if I said that . 

Welcome, Shelley, that photo taken in the shower is ... well, the boys will get all -y over that, I am sure .


----------



## steve817

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> it's hot, i dig it. and any male that said they didn't lean towards the monitor after seeing this is probably lying.


 
I did no such thing!!! I opened it in photoshop, upsized it with genuine fractals, printed it at 72" X 96" in multiple parts using qimage, assembled it on my wall, and built a shrine. :hail: But never did I lean closer to the monitor. 

How dare you!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

steve817 said:
			
		

> I did no such thing!!! I opened it in photoshop, upsized it with genuine fractals, printed it at 72" X 96" in multiple parts using qimage, assembled it on my wall, and built a shrine. :hail: But never did I lean closer to the monitor.
> 
> How dare you!!!


Perhaps if you wiped your monitor off now and then you wouldn't have to go to all that trouble


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Just found a bunch of my old photos and this was amongst them. It was taken a while ago when I had hair


----------



## photo gal

Woo hoo Hertzy!  Nice one!!!! More I wanna see more...  : )


----------



## ShelleySnapz

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Well, I would say "You are ONE yummy fruit bat", but... what would Tasha say if I said that .
> 
> Welcome, Shelley, that photo taken in the shower is ... well, the boys will get all -y over that, I am sure .




HAHAAHAA  You should have seen my husband trying to TAKE the photos!


----------



## Verbal

I just got ALL of my hair chopped off. O_O It hasn't been this short in six years... and no one knew I have sideburns! lol =P


----------



## JonMikal

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Just found a bunch of my old photos and this was amongst them. It was taken a while ago when I had hair


 
where's the big red "S"?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

ShelleySnapz said:
			
		

> HAHAAHAA  You should have seen my husband trying to TAKE the photos!


Ummm... I don't think we do. This is a family forum - but from your expression it looks like he was using his telephoto.... 








(I'm not as ostentateous as Superman, C.A.G.E. - I just have a discrete small red S on my underwear. And would that be John C.A.G.E.?  :lmao: )


----------



## ShelleySnapz

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Ummm... I don't think we do. This is a family forum - but from your expression it looks like he was using his telephoto....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm not as ostentateous as Superman, C.A.G.E. - I just have a discrete small red S on my underwear. And would that be John C.A.G.E.?  :lmao: )



HAHAA  I had to read that THREE times to figure it out!!!   :er:    :lmao:


----------



## Corry

Verbal said:
			
		

> I just got ALL of my hair chopped off. O_O It hasn't been this short in six years... and no one knew I have sideburns! lol =P


----------



## woodsac

Jon, you won't get one of these  from me. But it's a cool shot, I like it.


----------



## Verbal

woodsac said:
			
		

> Jon, you won't get one of these  from me. But it's a cool shot, I like it.



You don't know how relieved I am. lol, thanks.


----------



## vixenta

aww, Jon, like the expression on your face in that portrait, do you play the guitar?


----------



## Verbal

vixenta said:
			
		

> aww, Jon, like the expression on your face in that portrait, do you play the guitar?



Yes ma'am... I'm a freak, I play it ALL the time.  I also play bass a lot, and mandolin, percussion, a little banjo, a little piano... lol.  Music is my life.


----------



## vixenta

Quite the talented one aren't ya


----------



## Verbal

vixenta said:
			
		

> Quite the talented one aren't ya



Nah, I just pretend.


----------



## LittleMan

Verbal said:
			
		

> Yes ma'am... I'm a freak, I play it ALL the time.  I also play bass a lot, and mandolin, percussion, *a little banjo, a little piano*... lol.  Music is my life.


I have never seen a little banjo... btw, I play a full size piano.(little keys just don't do it for me) 



:lmao:


----------



## Verbal

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I have never seen a little banjo... btw, I play a full size piano.(little keys just don't do it for me)
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:



Haha, too funny!  Let me rephrase... I can play the Beverly Hillbilies theme song on banjo and that's about it... and I can play Coldplay songs on the piano.   That's about the extent of it, but I'm good at playing by ear.


----------



## LittleMan

Verbal said:
			
		

> Haha, too funny! Let me rephrase... I can play the Beverly Hillbilies theme song on banjo and that's about it... and I can play Coldplay songs on the piano.  That's about the extent of it, but I'm good at playing by ear.


Coldplay songs are fun... and easy... that's probably why they are fun... haha
yeah, I play Coldplay stuff on piano also. :thumbup:

I've only just fiddled around with a banjo, but I take the fiddle seriously.... :lmao: (stupid puns)


----------



## scoob

not really artsy fartsy, but this is what i do most of the time. srry a little blurry...

playin a game...








actin stupid...


----------



## aprilraven

yo scoob, love the wife beater on ya in the first pic...
sweet shot!

you really look like you have grown since the last pic i seen of you...your so much taller...dang have you grown a couple of feet????  ( not meaning more with toes, i mean as in inches...????  silly ..)

great shots dude....chicks around here would snatch you up in a heart beat...


----------



## JonMikal

scoob said:
			
		

> not really artsy fartsy, but this is what i do most of the time. srry a little blurry...
> 
> playin a game...


 
do your homework  

cool shots scoobydoo! :hug::


----------



## kalee

artysfartsyme

and artysfaartyme part deux


----------



## SteveEllis

:lmao: 

Ok, this is me with my biking buddies, I'm on the far right


----------



## woodsac

Kalee - very nice shots. Love the second one :thumbsup:

Nice to see you Steve. Looks like you guys were having fun.


----------



## Verbal

Kalee, beautiful shots... how do people like your husband get so lucky?

And Steve, you remind me of Colin Greenwood from Radiohead!!


----------



## JodieO

I'm new... but this is me (and in my avatar)... not artsy though...


----------



## Verbal

Great shot Jodie!  And I visited both of your sites, and I LOVE your photography site.  You have some amazing portraits there, I'm envious!


----------



## jstuedle

Excellent work Jodie! Glad you could join us, great pro-site and blog. My fav work is kids and animals, so you have me hooked.


----------



## ferny

Well, I didn't take it. But I'm posting it anyway.


----------



## Katrina

This is me with my sister - I'm the little right one


----------



## LittleMan

Welcome to TPF Katrina!
It's nice to see you! 

So, how old are you?


----------



## Katrina

I'm 16 

I'll try to take that kind of pictures like you (I mean... another perspective and more "darkness" and colours like grey/black - I like those pictures).
Also because I haven't taken such kind of pictures before.


----------



## vixenta

A bit of an arty one of me holding a minolta


----------



## ferny

LittleMan said:
			
		

> So, how old are you?


Uh oh. LittleMan is on the prowl. :shock:






Great edit vixenta. :thumbsup:


----------



## LittleMan

ferny said:
			
		

> Uh oh. LittleMan is on the prowl. :shock:


:mrgreen: You know you wanted to know also... I just had to do the dirty work. :lmao:


j/k


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Nice pic Vixenta!:thumbup:   That Minolta looks huge in front of you!


----------



## Verbal

Vixenta, when do we get to see your face? lol


----------



## PlasticSpanner

ferny said:
			
		

> Uh oh. LittleMan is on the prowl. :shock:


 



			
				LittleMan said:
			
		

> :mrgreen: You know you wanted to know also... I just had to do the dirty work. :lmao:


 
It's a good job there's a large expanse of water between you two!


----------



## JohnMF

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> It's a good job there's a large expanse of water between you two!



they'd make a good tag team. you better lock up your daughters if there is ever a transatlantic TPF meet-up!


----------



## hobbes28

Verbal said:
			
		

> Vixenta, when do we get to see your face? lol



In the UK Meetup Pictures thread...


----------



## Verbal

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> In the UK Meetup Pictures thread...



I didn't see her there...?


----------



## LittleMan

Verbal said:
			
		

> I didn't see her there...?


she's the pretty one.


----------



## ferny

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> It's a good job there's a large expanse of water between you two!


I would like to state for the record hat I have attractions towards LittleMan.

:blushing:


----------



## Verbal

LittleMan said:
			
		

> she's the pretty one.



Ohhh!

 Hey there Vixenta...


----------



## vixenta

*screams and shakes my fists at hobbes and littleman* You are both off my christmas list, to the dungeon with you! :twisted:

thanks plasticspanner, its a great camera isn't it?


----------



## Verbal

vixenta said:
			
		

> *screams and shakes my fists at hobbes and littleman* You are both off my christmas list, to the dungeon with you! :twisted:
> 
> thanks plasticspanner, its a great camera isn't it?



Haha, why so shy?  Goodness, you have no reason to be. lol

And wait...am _I_ still on your Christmas list?


----------



## hobbes28

vixenta said:
			
		

> *screams and shakes my fists at hobbes and littleman* You are both off my christmas list, to the dungeon with you! :twisted:
> 
> thanks plasticspanner, its a great camera isn't it?




Ahh...I guess I'll at least have enough coal to keep warm...


----------



## vixenta

Verbal said:
			
		

> And wait...am _I_ still on your Christmas list?




Sure, why not


----------



## Verbal

vixenta said:
			
		

> Sure, why not



:mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan

ferny said:
			
		

> I would like to state for the record hat I have attractions towards LittleMan.
> 
> :blushing:


Someone loves me! 




:lmao:


----------



## vixenta

Get a room your two...geez


----------



## tempra

ferny said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't take it. But I'm posting it anyway.




That window handle looks familiar


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Well spotted Tony!



			
				Vixenta said:
			
		

>


Looks identical! So what's the story here!


----------



## vixenta

uh oh Pete, i think they're on to us....that didn't take long!  :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Someone loves me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:


Yup. I love you like I love me genital warts. :blushing: :hug::





			
				some tart said:
			
		

> uh oh Pete, i think they're on to us....that didn't take long!


Holly p*** flap Batman! I think you're right! :shock:


----------



## RobertSubnet

Not exactly artsy, but it is a self-portrait. 

It was about 105 degrees when I took this pic. The last thing I wanted to do was put on a pair of jeans. 

The license plate is a computer term-a lot of people think I was in the Navy.

~Robert


----------



## LaFoto

As I am sitting here... (photo taken only JUST NOW):






My reflection in the window...


----------



## LittleMan

Very nice LaFoto! 
I love taking pictures like that.


----------



## meg27

this is me, not very artsy farty, but i kinda like it.





obviously i didn't take it, i'm not sure that matters or not? Sorry if its not right.... i'm still kind of new!


----------



## Katrina

LittleMan said:
			
		

> :mrgreen: You know you wanted to know also... I just had to do the dirty work. :lmao:



Aaaah? Shame on you! :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan

Katrina said:
			
		

> Aaaah? Shame on you! :mrgreen:


I'm 18 btw... :blushing:


:lmao:... couldn't resist...:lmao:




ok, I'll stop now.


----------



## Marctwo

Hi Meg.  How *you* doin'.


----------



## meg27

um........:blulsh2:


----------



## santino

hi, that is me (for those of you who don't know me, please don't tell me that I look sad, in this pic I smile :mrgreen: .)


----------



## LittleMan

Hey! Santino! 
Glad to finally see your face! :thumbup:
You don't look like what I imagined. :lmao: (I imagined more of a Godfather look... probably because of your old avatar)


----------



## Corry

Santino, you need to let us see you more often! (meaning pics AND posts!) Thanks for sharing!


----------



## terri

Here's one from the weekend. Brad gave me a Lomo fisheye camera as part of our anniversary fun last week. I got him to shoot this of us and we've decided it's to be our official family portrait camera. The distortion suits us.  

Oh, and I asked Odin to put his tongue away for this serious portrait, but he wouldn't. Bad dog. :meh:


----------



## photogoddess

Awesome portrait girlie! Did you really think the O-dog would put his tongue away?


----------



## photo gal

terri said:
			
		

> Here's one from the weekend. Brad gave me a Lomo fisheye camera as part of our anniversary fun last week. I got him to shoot this of us and we've decided it's to be our official family portrait camera. The distortion suits us.
> 
> Oh, and I asked Odin to put his tongue away for this serious portrait, but he wouldn't. Bad dog. :meh:



Oh Terri I love this!  : )


----------



## ferny

You no longer have that lomo, I've jsut nicked it. 

Cool photo as well. :hug::


----------



## terri

ferny said:
			
		

> You no longer have that lomo, I've jsut nicked it.
> 
> Cool photo as well. :hug::


 Thanks! They're not expensive, I promise. Just a different way to shoot - why would I find that attractive?  

Have a look see!


----------



## ferny

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34613&highlight=

:mrgreen:


----------



## terri

ferny said:
			
		

> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34613&highlight=
> 
> :mrgreen:


  Then go git one, ya slacker!


----------



## ferny

Shouldn't I use my Holga first? 
:blushing:


----------



## vixenta

i really like that picture terri, and the dog is so cute!


----------



## Verbal

meg27 said:
			
		

> this is me, not very artsy farty, but i kinda like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obviously i didn't take it, i'm not sure that matters or not? Sorry if its not right.... i'm still kind of new!



Excuse me for being typical, but...


WELCOME


----------



## danalec99

awesome shot, terri!! :thumbsup:
which film did you use?

and where is the son??


----------



## terri

danalec99 said:
			
		

> awesome shot, terri!! :thumbsup:
> which film did you use?
> 
> and where is the son??


 Thanks, Dan (and Vixenta)! We wanted son IN the picture, but he was gone when we shot this (it was the last frame on the roll). Don't worry; I'll be snagging him for one - promise! 

I had some Tri-X 400 in the fridge and couldn't wait to try out the little cam, so that's what I popped in there. Right now I have some 400 speed Fuji color print film in it. I think it's the first time I've _ever_ bought color print film; now I have a reason for it!  This little camera is fun!


----------



## danalec99

terri said:
			
		

> I had some Tri-X 400 ...


mmmm tri-x. I have a whole box of it at home looking at me! 

forgot to mention...you look hot, as always!


----------



## Jeff Canes

Love that shoot Terri, Did you use Tmax developer? I recall you saying before, that you use it a lot. Or am I wrong about that? I have processed 4 or 5 roll with it, and so far I not real trilled with the results.


----------



## terri

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Love that shoot Terri, Did you use Tmax developer? I recall you saying before, that you use it a lot. Or am I wrong about that? I have processed 4 or 5 roll with it, and so far I not real trilled with the results.


 I use Tmax developer for HIE - and I swear by it for that film.  I developed these in D76 1:2, and that's usually my go-to film developer. 

Danalec: only you'd say that when I'm standing there in my dumpy old sweatshirt! :blushing: Now go shoot some of that Tri-X!


----------



## Alison

Great to see everyone! Terri, that camera is awesome! Love that Odin was his usual self


----------



## terri

Alison said:
			
		

> Great to see everyone! Terri, that camera is awesome! Love that Odin was his usual self


 As you and PG noted, there was no coaxing that pug to get his tongue back in his mouth  It's kinda cute when he's sound asleep, though - the tongue just lies on the floor, shrivelled up like a piece of bacon. :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess

terri said:
			
		

> ... shrivelled up like a piece of bacon. :mrgreen:



Would that by chance be bacon fried bacon? :lmao:


----------



## thebeginning

here's one of the classic 'set the timer and run into the shot' quickies....


----------



## Corry

thebeginning said:
			
		

> here's one of the classic 'set the timer and run into the shot' quickies....




Looooove that hair.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

For some reason I thought you were around 30+!


----------



## darin3200

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> For some reason I thought you were around 30+!


Does have anything to do with the drunken posts?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Darin, you could post an artsy self portrait of yourself trying to get to 1k tonight!:lmao:


----------



## darin3200

Do you think I have time for that?


----------



## darin3200

Actually, this is what it feels like
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36337


----------



## PlasticSpanner

I just knew it would be that one!


----------



## darin3200

Well then we know you are drunk


----------



## Xmetal

meg27 said:
			
		

> this is me, not very artsy farty, but i kinda like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obviously i didn't take it, i'm not sure that matters or not? Sorry if its not right.... i'm still kind of new!



Well, hello there.


----------



## thebeginning

core_17 said:
			
		

> Looooove that hair.


 
:blushing: 



			
				PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> For some reason I thought you were around 30+!


 
hehhh. yeah.  that was a joke you could say...or a lie.  i put my real age on the last two 'post your age' threads...


----------



## jstuedle

Originally Posted by *core_17*
_Looooove that hair. _


Corry, you are such a flirt!


----------



## LittleMan

I think we need a motto...

"TPF, the hottest people to ever gather in one forum"


----------



## Verbal

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I think we need a motto...
> 
> "TPF, the hottest people to ever gather in one forum"



:mrgreen:


----------



## steve817

Our Christmas card that I have been working on.


----------



## Corry

steve817 said:
			
		

> Our Christmas card that I have been working on.


Awesome stuff!


----------



## Rob

That's cool!


----------



## hobbes28

Cool card, Steve.  You look a bit like Lars from Metallica in that picture.





Photo courtesy of bbc.co.uk All rights reserved


----------



## uberben

I know this isn't artsy, but Its the only thing I had on hand at the moment. i'll get creative tomorrow when i'm awake.






I did this one for the DailyphotoChallenge theme last week.


----------



## Kent Frost

This is me at my sister's wedding (on the right):





Here's what I look like with more hair (that's my fiance):








And here's the one I took:


----------



## steve817

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Cool card, Steve.  You look a bit like Lars from Metallica in that picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of bbc.co.uk All rights reserved




LOL.....we do have the same hairline.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Kent Frost said:
			
		

> And here's the one I took:



Very cool, and sorta creepy.


----------



## Xmetal

:mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

Hmmmm...Xmetal self portrait, and it has to do with cars.  Is that surprise I register in my voice? No.  :thumbup:


----------



## JonMikal

Xmetal said:
			
		

> :mrgreen:


 
can't do a self portrait without the 'peace sign' :thumbup: 
cool shot X


----------



## Xmetal

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...Xmetal self portrait, and it has to do with cars.  Is that surprise I register in my voice? No.  :thumbup:



Sarcasm would be closer to the truth? No? :mrgreen:


Everyone has their Vice, mine usually has 4 wheels and an engine. :heart:


----------



## Corry

Hey...nothin wrong with that!


----------



## woodsac

I don't know why I keep doing this? I just can't stop :er:


----------



## Megip

Magnified Megipness











​


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Megip said:
			
		

> Magnified Megipness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I'm probably being dense here but which bits have you magnified?


----------



## EmilyM

I'm new here, and since self-portraits are not something I do well, I'll post this one...which isn't good either, but oh well!






And I'll post this, since I took it, please forgive me for the lousy attempt at a self portrait!!


----------



## Scurra

I wouldn't say thats a lousy picture, for one thing it'll have all the guys on the forum salivating like rabid dogs.  

I like that one of Xmetal too and as several people have pointed out, what a surprise it involves a car


----------



## Verbal

Scurra said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say thats a lousy picture, for one thing it'll have all the guys on the forum salivating like rabid dogs.
> 
> I like that one of Xmetal too and as several people have pointed out, what a surprise it involves a car




       



Sorry, what were you saying?


Oh, and welcome to TPF Emily


----------



## Xmetal

Scurra said:
			
		

> I like that one of Xmetal too and as several people have pointed out, what a surprise it involves a car



Thought you would've liked it, considering the car is an English motoring icon! 

Even if it's built in Germany...


----------



## JonK

Hey emily...really like the self-portrait 

Sincerely,
Rabid Dog :lmao:


----------



## EmilyM

Thanks guys :blushing:


----------



## Verbal

EmilyM said:
			
		

> Thanks guys :blushing:



You're welcome!  I hope you know we are just teasing though... but in all seriousness, that is a lovely picture. =)


----------



## EmilyM

Verbal said:
			
		

> You're welcome! I hope you know we are just teasing though... but in all seriousness, that is a lovely picture. =)


 
Yeah, I know...no worries! (I read through this entire thread before I posted, lol). Thanks


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Scurra said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say thats a lousy picture, for one thing it'll have all the guys on the forum salivating like rabid dogs.



Without a doubt


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

:mrgreen:


----------



## woodsac

Cool shot Scott :thumbup:


----------



## Corry

Oooh! Techni-color Scotty!


----------



## Matty-Bass

lol very nice! What filters did you use in photoshop? Or did you just like layer different hues? :mrgreen:

I'll upload a pic of me soon. when i feel like it


----------



## Peanuts

Ho hum. I guess I will add mine.

This is the first. Ha.. something just didn't look quite right






And then this one. Which reminds me of one of those 'lame' webcam photos but... this is about as Artsy Fartsy as I can get aftery a long week! (Yup.. WB is off )


----------



## hobbes28

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Ho hum. I guess I will add mine.
> 
> This is the first. Ha.. something just didn't look quite right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this one. Which reminds me of one of those 'lame' webcam photos but... this is about as Artsy Fartsy as I can get aftery a long week! (Yup.. WB is off )



You look so much like Courteney Cox-Arquette that you could pass as kin. :shock:  Good to see you.


----------



## danalec99

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> You look so much like Courteney Cox-Arquette that you could pass as kin. :shock:  Good to see you.


ditto


----------



## santino

"myenya" again


----------



## danalec99

yum, which leica is that?


----------



## santino

M6, though it isn't mine  (took the shot at my friends house, it's his father's cam).


----------



## Kent Frost

Had to add another one. My fiance took this one, as well as my avatar. ;-)


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Link doesn't work but the photo looks cool!

I love those floor boards!:thumbup:

Edit!  Oooops it's a bench!


----------



## Kent Frost

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Link doesn't work but the photo looks cool!
> 
> I love those floor boards!:thumbup:
> 
> Edit!  Oooops it's a bench!




That's not the first time that's happened with this photo. Anything I post from her site does that. If you refresh, you've got it.

And actually, it's a picnic table. ;-)


----------



## Alexandra

well, I'm a bit behind everybody to get in the game, but here I am, with my incredible Glam Cam


----------



## LaFoto

Hey. Nice one, Alexandra. And with the Glam Cam no less  Goodie!


----------



## santino

good god, is it a praktica (or something similar) with those big pearls? I think I'm in love


----------



## Hertz van Rental

My new avatar up close and personal.


----------



## Alexandra

well, hertz, you don't even look intimidating... were you tryin to? I don't think i even got a shiver down my spine...

...Joking of course. Awesome pic


----------



## Alexandra

santino said:
			
		

> good god, is it a praktica (or something similar) with those big pearls? I think I'm in love


 
almost there: that's my Zenit ET (GlamCam for intimates  ) Probably made around '84... so she's older than me...
Now look what you've done to her! she's all   and unwilling to shoot.


----------



## mcoppadge




----------



## Alexandra

cool! did you bump up the contrast?


----------



## santino

zenit ET huh, you want believe it but I had the same model but in black (actually still have but the shutter is gone ).
take care of her, she can sometimes deny to shoot (rewind film etc.) then don't force her, wait a few minutes and she'll be workin again  
russian cams have feelings too, especially the zenit et


----------



## Alexandra

lol, I always treat her nicely! I even speak russian to her and consider that I rarely speak to a camera... 
And she's the one that got me into photography! I love her, and believe it or not, she can take crisper pics than my digital camera


----------



## darin3200

santino said:
			
		

> good god, is it a praktica (or something similar) with those big pearls? I think I'm in love


Santino, I think we are all in love with Prakticas


----------



## santino

sure, especially the B200 (you got one too, right?)


----------



## darin3200

santino said:
			
		

> sure, especially the B200 (you got one too, right?)


Yeah! Its my favorite camera, especially with the new 28mm prakticar


----------



## darin3200

Actually, you were the one who recommend that camera to me when I first joined TPF


----------



## santino

I can remeber, but I wasn't sure you really got it. but I'm a fool, it's even in your avatar  . glad that you like it, it's my fav. SLR too. you own the EOS 1 too and prefer the B200, you're the man, there should be more people like you


----------



## mcoppadge

Alexandra said:
			
		

> cool! did you bump up the contrast?


Yes I did.

I like high contrast/deep shadows (either separate or together) in my photos for some reason.


----------



## Alexandra

well, it really looks awesome!
perfect for the artsy!


----------



## darin3200

santino said:
			
		

> I can remeber, but I wasn't sure you really got it. but I'm a fool, it's even in your avatar  . glad that you like it, it's my fav. SLR too. you own the EOS 1 too and prefer the B200, you're the man, there should be more people like you


Yeah, my avatar is one of my favorite pictures. I just like how sturdy and small the camera is. Its just a joy to use. 
Here are my artsy self portraits, complete with soap stains


----------



## mcoppadge

Alexandra said:
			
		

> well, it really looks awesome!
> perfect for the artsy!


Thanks.


----------



## LittleMan

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Ho hum. I guess I will add mine.
> 
> This is the first. Ha.. something just didn't look quite right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this one. Which reminds me of one of those 'lame' webcam photos but... this is about as Artsy Fartsy as I can get aftery a long week! (Yup.. WB is off )


bump....
...so I don't have to go back a page to find it... 

Back before you posted these pics I honestly thought you were younger. lol
you really are beautiful... :thumbup:

EDIT!!!
aaaannnd I just checked your profile... are you really 16!?!!?!?!

want to go out?


----------



## Peanuts

LittleMan said:
			
		

> bump....
> ...so I don't have to go back a page to find it...
> 
> Back before you posted these pics I honestly thought you were younger. lol
> you really are beautiful... :thumbup:
> 
> EDIT!!!
> aaaannnd I just checked your profile... are you really 16!?!!?!?!
> 
> want to go out?


 
LittleMan.. you are too kind!  
Indeed, 16 is the age.


----------



## LittleMan

Peanuts said:
			
		

> LittleMan.. you are too kind!
> Indeed, 16 is the age.


well, let me be the first(and not the last) to tell you that you are the most stunning girl I've ever seen.  In those pics I thought you were in your 20's...


----------



## Verbal

LittleMan said:
			
		

> well, let me be the first(and not the last) to tell you that you are the most stunning girl I've ever seen.  In those pics I thought you were in your 20's...



I also thought you were much older.  Do you get that often?


----------



## Peanuts

Verbal said:
			
		

> I also thought you were much older. Do you get that often?


 
Most people assume I am 2 or 3+ years older than I really am. Was a little difficult explaining to people when I was in grade 9 that I actually wasn't in my first or second year of university! I tend to like those comments at this age, but I am a curious at how I will respond when I am being asked about my retirement plans at the age of 30


----------



## LittleMan

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Most people assume I am 2 or 3+ years older than I really am. Was a little difficult explaining to people when I was in grade 9 that I actually wasn't in my first or second year of university! I tend to like those comments at this age, but *I am a curious at how I will respond when I am being asked about my retirement plans at the age of 30*


no way, you'll stay young forever! :thumbup: (well... until about 75. but that's a given.  )


----------



## eddyk




----------



## Verbal

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Most people assume I am 2 or 3+ years older than I really am. Was a little difficult explaining to people when I was in grade 9 that I actually wasn't in my first or second year of university! I tend to like those comments at this age, but I am a curious at how I will respond when I am being asked about my retirement plans at the age of 30



I know the feeling.  I'm seventeen but in my third year of college, and so most people see me and assume I'm twenty or twenty one.  Such is life though... and it doesn't bother me in the least!  Except for when I meet a girl and then they find out how old I am and walk away...lol.


----------



## eddyk

I have just made this.


----------



## LittleMan

well, if this doesn't freak you out... I don't know what will....







I went through and cut little pieces of everyone to make "TPF PERSON" :stun:
It scared me when I finished... :meh:


----------



## woodsac

LittleMan said:
			
		

> well, if this doesn't freak you out... I don't know what will....
> I went through and cut little pieces of everyone to make "TPF PERSON" :stun:
> It scared me when I finished... :meh:


 Glad to see you got my hand close to the...erm...'heart' :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan

woodsac said:
			
		

> Glad to see you got my hand close to the...erm...'heart' :mrgreen:


:mrgreen:







:lmao:


oops.


----------



## Alexandra

Good god! this IS scary... but really impressive!!!!!

...am I somewhere on it?


----------



## LittleMan

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Good god! this IS scary... but really impressive!!!!!
> 
> * ...am I somewhere on it?*


I could only use the photos where the person was looking strait into the camera... and even then I could only use about half of the photos on here.
There were about 30 photos I used to make this photo... so I'm not sure if you're in there or not.. unless you're good at spotting body parts there's no way to tell.... :lmao:


----------



## Alexandra

I might be the far left part of the chin...


----------



## ShutteredEye




----------



## Corry

LITTLEMAN! THAT IS AWESOME! I CAN HONESTLY SAY I'M IMPRESSED!


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> LITTLEMAN! THAT IS AWESOME! I CAN HONESTLY SAY I'M IMPRESSED!


why, thank you. 


and it's in danalec's livingroom... :lmao:


----------



## Corry

LittleMan said:
			
		

> why, thank you.
> 
> 
> and it's in danalec's livingroom... :lmao:



Yeah, I figured that much out!


----------



## Peanuts

Ha! Had to stare at that picture for about a few minutes to take it all in. Very clever!


----------



## LittleMan

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Ha! Had to stare at that picture for about a few minutes to take it all in. Very clever!


haha, now that I think about it... I don't think you were in it... I was going to put your watch on woodsac's arm... but I didn't because I was too tired. :lmao:


----------



## danalec99

so who is that guy with the fish?


----------



## LittleMan

jocose said:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Me with a fishy I caught:



It's our NASA boy... :lmao:


----------



## duncanp

nice job littleman , how long did it take you?


----------



## LittleMan

duncanp said:
			
		

> nice job littleman , how long did it take you?


not too long... maybe 30 minutes or so.

keep in mind that I work very fast in Photoshop, I probably spend _at least_ 3 hours a day in that program.  I got it the day it came out and I've been using it ever since. :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto

Chris, tell us: who all is in that photo and where? Please!


----------



## LittleMan

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Chris, tell us: who all is in that photo and where? Please!


:shock:

I may have had a lot of time last night... but I don't have THAT much extra time on my hands... :lmao:


----------



## giggles

Wow littleman that is so cool!  Very creative

Ok I haven done much in self portraits, just played around with it but heres my two cents...

http://photobucket.com/albums/a113/avacado121/?







Its kind of hard to see but the second one has the word peace in it.  It was part of a quote that my friend wrote on my mirror and I just happened to get it in the pic.  Happy accident


----------



## Peanuts

Very nice pictures Giggles.  It is always great to put a face to a name. Hope you post some more of your pictures


----------



## Verbal

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Hope you post some more of your pictures



Indeed, especially if they're like the last ones! 

Welcome to TPF


----------



## EscapeTurn

Ok I guess I'll pitch in.

It feels so awkward taking pictures of myself. :lmao: 






I'm having way too much fun with my D50. :mrgreen: Hope this isn't too cheesy or typical.


----------



## danalec99

LittleMan said:
			
		

> "TPF, the hottest people to ever gather in one forum"


You can say that again, Littleman!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Down, boy!


----------



## Joerocket

Me... if I were in the Matrix. 

-Joe


----------



## Xmetal

giggles said:
			
		

> Wow littleman that is so cool!  Very creative
> 
> Ok I haven done much in self portraits, just played around with it but heres my two cents...
> 
> http://photobucket.com/albums/a113/avacado121/?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its kind of hard to see but the second one has the word peace in it.  It was part of a quote that my friend wrote on my mirror and I just happened to get it in the pic.  Happy accident



Hubba hubba!  :blushing:


----------



## duncanp

Here you go:








and another....


----------



## Xmetal

No.....no no no no no!!

His Signature doesn't lie!!


----------



## duncanp

lol


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

I am constantly amazed by the number of people here who should be in front of the camera as well as behind it...


----------



## XPRO.US

Here is me the noob..


----------



## scoob

an attempt


----------



## eddyk

...and not a bad one.

Nice lighting.


----------



## giggles

haha thanks guys!  :blushing: :mrgreen: 

Scoob I love that with the light and the two mirrors... very cool


----------



## scoob

thanks giggles!!


----------



## duncanp

nice one eddyk like the effect


----------



## eddyk

Yay, I love comments.

Anyhoo, as my pic fell as the last post on the last page, I'll post it here.





Though you may not think it, the Orange side is actually the real colour, and the other side I have reduced the Hue/Saturation.

Original untouced pic...

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y6/eddyk2/100_1605.jpg


----------



## Corry

eddyk said:
			
		

> Yay, I love comments.
> 
> Anyhoo, as my pic fell as the last post on the last page, I'll post it here.



Everyones settings are different.  For me, you've just posted it twice on the same page.  No need really to post it twice.


----------



## eddyk

Sorted, nothing to moan about now.


----------



## Corry

eddyk said:
			
		

> Sorted, nothing to moan about now.



Huh? Not moaning about anything, merely pointing it out for those who don't know.  Maybe I'm reading you wrong, but no need to be rude about it.


----------



## Alexandra

Ok, a new one of me. A very unsuccessful tribute to Nickolas Muray. I should've done it in film and should've done a carbro procedure, even though I'm not sure about how to do it... Anyway, that's the closest I could get up to Muray's talent:







and here's Muray's original, to compare:
http://www.geh.org/taschen/htmlsrc9/...tml#topofimage


----------



## Joerocket

lol, I really like that one Alexandra! You should start a new thread of pics like that.

-Joe


----------



## Xmetal

I like the pose but the photo is underexposed. :???:

Nice leeeeeegs :mrgreen:


----------



## Joerocket

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Nice leeeeeegs :mrgreen:


 
booooooyaaaaaaaaaaa :mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha

omg I have the 'almost' exact same lamp as you have in that photo!! Nice copy of the photo. I think I'm gonna go try it now too. That original has something strange about it that I love!! can't place it though :-(


----------



## Alexandra

:blushing: Thanks X and Joe!


----------



## JonMikal

very cool Alexandra.


----------



## Meysha

Grrr well I tried but my version sucked. So I did some other selfportraits on a similar sort of pose. 

I've already posted this over in the General Gallery but thought they were rather fitting here seeing as though it's one of the few self portraits I've done.


----------



## ferny

gone


Very cool photo though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Meysha

Ewwwwww ferny that's so gross.


----------



## LaFoto

Some comments are *VERY* unasked for...........! - LaFoto as Moderator -


----------



## Meysha

Ooops sorry ferny. Didn't mean to get you into trouble there. I was just playing around - I thought it was rather funny to be completely honest.... and was being a bit sarcastic with my gross comment. 

But now you know to play nice ---- and keep those handcuffs away from me this time ;-)


----------



## darin3200

Trying out the Ilford XP2 and my new lens


----------



## duncanp

:thumbup: nice one, like the concentration


----------



## darin3200

duncanp said:
			
		

> :thumbup: nice one, like the concentration


Thanks, I was trying really hard to manually focus on my face, not the end of the lens


----------



## Aoide

I had this one up as my avatar for about a day, but I missed my other one too much.


----------



## Corry

Aoide! So good to see you back! I had wondered what happened to you! :hug::


----------



## Aoide

Awww... thanks Corry! :hugs:  Life gets a little overwhelming sometimes, but I feel like things are settling down.  Fresh start for a new year hopefully!


----------



## Peanuts

Remind me to never do self portraits again. It is impossible to look in the mirror and take a picture without smirking


----------



## Alexandra

Wow, Britt, this one's just so beautiful!!!
I love your hair! *caugh*, humm what shampoo d'you use?


----------



## Verbal

Lovely picture Brit =)


----------



## duncanp

great pic, i cant help smirking either especialy when this lot is going to see it...


----------



## LittleMan

Peanuts said:
			
		

>


wow, you're so beautiful...


----------



## Xmetal

What camera is that you've got there Brit? 


Hawwwty. *howls*


----------



## Verbal

lol let her alone, she's too young for both of you.


----------



## Xmetal

Put her on Lay-away. :twisted:


ldman:


----------



## LittleMan

Verbal said:
			
		

> lol let her alone, she's too young for both of you.


not for me.


----------



## Peanuts

:roll: 



			
				Alexandra said:
			
		

> humm what shampoo d'you use?


 
Redken curls shampoo.. Works like a charm.. and then I straighten it.


----------



## essjayyell




----------



## Verbal

That first shot was really good


----------



## suryad

Thats me on the top bunk....haha


----------



## terri

essjayyell said:
			
		

>


Wow, someone actually took the thread title seriously!  You did a great job here, and your lighting is fantastic. These are all wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## Xmetal

The long drive home, New Years Day.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Xmetal said:
			
		

> The long drive home, New Years Day.



Your steering wheel is on the wrong side! jk :lmao:


----------



## Corry

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Your steering wheel is on the wrong side! jk :lmao:



I was gonna say that!


----------



## Corry

Good to see ya suryad and esjayyell! (I know I probably spelled those wrong but, meh. )


----------



## Luminosity

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Your steering wheel is on the wrong side! jk :lmao:


 
Now that I've been in North America for awhile, seeing the wheel on the right hand side looks odd 

I'll be needing some deprogramming upon my return.


----------



## lsasseville

Here are two of mine...


----------



## Ghoste

LittleMan said:
			
		

> not for me.


 Yeah Brit are you sure? Chris is single  He tells me all the time: "That Brittany girl is cute!"


----------



## Xmetal

core_17 said:
			
		

> I was gonna say that!



Americans are too predictable.


----------



## Ghoste

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Americans are too predictable.



Atleast we have Scoobys to drive too. Just ours have steering wheels on the left. And we've only had the STi for 2 years


----------



## Xmetal

Ghoste said:
			
		

> Atleast we have Scoobys to drive too. Just ours have steering wheels on the left. And we've only had the STi for 2 years



You haven't missed much, The American market got a heaps better car than the Aussie market (2.5ltr engine, higher power output). The older models were crap with their 'glass drivelines' and they only had 2 litre engines - useless in America because of the low octane petrol you use. :???:


Back on topic.


----------



## David A Sercel

Here are a couple that I got while experimenting with a flash the other day.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Now that I've been in North America for awhile, seeing the wheel on the right hand side looks odd
> 
> I'll be needing some deprogramming upon my return.



 We finally got you on this side of the planet, who says we're going to give you back?


----------



## Luminosity

Hold me hostage and make the Australian Government pay us *cough I mean _you_ *  a huge sum of money !

Mind you, they'd probably pay you to _keep_ me... but our photography addictions will be fed and thats all that matters. :mrgreen:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Hold me hostage and make the Australian Government pay us *cough I mean _you_ *  a huge sum of money !
> 
> Mind you, they'd probably pay you to _keep_ me... but our photography addictions will be fed and thats all that matters. :mrgreen:



Heh, I'd gladly keep you for free... well and some Fosters


----------



## essjayyell

Thanks for the kind words. Here's another I dug up. Taken on slide film and cross-processed.


----------



## Corry

That's a neat idea!


----------



## Alexandra

essjayyell, I absolutely love this one!
I just checked out the series you posted before, they're awesome!


----------



## JOAT

Here's my wife and i last year on our wedding






And our son,


----------



## LaFoto

Awwwwwww!
Thanks for putting up these, JOAT. Very nice!
It is always good to see a face with the words.


----------



## JonMikal

JOAT said:
			
		

> Here's my wife and i last year on our wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our son,


 
lovely family! :thumbup:


----------



## Revel

This is the only half decent pic i have at the moment. It has been touched up with PS, but the scanner I use is a bit knackered. Just in case your wondering, im the one on the right. You have my permission to print the picture off and place on top of your fire place to scare the kids away. I have got a picture also of when not to fall asleep intoxicated when there are face paints around. Will need to flash pic to reduce size Enjoy.


----------



## Revel

!!!!!!!!!!!Be warned, Its not a pretty sight!!!!!!!!!!






Its the last time I buy my son face paints again. They were meant for drawing on the cat!!


----------



## LaFoto

Revel said:
			
		

> They were meant for drawing on the cat!!


 :shock:


----------



## JOAT

he...he thanx guys! it is always nice to put a face to the name


----------



## Alexandra

From the same series as the first one i posted here, a larger version of my avatar... and there's the Glamcam!!! For some reason I can't stop playing with the contrast thingy...


----------



## sincere

I took these with my litle digi..

Nothing spectacular, could easily be mistaken for a shameless attempt in showing off my records 






At the North Sea in Den Haag like 2 weeks ago(i froze my ass off) Notice the old, beat down and battered but still kinda fly hat i´m rocking..had that thing forever..i shot like 3 rolls there with my analog that i will pick up later on today..hopefuly something good came out of that..


----------



## Alexandra

Great pics, sincere! I never get to have normal pics when shooting with my second arm... :thumbup:

...and your record collections IS impressive.


----------



## LaFoto

Hi sincere, and welcome to ThePhotoForum!
How brave of you to come right to the Self-Portrait-Thread before you have even said hallo in the Welcome and Introductions Forum! And before you have sent in another of your photos, i.e. one that shows ... erm ... something, but not you! Too cool. Hope you have fun here!
(And assume you would want to show off your record collection??????? :scratch: How so???????????????????????? I'd NEVER!)


----------



## sincere

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Hi sincere, and welcome to ThePhotoForum!
> How brave of you to come right to the Self-Portrait-Thread before you have even said hallo in the Welcome and Introductions Forum! And before you have sent in another of your photos, i.e. one that shows ... erm ... something, but not you! Too cool. Hope you have fun here!
> (And assume you would want to show off your record collection??????? :scratch: How so???????????????????????? I'd NEVER!)



Waitamin..there´s a Welcome and introduction forum? How have i missed that? Geez.. 

However, i did introduce myself, just not at the appropriate(sp?) forum:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38527

As far as those friggin records go, it´s really nothing impressive but i have stacked up at least like another 100 or 150 since that pic was taken..oh, i just got back from the photo shop, got my pics developed from that North Sea session and i think some cane out kinda nice..at least i like some(no self-hornblowing) 

Unfortunately i don´t have a scanner, wich leads us to the off topic question (no post hijack,lol) PM me if you advice something..i defenitely want one where i can "scan my film rolls" (lack of better words)

Ok, i´m out..gotta go spin some records(currently inbetween jobs) to make ends meet, while i drink away the pain...:mrgreen:


----------



## sincere

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Hi sincere, and welcome to ThePhotoForum!
> How brave of you to come right to the Self-Portrait-Thread before you have even said hallo in the Welcome and Introductions Forum! And before you have sent in another of your photos, i.e. one that shows ... erm ... something, but not you! Too cool. Hope you have fun here!
> (And assume you would want to show off your record collection??????? :scratch: How so???????????????????????? I'd NEVER!)



um..self explanatory:


*I want all the new guys and girls in here as well as all the TPF veterans!!!*

Maybe it wasnt your intention because the "accent" is missing, when you type something so you don´t always know what someone means but your post came off kinda..i dunno..lost in translation..


----------



## LaFoto

OK. Let me add the missing  behind the "I'd NEVER!"

I was only just joking.
And seriously happy (should I say "sincerely" happy?) about you starting out with a self-portrait of yours. That IS brave. And nice. 
In saying THAT I was not joking.
I still mean it.
(And I know of people who photograph film but don't have a scanner at home that they have a CD done along with their getting the film processed and the prints made).


----------



## Verbal

Congrats, y'all are seeing the first photo of me that is actually lit, and actually recent!!! *collective gasp*

"Hmm, I don't think I'm gonna post this one..."


----------



## Alexandra

ha, you don't have your curls!!!
And you look great that way 

(go on with the rumours)


----------



## Verbal

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ha, you don't have your curls!!!
> And you look great that way
> 
> (go on with the rumours)



Why thank you  




:greenpbl:


----------



## Alexandra

:greenpbl: indeed


----------



## darin3200

good picture, but your finger is covering the canon logo


----------



## Alexandra

we're all anti-brand hippies in here, aren't we.


...I want a 20D!!!!


----------



## Verbal

darin3200 said:
			
		

> good picture, but your finger is covering the canon logo



It's a Nikon, foo!


----------



## darin3200

Verbal said:
			
		

> It's a Nikon, foo!


Oh, that's why you're covering logo, I understand now.


----------



## sincere

*edited* Guess i was too wasted


----------



## sincere

danalec99 said:
			
		

> 3. June 2005 - with my nephew



This is a great pic by danalec99 and maybe the others are interested too because i PMed him about this. Quote: "*My wife shot that image. I think I set the camera on the Program mode. The lens used was a wide aperture one. 24mm f 1.4. I like using wide aperture lenses, since it lets me depend less on artificial lights. with a wide aperture lens I can take a picture with the available light. 

What camera system do you have?"*

I have a Nikon F75, no digi and as i said in one post earlier, i have all the standard stuff that came with it and i sortakinda don´t know what to get as my next investment


----------



## Rob

Thanks for looking

Rob


----------



## woodsac

What tis' you in...Not sure what it is?

But I like it :mrgreen: Really cool shot Rob!


----------



## bantor

Well, I ahve been a member here for almost five months now, and I was lurnking around for quite some time before that so I think it is about time I posted an "Artsy Fartsy Self Portrait". This be me.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

The only photo I have of myself...I so do not do pictures!! Had to remove friend because she was too pretty, so that I could make myself look better LMAOOOO!!! anyway uh I am not very artistic, but as fart <~~ahahaha i meant to say "far" as fartsy, i could probably do that for you.


----------



## jocose

Just because it was too good NOT to post (sorry it's so small...I took it on my cell phone):


----------



## JonMikal

jocose said:
			
		

> Just because it was too good NOT to post (sorry it's so small...I took it on my cell phone):


 
took a lot of balls to post this one! :mrgreen: 

got one for me? :lmao:


----------



## Corry

JoCose...what IS that on your head?? :scratch:


----------



## jocose

core_17 said:
			
		

> JoCose...what IS that on your head?? :scratch:



I don't know...it was some kind of rubber thing that stretches...it's kind of funky.  A coworker got it for Christmas...


----------



## Corry

jocose said:
			
		

> I don't know...it was some kind of rubber thing that stretches...it's kind of funky.  A coworker got it for Christmas...



Instead of spilling all the jokes that are running through my head right now...I'll just sit back and watch the others have fun with it!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

jocose said:
			
		

> Just because it was too good NOT to post (sorry it's so small...I took it on my cell phone):



Thats great for a cell phone, what kind do you have?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

jocose said:
			
		

> Just because it was too good NOT to post (sorry it's so small...I took it on my cell phone):


 

Hmm. Where can I get one of those?


----------



## Corry

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Hmm. Where can I get one of those?



Miss having hair????


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Not at all!

I'd just like to have some of those rubbery blue fronds!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

core_17 said:
			
		

> Miss having hair????



Heh, I've had a shaved head before, and the aerodynamics of the smooth scalp will increase your gas mileage by 3%


----------



## hazelwestphoto

Here is me:






Here's my fiance and I:


----------



## shoedumas

Well, I'll post my portait. (and btw, at 16, am I like the youngest person on this forum?)


----------



## icondigital

Meysha said:
			
		

> Grrr well I tried but my version sucked. So I did some other selfportraits on a similar sort of pose.
> 
> I've already posted this over in the General Gallery but thought they were rather fitting here seeing as though it's one of the few self portraits I've done.


that's a great picture vicky! :hail: 
might add of a very pretty young lady too!


----------



## Alexandra

shoedumas said:
			
		

> Well, I'll post my portait. (and btw, at 16, am I like the youngest person on this forum?)


nope, i'm 15. and there're a couple guys of 13-14


----------



## hobbes28

hazelwestphoto said:
			
		

> Here is me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my fiance and I:



Your fiance looks a lot like Kent Frost. 

Nice to see everyone.


----------



## LittleMan

shoedumas said:
			
		

> Well, I'll post my portait. (and btw, at 16, am I like the youngest person on this forum?


heh... you look exactly like this kid I know named Zach.


----------



## shoedumas

LittleMan said:
			
		

> heh... you look exactly like this kid I know named Zach.


 Can't say I've ever heard of him....


			
				Alexandra said:
			
		

> nope, i'm 15. and there're a couple guys of 13-14


  awh man. I thought everyone here was like middle-age, now I know some people are actually my age and I don't feel so infantile.


----------



## Xmetal

shoedumas said:
			
		

> Well, I'll post my portait. (and btw, at 16, am I like the youngest person on this forum?)



duncanp is a spring chicken at 13 years.


----------



## essjayyell




----------



## Verbal

Ooh, how spooky! lol


----------



## Xmetal

Sam that is some scary stuff. :shock:


----------



## charizzi

hi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm pretty camera shy (I like to be the one taking the pictures ) so this took me guts to put up lol!! :blushing:

Nice to meet you all :hug::


----------



## Glorsclaws

Please bear in mind Im new to all of this & though my son reminded me that its been done a million times before...I still like it....


----------



## Xmetal

The Beautiful People club rides again.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Xmetal said:
			
		

> The Beautiful People club rides again.



No kidding, I'm beginning to feel like I'm in the wrong place


----------



## woodsac

charizzi said:
			
		

> * I'm pretty camera shy *(I like to be the one taking the pictures ) so this took me guts to put up lol!!


You gotta get over it girl! You have nothing to hide 
I wanna see the hair...I'm diggn' the hair :thumbup:


Welcome Glorsclaws! Glad to (kind of) see you


----------



## JohnMF

here is me, sitting on a jetty in scotland looking at the fish swimming about. taken about two years ago, i think







it's not very arty, but i don't have many of myself


----------



## JonMikal

messing around in the Hirshhorn museum a while back...figured it was fartsy enough


----------



## jocose

JonMikal said:
			
		

> messing around in the Hirshhorn museum a while back...figured it was fartsy enough




It's like the opening of Dr Who meets the Grateful Dead!

Pretty slick though!


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D

Oh, all right....the first one really is a self portrait, the second obviously is not. 

here's my avatar, big! 






And since it hides just about my whole face....here's my favorite wedding shot. Before you call me a cheater, I don't really look too much different than this most of the time, just I don't slick my hair and wear a veil daily. :lmao:


----------



## Verbal

I love the second pic you put up Annika, it's great!  Very sweet =)  And the first one, that's a Self-Camera-Portrait, lol... you've at least got to be in focus.


----------



## EmilyM

I should be reading history books and writing a paper...but guess what I'm doing to avoid it?!











Yeah, playing in PS! Not artsy, nor fartsy, well...maybe fartsy...but a little better than the first one I posted (I think!) Ok, now I'll go read and write my paper!


----------



## Verbal

Lovely shots Emily!  

I finally took one of these shots... they're mandatory, I think. lol


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D

Verbal said:
			
		

> I finally took one of these shots... they're mandatory, I think. lol



If so, then I had best get to work! What fun!! They always look so cool.


----------



## jocose

Verbal said:
			
		

> Lovely shots Emily!
> 
> I finally took one of these shots... they're mandatory, I think. lol




Good job verbs...I like the B/W.  I have the best idea for my next multi-me shot, I just can't find the right location to do it, and it's pi$$ing me off!!!


----------



## EmilyM

These are the "not as heavily photoshopped versions" of the ones I posted earlier today (I was told I should post them, so here they are!)


----------



## LittleMan

I really like the second one Emily!
You should always take portraits with the hair not pulled back. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff Canes




----------



## Corry

Oooh, sexay Jeffay is goin scruffay!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I really like the second one Emily!
> You should always take portraits with the hair not pulled back. :thumbup:



I agree, quite the stunner Emily is.


----------



## Verbal

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> I agree, quite the stunner Emily is.



I concur =)


----------



## Jeff Canes

core_17 said:
			
		

> Oooh, sexay Jeffay is goin scruffay!


----------



## JOAT

This one is more recent....


----------



## doenoe

There is just something wrong with this picture


----------



## LittleMan

does that extra mouth/nose come in handy?


----------



## doenoe

no, not really.....ever thought about when you have to puke and only one toilet is available?


----------



## jocose

doenoe said:
			
		

> no, not really.....ever thought about when you have to puke and only one toilet is available?


 
yea but I bet the chicks dig it!


----------



## Corry

Awesome pic, Joat! 

Daan...you scare me.


----------



## doenoe

jocose said:
			
		

> yea but I bet the chicks dig it!


You gotta love twins eh



			
				core_17 said:
			
		

> Daan...you scare me.



Sorry, wont do it again...............anytime soon anyways.


----------



## Corry

except for everytime you post, in your avatar!  

No, really...you can be as creative as you want, even if it scares me.


----------



## Artemis




----------



## LittleMan

get back to work and finish cleaning that kitchen! :lmao:


----------



## Onyx




----------



## ShutteredEye

I didn't take this, my friend Mark Perez did.

It's for a calendar (I'm Mr. September) that the photogs on another forum I frequent decided to put together.  (There's an inside joke over there about donuts.)


----------



## Corry

Haha!!! I really like that Robert.


----------



## Alexandra

Artemis said:
			
		

>


 

Great pic, i love it!!!


----------



## Artemis

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Great pic, i love it!!!



I was miss behaving, had to teach myself a lesson...I was kinda scared...


----------



## Alexandra

Artemis said:
			
		

> I was miss behaving, had to teach myself a lesson...I was kinda scared...


 tsss. bad boy. wtf have you done to get yourself in such a state? 

...i would've been scared too.


----------



## omeletteman




----------



## Corry

Nice to see ya omletteman! 

See verb, you aren't the only curly headed guy on the forum!


----------



## LaFoto

Teehee: inspired by omeletteman, including the looking-over-the-rim-of-the-glasses-bit (only can't I produce any curls) - I took this one 10 minutes ago... so only little arty ... but still, here you are:


----------



## omeletteman

Wow, I don't think I've ever inspired someone before  
Don't worry, it looks good even without the curls.


----------



## ChopstickHero

to read or not to read?






cyclops


----------



## omeletteman

Hehe, I like how you can see your girlfriend (maybe?) in the second one, probably (if she is like my gf) complaining that you take pictures of dumb random things for no reason...


not that i think the photo is dumb...you get what I mean.


----------



## ChopstickHero

omeletteman said:
			
		

> Hehe, I like how you can see your girlfriend (maybe?) in the second one, probably (if she is like my gf) complaining that you take pictures of dumb random things for no reason...
> 
> 
> not that i think the photo is dumb...you get what I mean.




lol... you got it. she always asks why i'm taking "weird" pictures. i tell her it's not weird.. it's "different".... she doesn't get it.


----------



## Antarctican

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Teehee: inspired by omeletteman, including the looking-over-the-rim-of-the-glasses-bit (only can't I produce any curls) - I took this one 10 minutes ago... so only little arty ... but still, here you are:


 
Too Funny LaFoto!  Love it.


----------



## Artemis

Alexandra said:
			
		

> tsss. bad boy. wtf have you done to get yourself in such a state?
> 
> ...i would've been scared too.



Youd be scared of me? No ones scared of me...


----------



## Alexandra

of course not!
i'm just saying that if some dude was about to beat the hell outta me in my own kitchen, i'd be kinda... intimidated, you know.
For some reason i just perfectly picture you picking a pub fight


----------



## Artemis

Alexandra said:
			
		

> of course not!
> i'm just saying that if some dude was about to beat the hell outta me in my own kitchen, i'd be kinda... intimidated, you know.
> For some reason i just perfectly picture you picking a pub fight



Oh yeh baby, im the rufian type...aslways getting drunk and starting fights...Im crazy...who knows what ill do next!?


----------



## Alexandra

I know. but i won't tell you for the sake of spontaneity. and also because if i tell you it's gonna be a heck of a paradox and we don't want that.
so, what did you do? was i right?


----------



## Artemis

Alexandra said:
			
		

> I know. but i won't tell you for the sake of spontaneity. and also because if i tell you it's gonna be a heck of a paradox and we don't want that.
> so, what did you do? was i right?



...I er...threw some away and my mate laughed...






Yep...I made that image...using a half life 2 and the Garry's mod...damn do I love that mod...


----------



## Alexandra

i soooo knew you were gonna do that.
...is that a self-portrait, lol??? anyway, it's nicely done.


----------



## Artemis

Alexandra said:
			
		

> i soooo knew you were gonna do that.
> ...is that a self-portrait, lol??? anyway, it's nicely done.



I knew youd say that...everything I do is awesome!


----------



## Alexandra

the reason you knew i'd say that is simply that you don't exist. you're part of my imagination, so of course you know what i think. you are me.


----------



## Artemis

Alexandra said:
			
		

> the reason you knew i'd say that is simply that you don't exist. you're part of my imagination, so of course you know what i think. you are me.


If I am you...then...you in turn must be I...


----------



## Verbal

Alexandra said:
			
		

> you are me.



now there's a scary thought :shock:

I don't know if I'll need that shovel anymore Alex :shock:


----------



## Alexandra

Artemis was a greek goddess... why, i don't mind having one as a part of myself.
And don't forget the following: I can get you to need that shovel whenever i want :twisted:


----------



## Alexandra

Artemis said:
			
		

> If I am you...then...you in turn must be I...


 I indeed am I and many many more of'em


----------



## Verbal

Alexandra said:
			
		

> I can get you to need that shovel whenever i want :twisted:



All too true... and believe me sweetie, you don't need any of that greek goddess in you


----------



## Artemis

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Artemis was a greek goddess... why, i don't mind having one as a part of myself.
> And don't forget the following: I can get you to need that shovel whenever i want :twisted:



Of Archery and Hunting...


----------



## Artemis

Verbal said:
			
		

> All too true... and believe me sweetie, you don't need any of that greek goddess in you



Oit, your crampin my style...wanna end up like gregory?


----------



## Alexandra

Verbal said:
			
		

> All too true... and believe me sweetie, you don't need any of that greek goddess in you


I was gonna say i do need arty in me, but errrrr... i thought some might misinterpret it and... you know... i already stained my reputation pretty bad with the door handle thing.
But hey, it's still awesome to have artemis in me.

*shovel*


----------



## Verbal

Alexandra said:
			
		

> I was gonna say i do need arty in me, but errrrr... i thought some might misinterpret it and... you know... i already stained my reputation pretty bad with the door handle thing.
> But hey, it's still awesome to have artemis in me.
> 
> *shovel*


----------



## Alexandra

Verbal said:
			
		

>


Jealous? lol


----------



## Verbal

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Jealous? lol



lol, you shouldn't even have to ask


----------



## Alexandra

I am only wisely asking the questions you should be asking yourself [/preach]
...hey, my mind-reading abilities aren't at the max lately.


----------



## Verbal

Alexandra said:
			
		

> I am only wisely asking the questions you should be asking yourself [/preach]
> ...hey, my mind-reading abilities aren't at the max lately.



I don't need to ask myself if I'm jealous, 'cause I already know the answer. lol.


----------



## Alexandra

okay now i'm all confused and i don't know who i am and what i'm thinking.

...double whisky today, nurse.


----------



## Artemis

Alexandra said:
			
		

> I was gonna say i do need arty in me, but errrrr... i thought some might misinterpret it and... you know... i already stained my reputation pretty bad with the door handle thing.
> * But hey, it's still awesome to have artemis in me.*
> 
> *shovel*





its cheap, but ill take it...


----------



## Alexandra

it's funny cause precisely because of the greek goddess, i really used to think you were a girl...
now i see you should've been the "fight club" guy. you gotta audition for the remake (if one is ever made)


----------



## Verbal

Alexandra said:
			
		

> it's funny cause precisely because of the greek goddess, i really used to think you were a girl...
> now i see you should've been the "fight club" guy. you gotta audition for the remake (if one is ever made)



Why remake perfection?


----------



## Alexandra

just for the heck of it.
Perfection is in one point imperfect: you can always improve it. hence perfection doesn't really exist.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I thought this was the Self-Portrait gallery. When did it change to the Chat-Up Forum?


----------



## Artemis

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I thought this was the Self-Portrait gallery. When did it change to the Chat-Up Forum?



Since Alex complimented me? Dont you dare stop her now...

Yeh...the fight clubs being remade so they can have me in it...


----------



## Alexandra

Artemis said:
			
		

> Since Alex complimented me? Dont you dare stop her now...
> 
> Yeh...the fight clubs being remade so they can have me in it...


people wanna have you everywhere, don't they 



Hertz: my sig and avatar ARE self-portraits, and artsy-fartsy whatever you might say. so i'm damn on topic


----------



## Artemis

Alexandra said:
			
		

> people wanna have you everywhere, don't they
> 
> 
> 
> Hertz: my sig and avatar ARE self-portraits, and artsy-fartsy whatever you might say. so i'm damn on topic



Your too kind...


----------



## Alexandra

Artemis said:
			
		

> Your too kind...


 you haven't met the bad side yet.


----------



## Corry

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I thought this was the Self-Portrait gallery. When did it change to the Chat-Up Forum?




QFE


----------



## Alexandra

okay, okay before we have the whole mod team against us, i guess we better stop.

....for today :twisted:


----------



## Artemis

Alexandra said:
			
		

> you haven't met the bad side yet.



I think im in love...


----------



## Verbal

Artemis said:
			
		

> I think im in love...



*shovel*




*really hard*


----------



## Artemis

Verbal said:
			
		

> *shovel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *really hard*




...umm....ouch?


----------



## Alexandra

*sigh*
why does it always have to end like that? I cause only mess and violence. 
pass the razor blade, jimmy.


----------



## Artemis

Ahh the art of the inside joke...
Says the actress to the bishop...


----------



## Alexandra

let's just all have a beer (or two... or three) and be at peace.
:cheers:
you're both too lovely.


btw: how d'you make these multi-exposure self-portraits? I'm working on one right now and it sucks... i can only get semi-transparent/ghostly me's...
any advice guys?


----------



## Alexandra

sooo, okay. here's my lame first attempt at multi-exposures. i know this one sucks, but i seriously don't know to do it... i just select myself and copy to another pic... lame i know.


----------



## Verbal

That's how I did it =)


----------



## Alexandra

but how do you make'em merge perfectly?
I mean, the "rubik's cube" me is all blown out... no feather edges maybe?
the coffee-spilling me is really dark...
the reading one is the only one that really looks like me 

well, i'll be tryin more tomorrow


----------



## Xmetal

History Brush + Steady hand = win


----------



## Verbal

Xmetal said:
			
		

> History Brush + Steady hand = win



vector masks + black brush = win!


----------



## Artemis

Thats too hard, make sure all the pics are same exposure...then put one picture on top of the other and use the eraser brush to reveal the you undertneath.....eeassyyy....


----------



## duncanp

Artemis said:
			
		

> ...I er...threw some away and my mate laughed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...I made that image...using a half life 2 and the Garry's mod...damn do I love that mod...


 


0wned !!!one1!1 lol

nice one


----------



## Alexandra

Artemis said:
			
		

> Thats too hard, make sure all the pics are same exposure...then put one picture on top of the other and use the eraser brush to reveal the you undertneath.....eeassyyy....


any idea how to do that in Gimp?

...guess i'll just stick with my primitive technique :er:


----------



## Artemis

you have an eraser tool and levels in gimp? if so, put one pick on top of the other, then erase...its reallly easy...laughingly easy...


----------



## Artemis

duncanp said:
			
		

> 0wned !!!one1!1 lol
> 
> nice one


 ty


----------



## Alexandra

Artemis said:
			
		

> you have an eraser tool and levels in gimp? if so, put one pick on top of the other, then erase...its reallly easy...laughingly easy...


 just tried and WOW!!!!!!!
it's really much easier than i thought, THANKS!!!!!!! I love you arty!!! :hugs:

...i'll post the results soon


----------



## Artemis

Alexandra said:
			
		

> just tried and WOW!!!!!!!
> it's really much easier than i thought, THANKS!!!!!!! I love you arty!!! :hugs:
> 
> ...i'll post the results soon



W00T, lovin vibrations all round!


----------



## Alexandra

okay, so here's the best i could achieve so far 
that's us around seven in the morning


----------



## Artemis

See? Thats brilliant, works really well and looks great...great job!


----------



## Artemis

What about this then?


----------



## JTHphoto

Here is my "mandatory" multiple-me-in-a-photo shot, not sure if this is really artsy or fartsy, but other people are including them... and it is a self portrait, so...

oh and BTW, the eraser thing is easy until you overlap yourself, then it's a pixel-by-pixel pain in the you know what...

*"I'm all in..."*


----------



## Corry

Nice job JTH!!!!  I really have to try this with my boyfriend sometime.  He'd be a good model for it!  

Btw, JTH...do you have an actual name I can call you by?


----------



## Alexandra

wow, cool shots guys! :hail:

jason: so, who won finally? 
...i've always been wondering: i don't think there's an "arizona" poker, is there? or do y'all play texas hold'em?


----------



## Artemis

Alexandra said:
			
		

> wow, cool shots guys! :hail:
> 
> jason: so, who won finally?
> ...i've always been wondering: i don't think there's an "arizona" poker, is there? or do y'all play texas hold'em?



Call me mr cool


----------



## Alexandra

:hertz: 
...sure...

hey, how come you're always appearing offline?


----------



## Artemis

Alexandra said:
			
		

> :hertz:
> ...sure...
> 
> hey, how come you're always appearing offline?



I dunno, how come im always appearing offline?

oh sorry, thought it was a joke hehe...

I set it like that, so as people dunno when im on and im im not...


----------



## Alexandra

ah.
so not only are you the fight club guy, you're also the invisible man... and you're mr cool. are you with batman and robin? i kinda picture them well along with an archery/hunt chick


----------



## Artemis

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ah.
> so not only are you the fight club guy, you're also the invisible man... and you're mr cool. are you with batman and robin? i kinda picture them well along with an archery/hunt chick



they are my apprentices....


----------



## JTHphoto

core_17 said:
			
		

> Nice job JTH!!!! I really have to try this with my boyfriend sometime. He'd be a good model for it!
> 
> Btw, JTH...do you have an actual name I can call you by?


 
"my name es MUERTE!"  

sorry, i've had that quote going through my head... my name is Jason, you can call me that - J or JT both work too... 

thx for the compliment Corry, it took me awhile... i hate it when i overlap myself...


----------



## Corry

Well Jason, I think you did a fantastic job!


----------



## Artemis

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> "my name es MUERTE!"
> 
> sorry, i've had that quote going through my head... my name is Jason, you can call me that - J or JT both work too...
> 
> thx for the compliment Corry, it took me awhile... *i hate it when i overlap myself...*



Ahh dont we all?


----------



## JTHphoto

Alexandra said:
			
		

> wow, cool shots guys! :hail:
> 
> jason: so, who won finally?
> ...i've always been wondering: i don't think there's an "arizona" poker, is there? or do y'all play texas hold'em?


 
i won, of course :mrgreen:  ( i also lost 4 times  )

i've been playing poker for 25 years, mostly 5 card stud/draw and 7 stud, with variations (hi/lo, chicago... etc).  When the movie Rounders came out, my brother-in-law and I studied up on all the Hold 'em games (mainly Texas & Omaha).  

We usually just play dealer's choice with an ante, unless there are too many people then we play hold 'em with blinds.  there is a game called pineapple that i renamed Arizona Hold 'em, just because i feel kinda fruity playing a game called "pineapple"


----------



## JTHphoto

core_17 said:
			
		

> Well Jason, I think you did a fantastic job!


 
the resized, low-quality jpg looks pretty good  , the full size image is just terrible, but i was pretty happy for a first try...


----------



## Artemis

I just shaved my beard


----------



## Alexandra

lol, why d'you think i made mine so small too 
here's another one, even worse... but i guess it wn't make any sense making it smaller... and my mistakes are still obvious


----------



## Alexandra

Artemis said:
			
		

> I just shaved my beard


 we want pics!!!!!

...wait... won't you lose your magic powers without it?


----------



## Artemis

Alexandra said:
			
		

> lol, why d'you think i made mine so small too
> here's another one, even worse... but i guess it wn't make any sense making it smaller... and my mistakes are still obvious



its fantastic being youve only just learnt the technique...

And no you dont want pics...seeing the last few on the net made me rather slef conscious


----------



## Alexandra

*sigh*
no freshly shaved fightclub guys? 
come on! just a quick one!


----------



## Artemis

...The innuendo I am not saying is increadible 

In a bit...maybe tomorow...Im rather ugly and I like people to think im handsome, thats why i didnt post before hand...


----------



## Alexandra

weren't you awarded the mr sexylegs thingy?


...okay, let it grow, let it grow.


----------



## Artemis

Mr sexy legs?

and let it grow? let what grow?


----------



## Alexandra

the mr sexy legs or whatever in the tpf awards..?

and let your *beard* grow. i'm not even considering what you may have imagined.


----------



## Artemis

Im a 17 year old male...we cant help it...you say stuff like that and theres nothing else it could mean to us...


----------



## Alexandra

i've been your age, mate... i remember in my young years when i was a skoolgirl and boys were... wtf, wait, i'm 15.

of course, of course... the mind is biased.
all i say is: let grow what needs to be grown. 

on this note, back on topic.


----------



## Artemis

Alexandra said:
			
		

> i've been your age, mate... i remember in my young years when i was a skoolgirl and boys were... wtf, wait, i'm 15.
> 
> of course, of course... the mind is biased.
> all i say is: let grow what needs to be grown.
> 
> on this note, back on topic.



Fine fine...can we star a new topic? i like the compliments and you telling me to let grow


----------



## Alexandra

Artemis said:
			
		

> Fine fine...can we star a new topic? i like the compliments and you telling me to let grow


sure thing! start the party and i'll join in with the beer.


----------



## Blown-Upp

Since everyone seems to enjoy the "multiple people" thing, here's a couple of mine...






DDR :-D This was last year, my first "clone" picture, so don't bash it too much.





Slightly panoramic, taken a while ago. My best "clone" picture, and the last one I'v done. I'm thinking of doing a new one... 

My room now has 2 monitors and some other cool features


----------



## Xmetal

My friend, you have good taste in gaming consoles. 

Those dancing games go off! we had one at a friend's 18th one year and regardless of how drunk everyone was they still had it down-pat by the night's end.


----------



## duncanp

i got bored


----------



## Verbal

It's been a long night...:er:


----------



## Xmetal

Nice one, Jon.


----------



## Reefbabe

Self with tripod....


----------



## M @ k o

Wow, you really are a babe, Reefbabe. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Reefbabe

ROTFL.....Thanks (blushing).....I guess that's pretty good for a stay at home mom, lol!!!


----------



## M @ k o

Reefbabe said:
			
		

> ROTFL.....Thanks (blushing).....I guess that's pretty good for a stay at home mom, lol!!!


 
  Yeah ! But now your a stay @ home Mom with a D50, big difference


----------



## Reefbabe

Whoooohooo! Unlimited shooting time!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

LaFoto said:
			
		

>


 
Wow!

I don't remember your hands being particularly big so that new camera must be pretty small! :stun:


----------



## darin3200




----------



## DestinDave

Okay, it's not artsy-fartsy and not really a self-portrait either.  Was a timer shot of my niece and me on her birthday in November.  But with all the posts by 15, 17, 19, and 21-year-olds I just wanted everyone to know "Grandpa" is watching...


----------



## DestinDave

M @ k o said:
			
		

> Wow, you really are a babe, Reefbabe. :thumbup: :thumbup:



What he said !!


----------



## diGIgirl

Okay.. i guess i will join your thread! ...
pics of me..hummm













me! ----->:lmao:


----------



## Jesser

Never take yourself to seriously.
Oh, and I like the last pic of you digigirl. Supercute!


----------



## woodsac

Reefbabe, DestinDave, digigirl and Jesser...
Nice to see some new faces! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Xmetal

Typical night at the office...


----------



## diGIgirl

Jesser said:
			
		

> Never take yourself to seriously.
> Oh, and I like the last pic of you digigirl. Supercute!


 
THanks!! I call it my dorky face


----------



## JenniferLynn

WOW! I love seeing all of your faces!! Not very artsy, but here's me:


----------



## woodsac

JenniferLynn, welcome to TPF  
Nice to see your face so soon!

Most are kinda hesitant to post here, but this newest group jumped right in :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMan

woodsac said:
			
		

> JenniferLynn, welcome to TPF
> Nice to see your face so soon!
> 
> Most are kinda hesitant to post here, but this newest group jumped right in :thumbup:


yep, glad y'all are so open! 

I live just North of San Antonio, Bulverde.
so we're pretty near if you're in Houston, guess I'll see you around!

oh.... and Welcome!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Dang, I didn't think the "beautiful people" factor on this forum could go up any higher but I'll be dipped in developer if it didn't. Welcome to all the new people.


----------



## Jesser

I love how everyone is so nice here!


----------



## Corry

Oook...I spose I'll pop a new shot of my mug up here.  Taken today.  Excuse the messy, pulled back hair!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

whoa, never had the desire to be a sweatshirt before....


----------



## Corry

:blushing: :blushing: :blushing:


----------



## Ruining

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Dang, I didn't think the "beautiful people" factor on this forum could go up any higher but I'll be dipped in developer if it didn't. Welcome to all the new people.



I'll be posting up as soon as I get this new roll devoloped.  That's going to crush the "beautiful people" ratio.  All by itself!:meh:


----------



## JenniferLynn

Thanks for the welcome!!!  



			
				Ruining said:
			
		

> I'll be posting up as soon as I get this new roll devoloped. That's going to crush the "beautiful people" ratio. All by itself!:meh:


 
Awwww, don't say that lol!!! I can't wait to see!


----------



## Ruining

JenniferLynn said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, don't say that lol!!! I can't wait to see!


Okay, here it is.  It's not artsy fartsy and it's hardley a good shot, but it's the best I came up with out of the roll.  Here's me and my ratio-breaker!


----------



## Corry

Ok...was messing around with my home made lighting set up, and doing self portraits again (don't do those very often, and here I did em twice in a week!)...thought I'd share the only one I ended up liking.


----------



## clarinetJWD

This is probably the best shot I've seen from you 

It's a great self portrait.  THe composition and lighting frame your face very well, great jon, and it looks nice as an avatar as well


----------



## loopguru

"Artistic" picture from the weekend :lmao:

(left is me)


----------



## LittleMan




----------



## Mr_Jones

This picture was taken by my friend Steve while we were on a camping trip in November.


----------



## LittleMan

nice cameras!!


----------



## Mr_Jones

LittleMan said:
			
		

> nice cameras!!


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Xmetal

LittleMan said:
			
		

>




I like it, Chris!

Mr Jones: Awesome arsenal of cameras and lenses!


----------



## JenniferLynn

WOW! These are all great!


----------



## JonMikal

on the phone with jocose...can't believe i gave him my number


----------



## crawdaddio

Hey all. I've been on here for a few months and I just found this thread. Very nice photos here! My name is David--here's the two Daves...........








Is it artsy?fartsy?

:blushing:


----------



## Snap Happy

This isn't artsy fartsy, but I had just colored my hair this week, so this is me - in my bathroom, disappointed with the results. Tada!


----------



## JohnMF

^^ Hello!


----------



## danalec99

tpf-ing! 





btw, this isn't a self portrait.


----------



## Corry

Good to see ya again Daniel!


----------



## Xmetal

Late afternoon, bored and I had my rig with me.


----------



## Corry

*refrains from making the tired old "your on the wrong side of the car" joke.*


Nice shot X!


----------



## JohnMF

don't you ever get nervous xmetal, with your camera stuck to the front of your car, doing those speeds??


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

JohnMF said:
			
		

> don't you ever get nervous xmetal, with your camera stuck to the front of your car, doing those speeds??



Actually he probably isn't going that fast... or am I wrong?


----------



## Xmetal

crawwwwwwwwl.


----------



## jocose

JonMikal said:
			
		

> on the phone with jocose...can't believe i gave him my number


 
erm...yea, so I'm like 10 days late, and I missed it.


----------



## lizheaemma

Well I haven't been around in ages, and alot has changed in my life but an getting things running smoothly once again and so what to get back into the groove of taking more photo's so I thought I'd throw up the new me for those of you know remember me....


----------



## hobbes28

It's good to see you back A.  Hope all is well.


----------



## Alison

lizheaemma said:
			
		

> Well I haven't been around in ages, and alot has changed in my life but an getting things running smoothly once again and so what to get back into the groove of taking more photo's so I thought I'd throw up the new me for those of you know remember me....




Wonderful to have you back! You've been missed! I love the hair color, I think it looks great on you!


----------



## Arch

just thought i'd add this from my 'portrait that went dark thread', so people browsing in future can see me.... even tho i look a bit scary!


----------



## aprilraven

told ya before , there angel...

not scary.... just erotic... and very dangerous, to most girls peace of mind...

you also are what fantasies are made of, my friend...!!  just watch all the chicks tell you so on here...!!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

My "clean room" gear at my new job.


----------



## Corry

You're coat doesn't look so clean!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

core_17 said:
			
		

> You're coat doesn't look so clean!



Apparently some of the Ink components permanently stain. Thats how this coat looked straight from the cleaning company


----------



## Corry

weeeeeeeird.    Good to see you Scott!


----------



## woodsac

I haven't visited this post in a while. Lots of new shots 
Here's my newest addition.


----------



## Xmetal

Haaaaa, you know GrassHoppaaaa!! :mrgreen:

Nice one, Jake.


----------



## Xmetal

Bought a 580EX Speedlite last week...






Happy Chappy here.


----------



## Arch

So this is the ritual you perform to change the skies!!... some kind of devil worship i tell you!.... cool shot woody... you can see the sky changeing behind you!


----------



## The Mad Jester

Littleman: *Love* it!

..Hello, everyone. My name is Sarah. I draw things. I like music and trees. Yay!

Here are my artsy fartsy portraits:


----------



## woodsac

Welcome Sarah!


----------



## darin3200

Some cold weather gear


----------



## LittleMan

The Mad Jester said:
			
		

> Littleman: *Love* it!


Thank you!
You are very beautiful!  Nice to see you!


----------



## anicole

Here's a gander at one of the cousins grimm ...

(if it looks familiar, it's my av that Mistress Calliope vamped out for me!)


----------



## Arch

Hey anicole you got some killer eyes there girly..... you look different here than the previous widow ones i'v seen....


----------



## anicole

Thanks Angelbaby   ... It's all the wonders of PS !


----------



## aprilraven

ps is for pallie supreme.......

and the eyes are normal... that is how she looks when she is conjuring..or when she is p1ssed!!!

looking good there pallie o pallie.....


----------



## seulla

oops


----------



## crawdaddio

Well hello Jen!


----------



## tekzero

here's 3 of mine, got creative u know how i DO


----------



## woodsac

Dig that second one  Very creative.


----------



## anua

love the first one! -

ah, and there are some great stuffs at your site...loved the 'jordan weber' shots!


----------



## Corry

anua said:
			
		

> love the first one! -
> 
> ah, and there are some great stuffs at your site...loved the 'jordan weber' shots!



I agree with everything you said.


----------



## tekzero

jordan weber my younger bro.. i have tons of other shots of him but not on my site yet...... u wanna SEE? lol


----------



## Corry

tekzero said:
			
		

> jordan weber my younger bro.. i have tons of other shots of him but not on my site yet...... *u wanna SEE?* lol




YES.


----------



## tekzero

www.micahweber.com/jor1.jpg    take that URL than change the #s from 1 up to 9 i think .. enjoy


----------



## Corry

THANKS!


----------



## Rob

tekzero said:
			
		

> www.micahweber.com/jor1.jpg    take that URL than change the #s from 1 up to 9 i think .. enjoy



Erm... he works out occasionally then!! :lmao:

Rob


----------



## emo

this was taken a while ago, when we hiked our local mountain.


----------



## hobbes28

That's awesome Emo.


----------



## Chase

Very cool shot, Emo!


----------



## LittleMan

Really amazing shot, Emo!









....just thought I'd follow in the footsteps of our great admins....


----------



## emo

thanks hobbes28, Chase & LittleMan...


----------



## tekzero

Emo i was in the philippines for 11 weeks last year... magadang umaga... well for me anyway.. heh


----------



## emo

tekzero said:
			
		

> Emo i was in the philippines for 11 weeks last year... magadang umaga... well for me anyway.. heh




haha.. magandang umaga din sayo  have you visit Boracay or Bohol while you were here?? hope you'll come here again.


----------



## ferny

Both taken on the same day in that order.


----------



## LittleMan

woah, ferny.... long time no see!


----------



## Thor the Mighty

hokay here we go. its artsy its fartsy and its a big freakin series so hold your horses. 

i shot all of these myself. just changed uniforms, put the timer on and jumped in front of the camera to create a pirate vs ninja showdown. it only took about 2 hours including photoshopping and color adjustments.


----------



## Thor the Mighty




----------



## Corry

Ok...you're weird.  Very entertaining, but weird.   

Nice series!


----------



## tekzero

emo said:
			
		

> haha.. magandang umaga din sayo  have you visit Boracay or Bohol while you were here?? hope you'll come here again.




yessss boracay was amazing


----------



## Thor the Mighty

bibleman is my alter ego


----------



## LittleMan

Hiding behind the camera I guess...


----------



## spike5003

heres me and one of my favorite toys


----------



## Mansi

very very entertaining series Thor!!! nice stuff 
and i love yours ferny!!
nice machine spike! and i really like all those shots tekzero
little man - that is waay cool!

mine... umpf.. not creative but yeh its moi :mrgreen: the arm looks very skewed :er:


----------



## woodsac

Don't worry Mansi...we'll never make it past your eyes to notice the arm


----------



## LittleMan

Have you seen the light?


----------



## Corry

That's you???  You look like that dude from Malcolm in the Middle in that shot!


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> That's you???  You look like that dude from Malcolm in the Middle in that shot!


I probably look different b/c I was staring at that light for about 10 seconds waiting for the timer to run down.... :lmao:


----------



## magicmonkey

here's a silly one...






I'm bored this morning!


----------



## Corry

Hey, how'd I miss this?  

It kinda looks like you have a floating head though! I can't see your body at all!


----------



## gossamer.

i am new here.


&& what a better way to begin.

a picture says a thousand words.
so here's three thousand;;​​













 
<3.​​


----------



## magicmonkey

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hey, how'd I miss this?
> 
> It kinda looks like you have a floating head though! I can't see your body at all!



Yeah, didn't quite work but I was shooting with a P&S at the time and didn't have the option to play with the metering. Still, I was quite impressed with how well it did for a P&S


----------



## Karalee

Not sure if its artsy or fartsy... or new for that matter 

But it a self portrait (from V-day)


----------



## terri

ha, I love it, Karalee.


----------



## JohnMF

gossamer. said:
			
		

> i am new here.
> 
> 
> && what a better way to begin.​
> a picture says a thousand words.
> 
> so here's three thousand;;
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3.​
> ​


Hello, nice shots, funny comment too!


----------



## fotophia

ok well here are mine.. 













can i post 2 arty/gross ones up? i dont wanna get in trouble lol


----------



## loopy

a couple of me


----------



## JohnMF

fotophia said:
			
		

> can i post 2 arty/gross ones up? i dont wanna get in trouble lol


 
I dont have the authority to answer this question, but i vote yes!


----------



## fotophia

JohnMF said:
			
		

> I dont have the authority to answer this question, but i vote yes!


 
lol well basciallty im edited dead.. on another forum i use theres spoilers for stuff people might not want to see but i dont see them here.

ill take them down if they cause any offence, i just really like these edits of me

btw, hey John


----------



## Arch

well they dont offend me thats for sure........ do ya know we got a darkside gallery on here?...... looks like you could add to that, if you like that sort of thing  ....... these are very cool, good job with the set up...... i'll make sure chiller see's these! :thumbup:


----------



## JohnMF

deffo one for the darkside gallerys, they will love them


----------



## fotophia

wow cool! im deffinatly going to check it out! thanks! glad you like them! 

btw: is chiller someone every knows or just your freind?


----------



## Arch

Everyone knows chiller


----------



## JohnMF

loopy said:
			
		

> a couple of me


 
nice shots loopy!


----------



## Chiller

fotophia said:
			
		

> lol well basciallty im edited dead.. on another forum i use theres spoilers for stuff people might not want to see but i dont see them here.
> 
> ill take them down if they cause any offence, i just really like these edits of me
> 
> btw, hey John




Daaaaammmnn....:hail:     These are killer.  Would love to see more of your darkstuff.   Ya gotta check out the darkside gallery if ya get a minute. 
 Awesome schtuff. !!!

Welcome to the forum BTW


----------



## lostprophet

Taken about 10 or 12 years ago
YES the hair is real
NO I no longer have it and YES I miss it


----------



## Corry

Hiya Cousin it!!!!!


----------



## Antarctican

That's _PRICELESS_ LP!!!  And possibly another good idea for a thread...."the way we were".


----------



## lostprophet

Antarctican said:
			
		

> That's _PRICELESS_ LP!!! And possibly another good idea for a thread...."the way we were".


OK, guess I'll start it off


----------



## ElectricHarmony

Artsy Fartsy Self-Portrait...What's artsy about it? Nothing! Basically I was about to drop my precious $1000 camera  My excuse? The 350D doesn't have the greatest grip:er:


----------



## Arch

^Hello! :mrgreen:


----------



## ElectricHarmony

Archangel said:
			
		

> ^Hello! :mrgreen:


 
Hello to you too! :mrgreen: 

Wow I really should be in bed...why didn't TPF come with a warning about the extreme levels of ADDICTION?


----------



## Arch

It happens to us all..... you will suffer sleep deprivation and show signs of addictive behavior..... and it will only get worse  

Seriously tho, good portrait, you look comfortable in front of a camera :thumbup:


----------



## ElectricHarmony

Archangel said:
			
		

> It happens to us all..... you will suffer sleep deprivation and show signs of addictive behavior..... and it will only get worse
> 
> Seriously tho, good portrait, you look comfortable in front of a camera :thumbup:


 
Well good! Now I have something of my own to look forward to while my boyfriend glues himself to videogames


----------



## LaFoto

We better not let people into the deeper secrets of TPF right away, else we would possibly miss out on beautiful new members such as yourself here, ElectricHarmony ... so first join, then send your self-portrait and then get addicted fast


----------



## ElectricHarmony

LaFoto said:
			
		

> We better not let people into the deeper secrets of TPF right away, else we would possibly miss out on beautiful new members such as yourself here, ElectricHarmony ... so first join, then send your self-portrait and then get addicted fast


 
Cool, I'm doing it in the right order


----------



## Paul_the_6th

me all dressed up for a fancy dress party. At the last minute I dug out an old inflatable guitar, put on my suit and bought a nasty fake chain from a fancy dress shop. Oh and my raybans 






can you tell what chord im playing?


----------



## ElectricHarmony

Hey I bet I could tell what chord you're playing, if the picture worked


----------



## tekzero




----------



## ElectricHarmony

hmmm the last two users pics don't work for me


----------



## JohnMF

ElectricHarmony said:
			
		

> hmmm the last two users pics don't work for me


 
me neither. Though yours works fine. Hello there


----------



## ElectricHarmony

JohnMF said:
			
		

> me neither. Though yours works fine. Hello there


 
I'm glad my picture is working. I was wondering if it might not be since the rest aren't :scratch: ...and Hello to you too


----------



## Xmetal

ElectricHarmony said:
			
		

> Artsy Fartsy Self-Portrait...What's artsy about it? Nothing! Basically I was about to drop my precious $1000 camera  My excuse? The 350D doesn't have the greatest grip:er:
> 
> *snip*



You have good taste in cameras. :mrgreen:


New one from me!


----------



## duncanp

nice one !


----------



## d70girl

A few of me... not very artsy fartsy and they were taken with a really awful HP point and shoot, but... me nonetheless.


----------



## nitefly

ElectricHarmony said:
			
		

> Artsy Fartsy Self-Portrait...What's artsy about it? Nothing! Basically I was about to drop my precious $1000 camera  My excuse? The 350D doesn't have the greatest grip:er:


----------



## duncanp

nitefly said:
			
		

>


 

your always like that lol...

same as archangel

and verbal...

hmmm...


----------



## ElectricHarmony

nitefly said:
			
		

>


 
LOL emoticons can say a lot...:mrgreen:  I'm glad you like it


----------



## crawdaddio




----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## ElectricHarmony

Those last 3 self-potraits are awesome guys! I wish I was as creative


----------



## Verbal

duncanp said:
			
		

> your always like that lol...
> 
> same as archangel
> 
> and verbal...
> 
> hmmm...



wha?


----------



## duncanp

lol not any more anyway...


----------



## KenCo

Great thread, took me ages to read through that.....don't have too many of me but I'll try and find something to submit later.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

It's been a while since I've done this self-portrait thing but I still get a kick out of this one:

:hertz:


----------



## Corry

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> It's been a while since I've done this self-portrait thing but I still get a kick out of this one:
> 
> :hertz:


----------



## tekzero

a new one


----------



## SantosD50




----------



## MightyLeeMoon

Some various photos.






This one isn't really a portrait...but me performing none the less. ;-)





then...there is the avatar shot.

nice to meet everyone!


----------



## LaFoto

Micah, that is one cool hairstyle!
Nice to see you, Santos, and you, Lee. The avatar looks best, I say. I almost need my swoon-smilie for that one, but what if I swooned every time I see you avatar! I would be unable to post anything at all!!!!


----------



## tekzero

Corinna my hair was messed up so thanks lol


----------



## zedin

Ok.. definitly not artsy but here is what I call my zoolander shot that a friend got of me in Yosemite.


----------



## Corry

Great to see everyone!!!!!


----------



## Haz_UK

Wewt!


----------



## ElectricHarmony

Another SP taken a couple days ago...


----------



## crayolamarker

A few of many.


----------



## LaFoto

Ooops, ugh, Crayolamarker, hmph, you eat the funniest of things..... ale:


Nice to see so many new members post their SP right away. I like that!
Welcome to ThePhotoForum, Haz and Crayola (to Haz just in case I haven't welcomed you before...).

And Micah: your "messed-up" hair looks "carefully designed" to me. And good on you the way it is in that photo ... but WHAT would NOT look good on someone as handsome as you, I wonder!?!?


----------



## Corry

Awesome stuff, Crayola...LOVE that last one!


----------



## tekzero

o im blushing now.. lol


crayola thos pix are awesome bro!


----------



## crayolamarker

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Ooops, ugh, Crayolamarker, hmph, you eat the funniest of things..... ale:


It was either that or top ramen.


----------



## ElectricHarmony

crayolamarker said:
			
		

> It was either that or top ramen.


 
Lmao, you made my day


----------



## markc

Great shots, crayon-man! The third one is my fav, but they all rock.


----------



## Arch

markc said:
			
		

> Great shots, crayon-man! The third one is my fav, but they all rock.



completely agree..... 3rd is very cool.... good pics :thumbup:


----------



## MightyLeeMoon

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Micah, that is one cool hairstyle!
> Nice to see you, Santos, and you, Lee. The avatar looks best, I say. I almost need my swoon-smilie for that one, but what if I swooned every time I see you avatar! I would be unable to post anything at all!!!!



:blushing:

I bet you say that to all the boys.


----------



## MightyLeeMoon

crayolamarker said:
			
		

> A few of many.




These are 3 of the coolest shots I have seen on this forum yet.


----------



## ElectricHarmony

I have a few more artsy fartsy self portraints to share this morning. They are all edited with one of my favorite plug ins...yup cheating again 


http://img452.imageshack.us/img452/6122/picture43938bh.jpg
http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/5711/picture43132mc.jpg
http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/6605/picture43345wp.jpg
http://img454.imageshack.us/img454/9324/picture44832dd.jpg
http://img281.imageshack.us/img281/4359/picture95633th.jpg


----------



## tekzero

my pic for 666 ! lol


----------



## Corry

I love your self portraits, tekzero!


----------



## motcon

ElectricHarmony said:
			
		

> I have a few more artsy fartsy self portraints to share this morning.




meet me for coffee somewhere in the middle...i don't care where. nebraska. dakotas. your call.


----------



## terri

core_17 said:
			
		

> I love your self portraits, tekzero!


I agree - that is fabulous!    Made me laugh.    :thumbup:


----------



## terri

ElectricHarmony said:
			
		

> I have a few more artsy fartsy self portraints to share this morning. They are all edited with one of my favorite plug ins...yup cheating again
> 
> 
> http://img452.imageshack.us/img452/6122/picture43938bh.jpg
> http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/5711/picture43132mc.jpg
> http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/6605/picture43345wp.jpg
> http://img454.imageshack.us/img454/9324/picture44832dd.jpg
> http://img281.imageshack.us/img281/4359/picture95633th.jpg


Those are great!


----------



## darin3200




----------



## ElectricHarmony

tekzero said:
			
		

> my pic for 666 ! lol


 
Wow Micah, total hottie and talented too, if I do say so myself


----------



## ElectricHarmony

motcon said:
			
		

> meet me for coffee somewhere in the middle...i don't care where. nebraska. dakotas. your call.


 
lol   I'm glad you liked my portraits


----------



## ElectricHarmony

terri said:
			
		

> Those are great!


 
Thank you Terri! :hug::


----------



## gossamer.




----------



## tekzero

ElectricHarmony said:
			
		

> Wow Micah, total hottie and talented too, if I do say so myself



thx , i love ur first self portrait a page or 2 back i think...


----------



## nitefly

You two should meet up, she's hot.. and she thinks your hot. 

What a match


----------



## tekzero

lol nitefly that IS true


----------



## ElectricHarmony

nitefly said:
			
		

> You two should meet up, she's hot.. and she thinks your hot.
> 
> What a match


 
LOL I assume we're both in relationships I just felt like pointing out his extreme hottness. My man and I are cool with that. :greenpbl: It's a look but don't touch rule, and it seems to work well


----------



## tekzero

ElectricHarmony said:
			
		

> LOL I assume we're both in relationships I just felt like pointing out his extreme hottness. My man and I are cool with that. :greenpbl: It's a look but don't touch rule, and it seems to work well



haha so very true, but when my gf asked who was on my desktop wallpaper i had to say it was from a magazine :greenpbl:


----------



## ElectricHarmony

tekzero said:
			
		

> haha so very true, but when my gf asked who was on my desktop wallpaper i had to say it was from a magazine :greenpbl:


 
Ooooh that's naughty:greenpbl: Did you save a pic of someone from these boards? I was actually wondering if we're allowed to do that because people post stunning photographs all the time , and I'd like to know if we're allowed to save em' and make it our wallpaper  

Anyway yea, I feel guilty when I have Jonathan Rhys Meyers or Mr. Depp as my wallpaper and my boyfriend has his fav pic of me up:blushing:


----------



## LittleMan

ElectricHarmony said:
			
		

> Ooooh that's naughty:greenpbl: Did you save a pic of someone from these boards? I was actually wondering if we're allowed to do that because people post stunning photographs all the time , and *I'd like to know if we're allowed to save em' and make it our wallpaper*
> 
> Anyway yea, I feel guilty when I have Jonathan Rhys Meyers or Mr. Depp as my wallpaper and my boyfriend has his fav pic of me up:blushing:


you can do whatever you want with them. As long as you don't sell them or make money from the photos somehow...


----------



## yvonne

A pic. of me.


----------



## tekzero

ElectricHarmony said:
			
		

> Ooooh that's naughty:greenpbl: Did you save a pic of someone from these boards? I was actually wondering if we're allowed to do that because people post stunning photographs all the time , and I'd like to know if we're allowed to save em' and make it our wallpaper
> 
> Anyway yea, I feel guilty when I have Jonathan Rhys Meyers or Mr. Depp as my wallpaper and my boyfriend has his fav pic of me up:blushing:




im referring to your first self portrait on here lol


----------



## ElectricHarmony

tekzero said:
			
		

> im referring to your first self portrait on here lol


 
Oh my goodness how flattering  Now go put up a pic of your gf eh?

Ahhhh I just went to your website for the first time. Your work is all freakin' amazing Keep up the great work!


----------



## markc

LittleMan said:
			
		

> you can do whatever you want with them. As long as you don't sell them or make money from the photos somehow...



Ummmm.... NO!


----------



## ElectricHarmony

markc said:
			
		

> Ummmm.... NO!


 
Now I'm just confused.... 

Okay now I'm over it...:greenpbl:


----------



## DuncanK

Welcome to the world of digital manipulation! Hi I'm Duncan and my self portraits were too boring ergo....

Intentionally grainy, because I'm gangster.






Aren't I the dreamiest?






I'm effervescent.






Me without any digital manipulation. Now you see why I did what I did. 






Contrasty because I'm awesome.


----------



## LaFoto

"Effervescent" was one for the dictionary here. 
Thanks for the lesson 

And - hm - I think you look ok even in the "normal" pic ... so it is normal for you to wear THIS frown!?!?!? It will etch itsrelf into your head... watch that. 

But yeah ... you are "the dreamiest", I guess. Nice one, that one!
My photo is in my interview. 
And the link there is below my post.


----------



## ElectricHarmony

Really nice portraits and manips Duncan


----------



## SantosD50

here's another one (in Dominican Republic)


----------



## Corry

Nice Santos!


----------



## magicmonkey

SantosD50 said:
			
		

> here's another one (in Dominican Republic)



I'm liking the 'man from Delmonte' look here


----------



## Haz_UK

Well, I actually have some now that might actually be considered 'arty' maybe


----------



## GoM

I guess you'd call this 'artsy', though it doesn't give the best view of me


----------



## The Mad Jester

Micah.

...

Pardon me while I take a moment to fan myself off.


----------



## tekzero

ohhh sarah

...oh 2 more mirror pix, gotta love that sideview mirror







and THIS one...2 second shutter, 2 flashes, first one blocked, last one hands over flash to reflect it back into my face, keeping the streaks and adding in myself in a flash of light.... pretty sweet


----------



## The Mad Jester

I could look at your lips all day. 

The lips! THE _LIPS_!

Nothing you haven't heard before, etc. etc. Who needs porn when you have artsy fartsy portrait threads.

I mean, uh..

..look over there! *flees*


----------



## tekzero

lol


----------



## LittleMan

me in soft focus.


----------



## Corry

Aaaawww! It's LilChris!


----------



## LittleMan

yep, that's me. 

I have a huge nose. hahaha


----------



## GoM

heh....more fun with mirrors, and my last sp, je promise!


----------



## Corry

I just took the time to go through this whole thread from the beginning again...and I was reminded of exactly how many complete and utter HOTTIES we have on this board.  I don't think just one mop will clean up all the drool that's on my desk right now.  

Now...I want more.  POST MORE SELF PORTRAITS!!!!


----------



## Xmetal




----------



## Corry

That's a pretty mask you've got there, Ian...do you where that out to parties?


----------



## Xmetal

My sister left it there from the last party.


----------



## Wigwam Jones

My humble effort.  Pentax *ist DS dSLR with ancient Spiratone "Portragon" portrait lens - a cemented doublet lens of fixed f/4 aperture and indifferent focusing (intentionally).  Kinda fun.


----------



## tekzero

core_17 said:
			
		

> I just took the time to go through this whole thread from the beginning again...and I was reminded of exactly how many complete and utter HOTTIES we have on this board.  I don't think just one mop will clean up all the drool that's on my desk right now.
> 
> Now...I want more.  POST MORE SELF PORTRAITS!!!!



ok fine here i am again


----------



## Corry

tekzero said:
			
		

> ok fine here i am again


WOOO! Now that's what I'm talkin about! 

Oh, and of course...every picture of Micah gets the obligitory


----------



## tekzero

im grabbing my own ass holllaaaa lol
o i think have another self p. from the series from my avatar.


----------



## Corry

You have some of the best self ports...I'm jealous...mine suck!  

I'm not creative.


----------



## tekzero

pshopped a bit


----------



## Xmetal

Vandal...


----------



## Unimaxium

Now that I finally have some good self-portraits, I guess I'm kind of obligated to post in this thread ;-)

Here are a few shots I took for my senior project.

1. The first two I took when I was testing the lighting setup.





2.





3. At this point I was just playing around. My first time with studio strobes and it was _fun! ;-)
_I have no idea why I posed like this. But I kinda like it





4. And Corry's favorite shot:


----------



## Corry

Love em all, sky...but you knew that. 


Here's me, pimping out the forum gear with the new logo. 






(YOU CAN BUY TPF GEAR TOO
http://www.cafepress.com/thephotoforum )


----------



## Xmetal

*note to self* sign up for a PayPal account.


----------



## tekzero

fun on the tramp.


----------



## Corry

Holy crap! You're so high! You look like you're flying!


----------



## MightyLeeMoon

Welcome to TPF loveline?


----------



## Corry

MightyLeeMoon said:
			
		

> Welcome to TPF loveline?



Huh? You talkin to me? 

Nah, I'm just a huge flirt.


----------



## MightyLeeMoon

core_17 said:
			
		

> Huh? You talkin to me?
> 
> Nah, I'm just a huge flirt.


 
No no....nobody in general. Last couple pages looked a little like a singles site (or something along those lines;-)

Anyway....me and some fake snow a couple months ago...







On ze left (I also play drums....but can't do both at once...so...if anyone knows a drummer in the Charlotte area!):





My winter do:





And then me working in the studio (headphones on my forehead...)


----------



## Corry

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing! 

Oh, and


----------



## MightyLeeMoon

It's cool to have faces to names.

Now....we need to get everyone to take shots of themselves in different moods. So....if they post with an angry tone...we can see the angry face along with it...

Where in Illinois are you? I grew up in Naperville, IL.


----------



## Corry

MightyLeeMoon said:
			
		

> It's cool to have faces to names.
> 
> Now....we need to get everyone to take shots of themselves in different moods. So....if they post with an angry tone...we can see the angry face along with it...
> 
> Where in Illinois are you? I grew up in Naperville, IL.




Haha...that would be hilarious! We should do it! 

I live not too far from LaSalle-Peru/Streator/Ottawa area.  Know where that is?  I'm also not all that far from Bloomington/Normal.


----------



## MightyLeeMoon

core_17 said:
			
		

> Haha...that would be hilarious! We should do it!
> 
> I live not too far from LaSalle-Peru/Streator/Ottawa area. Know where that is? I'm also not all that far from Bloomington/Normal.


 
yea - i know streator. ive got some family that way. my great uncle, bob knoedler owned some tractor seat company a long time ago down that way...and then in his later years he owned an arial photography business.
i end up out that way every few years. and, if memory serves me...that is a very picturesque countryside out there!


----------



## Corry

MightyLeeMoon said:
			
		

> yea - i know streator. ive got some family that way. my great uncle, bob knoedler owned some tractor seat company a long time ago down that way...and then in his later years he owned an arial photography business.
> i end up out that way every few years. and, if memory serves me...that is a very picturesque countryside out there!



It's not too bad...mostly fields around me though!


----------



## Aelfwyn

Not a great shot, but here's me on my 21st birthday (saturday just gone!)










And yes, I hate my nose.  Bleugh. lol!

A more arty-farty one showing the wierd colour of my eyes...


----------



## crayolamarker

I have a new one.


----------



## midget patrol

It took me three hours to read through this thread. Granted, the distractions of dogs took some time... 

I need to get on the self-portrait thing. I'll post a few of me in all my different modes once i take some.


----------



## kordd

here we go i am a noob so this will give you all a face with a name and a voice


----------



## markc

Great additions, all.

I wanted to get an updated shot, so just did this one.






I hate doing selfs. They are such a pain.


----------



## Corry

Nice to finally see you again Mark! 

Looooooving the shirt, btw!


----------



## markc

Hehe. Thanks! I just got it.
http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/generic/7675/zoom/


----------



## Fatman

.


----------



## Traci

Um...this is me at work.


----------



## terri

Traci said:
			
		

> Um...this is me at work.


Is Tammy making you feel small, then?  

Come on now....enlarge that for us, girlie!


----------



## Traci

sowwy...done!


----------



## terri

Traci said:
			
		

> sowwy...done!


Much better!


----------



## photo gal

Traci you are beautiful!!  : )


----------



## Traci

photo gal said:
			
		

> Traci you are beautiful!!  : )



:blushing: Thanks...:hugs: 

...but so are you!


----------



## JJP

crayolamarker said:
			
		

> A few of many.


...Wow, absolutely amazing.


----------



## mentos_007

ok it's not a self portrait but a shot taken by my friend in zoo in Berlin a few days ago... wanted to share


----------



## LittleMan

beautiful as always mentos.


----------



## Funkyflame

OK, here I am ...

this is a selfportrait





and this pic my boyfriend do ...


----------



## mentos_007

LittleMan said:
			
		

> beautiful as always mentos.




 thank you


----------



## wolfepakt

I haven't put a shot of me up in a while:


----------



## Corry

SMILE TROY!!!!!!


----------



## spako

I thought it was about time I posted a pic of myself.. This one was taken last summer in Italy on a campsite... I just came back from swimming,thats why my hair's so horrible


----------



## midget patrol

Here's me about a month ago at a concert. Not taken by me, but it IS me. This was originally taken landscape for some reason, so i cropped it heavily. Oh, and it's not artsy at all:

Here I am, mohawk and all (which, unfortunately, is no more.  ):


----------



## darin3200

Maybe not terribly arty. But it is film, shot at 3200 and printed in a darkroom. So that adds to the arty factor


----------



## Xmetal

Latest offering...


----------



## Corry

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Latest offering...




Oh, sure, I come in here cuz I see you'd posted, and what do I get?  NO NIPPLE TWEAKIN!  I mean...what the hell?  I've come to expect these things now...have you never heard of status quo? :mrgreen: 


Your bluetooths look stylin Ian.


----------



## Xmetal

One day, Corry....


----------



## Corry

Xmetal said:
			
		

> One day, Corry....



Tommorrow?


----------



## mentos_007

core_17 said:
			
		

> Tommorrow?



Today?


----------



## Corry

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Today?




Well, tommorrow for us IS today for them.


----------



## Xmetal

Maybe in a few hours, i'm stuck in the city atm (posting from an internet cafe) because my car is parked in.


----------



## Corry

Woot! Do it, that would totally cheer me up!


----------



## mentos_007

core_17 said:
			
		

> Woot! Do it, that would totally cheer me up!



me too


----------



## JOAT

Not really creative but I think my son makes the pic  He's one now....and still very cute


----------



## Corry

Aaaw!!! Great pic Joat!


----------



## LittleMan

My friend took that.. it's a reflection off of a coffee table in an icecream shop...
I think it's awesome...


----------



## JJP

This is quite an old picture, I look really young here. :-(
I'll try and get a new one up soon, but this is what a *lot* of beer and a trip to the woods with some friends does to you.


----------



## tekzero




----------



## tekzero

bump for the new ones!


----------



## LittleMan

Here's one of my profile infront of a (huge)wine rack.






I thought the low lighting was cool... my digital can't get much detail in the low light though.


----------



## tekzero

i like that low lighting there little man

here's another i did


----------



## Antarctican

Me with 'big hair'. My hair is usually pretty straight, but I had it styled for a special occasion, and took this self-port in my front hall, under some potlights (not good lighting).


----------



## Arch

...... love the hair anty  .... good to see ya here :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican

Thanks Arch! At the urging of you and others on the forum, I'm trying to get over my shyness at posting pics.


----------



## Chiller

NIce one Anti.  Gotta dig the hair eh?


----------



## Chiller

.......k  Here is one with a laugh factor.  I was playin around last weekend and tried to create a shot we had done for our promos...when I wanted to be a Rockstar.   I failed at recreating the pic, and failed at the rockstar gig 15 years ago.


----------



## tekzero

lol gotta love that lens flare


----------



## Antarctican

Hey Chiller, ya got the rockstar look down pat!


----------



## Corry

Anty and Chiller, BOTH great shots! I love em!


----------



## doenoe

I promist Corry i would make a self portrait today. So I did and here is me:






(i know the shadow at the bottom is somewhat distracting, but i didnt have the space to work around it)


----------



## terri

Carl, that photo is awesome!!! You're a rockstar, dude....oh yeah! 

Daan, Anty.....wonderful to see you! These are great.


----------



## Corry

doenoe said:
			
		

> I promist Corry i would make a self portrait today. So I did and here is me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i know the shadow at the bottom is somewhat distracting, but i didnt have the space to work around it)



I'd say this is more than enough reason to bump the hotties thread.....


----------



## Xmetal

Chiller said:
			
		

> .......k  Here is one with a laugh factor.  I was playin around last weekend and tried to create a shot we had done for our promos...when I wanted to be a Rockstar.   I failed at recreating the pic, and failed at the rockstar gig 15 years ago.




Dime-Bag Darrell's 2nd coming.


----------



## V.Alonso

here are mine  






and my andy warhol inspired emo one..lol (taken and edited today)


(i dont normally use my glasses)


----------



## Mohain

Not particularly arty but quite farty  

As I haven't got anything else here and it's the only self portrait I've got this will ahve to do for now...





(Lomo cross processed shot)

Gotta love Chiller's shot


----------



## Antarctican

^^ Awesome shot, Mohain!!  I love the angle, the graffiti background, and your expression.


----------



## Chiller

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Dime-Bag Darrell's 2nd coming.



Dime bag who:lmao: :scratch: :lmao:


----------



## Riathor

<--- my avi


----------



## Punky

was playing with the new cam and some new filters..


----------



## thebeginning

inside my odd mind


----------



## LittleMan

woah, that's a weird shot there Daniel... 

Punky, you're beautiful!  Nice to meet you!


----------



## Punky

LittleMan said:
			
		

> woah, that's a weird shot there Daniel...
> 
> Punky, you're beautiful!  Nice to meet you!



aww thanks :blushing:.. nice to meet you too


----------



## nitefly

Me and my brothers


----------



## Mohain

wow, thebeginning. That is a truly amazing SP :hail:


----------



## Xmetal

Chiller said:
			
		

> Dime bag who:lmao: :scratch: :lmao:



Guitarist of Pantera, tragically gunned down by a security guard while performing live.

Meanwhile...

Don't let your friends handle your camera if they're wearing nametags...they end up in strange places:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Respect my ahthoritah!


----------



## Corry

Awesome shot Scotty!


----------



## JDS

Figured it was time to put my face up here..I'd set the camera up on the tripod to get my wife and myself on Easter Sunday


----------



## srobb

Ok, did not go through all the posts, but figured I would add mine. In the first one, I am the good looking one on the left.


----------



## LaFoto

Oh Micah!
You sure want another nomination for the Male-Hottie-Thread, don't you?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Srobb, are you a friend of our very own CHILLER?


----------



## srobb

Well, hopefully no one will take it badly, but we could definitely start a male-hottie thread very easily. :greenpbl:  

LaPhoto, no, I have not met Chiller. Actually the long hair is a wig.


----------



## mentos_007

tekzero said:
			
		

>




do you know that I love your self portraits?


----------



## tekzero

mentos when i take them im thinking "hmmm mentos will love this one.."   lol


----------



## LaFoto

And it does never even occur to you ONCE that I might love them, too? And swoon over them? Hm? Hm?


----------



## tekzero

lol MORE TO COME


----------



## mentos_007

I need a few lessons from tekzero :]


----------



## Big Mike

mentos_007 said:
			
		

>


----------



## mentos_007

Big Mike said:
			
		

>



does it mean you're laughing loudly???


----------



## LittleMan

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> does it mean you're laughing loudly???


no, that means he's thinking the same thing I'm thinking.... 


:mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007

LittleMan said:
			
		

> no, that means he's thinking the same thing I'm thinking....
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



oh lol I am scared


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> oh lol I am scared



I doubt you have to be scared, but a can of pepper spray might be in order


----------



## LittleMan

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> I doubt you have to be scared, but a can of pepper spray might be in order


:lmao:


----------



## ShutteredEye

Punky said:
			
		

> was playing with the new cam and some new filters..


Erm....Heeeelllloooo!:heart:


----------



## castrol

Here is mine. I didn't think I had one artsy fartsy enough to post... but here is
the one that LaFoto insisted I post...   I really dig the facemask imprint on my head.


----------



## thebeginning

nice, castrol 

do you have a waterproof case for your d70?


----------



## LaFoto

Hey, I am happy to see you posted this one in here.
Not only do I also dig the the facemask imprint, but also your hair style, your smile, your eyes, and the minor fact that this is *an underwater shot* - WOW!  This makes it soooooooooo cool.


----------



## mentos_007

oh my... this underwater shot is really arty! great


----------



## castrol

thebeginning said:
			
		

> nice, castrol
> 
> do you have a waterproof case for your d70?



Man, do I wish. That was actually taken with our little Canon A520. I picked up
a waterproof, zip lock kinda case for it on eBay. Man, what an awesome investment
that turned out to be. A little bit of a gamble taking a $150 camera underwater
in what basically equates to a ziplock bag with a lens built into it, but hey, I
was willing to take the risk for the possible rewards. 

I still want one for the D70 though. How cool would that be?!


----------



## castrol

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Hey, I am happy to see you posted this one in here.
> Not only do I also dig the the facemask imprint, but also your hair style, your smile, your eyes, and the minor fact that this is *an underwater shot* - WOW!  This makes it soooooooooo cool.



LOL... you're too sweet. I have to shave the mohawk off this evening. New 
General Manager is coming in this week. Can't have her panicking over a sales
guy with a mohawk.


----------



## David

Having just registered and introduced myself, I thought I'd best visit here and post an image too.






Larger version

My avatar is also a kind of self-portrait as it shows one of my hands and mouth. I'd post the full size image, but it has scared too many small children and animals in the past!

David


----------



## nitefly

Wow, I never noticed your eyes until i clicked the larger version.. very cool..

that is photoshopped isnt it? you dont really have eyes like that? maybe thats why you have some many females looking into your eyes - they're bored and want to know how long they have until they can go home..

Haha, only joking.. very cool photo.


----------



## David

Nope they're definitely not my eyes. Well they are my eyes, but I used a photo of my watch on a separate layer, which I distorted to a more realistic perspective and then set the blend mode to 'Overlay'. I also added another layer above that, set to 'Color', and painted a dark orange colour over the area to make the effect more subtle. The skin tone was created by sharpening the blue channel to within an inch of its life, and then adding it as a layer above the original image and set the blend mode as 'Luminosity'. The latter luminosity layer is great when trying to recreate the Andrzej Dragan style of photo.

All in PS as you correctly deduced.  

David


----------



## ShutteredEye




----------



## fotogenik

Me light testing before an on-location shoot back in July.






2) Me and the wife later that evening.







3)  The wife a few days later.  (yeah I know it isn't self portrait but I took it and she is prettier than me )


----------



## Arch

Bit of an arty one here..... after my dad retired he went back to his old love of painting..... and is now back at art college :mrgreen:  ...... here's me (long exposure) in front of my dads recent self port and port of my mother.






oh..... in case you were wondering, the paintings are in colour... and do look better in colour.... but my pic didnt :mrgreen:


----------



## tekzero

i really like that one


----------



## Xmetal

My other Hobby...


----------



## aschen_engel

Some of mine:
Recent one





Older


----------



## Xmetal

Car show yesterday, yes I got their numbers :twisted:


----------



## Punky

got a bit bored the other night.. a little out of focus but i still like it..


----------



## essjayyell

bored..


----------



## panzershreck

here's me in Thailand with a bunch of kids in awe of a DV camera i'm holding...






and here's me with my dog:


----------



## LaFoto

You don't look so much as a "panzerschreck" as I would have thought! You look good. Peaceful and friendly, really . And your dog is so ... well ... there is such an awwww-factor to that pic, I lack the words!


----------



## panzershreck

LaFoto said:
			
		

> You don't look so much as a "panzerschreck" as I would have thought! You look good. Peaceful and friendly, really . And your dog is so ... well ... there is such an awwww-factor to that pic, I lack the words!



i wasn't expecting that thank you!

heh, she (her name is abby) loves it


----------



## oldnavy170

Ok, Here a shot at my artsy photo.....been playing around with some filters......


----------



## zombiekilla

Tis me:





and un-photoshoped:


----------



## chris82

damm!!old navy,you look prettyy hot in that one .no offence,but with your screen name i thought you were maleok I supose ill have ago then


----------



## chris82

these are possabley the worst photos ive ever taken,for some unknown reason the cam decided to shake on boath shots.I think i should post them anyway though

1)





2)


----------



## chris82

heres another of me posing on my guitar:lmao:


----------



## GoM

Mwahaha..artsiest and fartsiest I've put up yet


----------



## shoedumas

Well, I guess I'll take my turn in line. Here it is, an artsy fartsy action, and a silly mugshot.


----------



## fightheheathens

My severed Head







M.C. Escher in a chemistry lab


----------



## oldnavy170

Thanks Chris. I actually get that alot about my screen name. My screen name does have a meaning but it has nothing to do with the Navy....


----------



## chris82

Intresting,If not the navy then what?


----------



## oldnavy170

I just edited my post because I meant to say that I get that alot about my screen name. When I reread it, well it sounded like I was saying something else. Sorry its the weekend and my brain is sleeping.......

Mmmmm, should I keep you guessing?


----------



## chris82

Tipical woman eh!! always keeps the man guessing


----------



## nitefly

navy = blue?
old= ex

ex blue?

what do you associate blue with?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Employee #170 at the Rochester Old Navy store


----------



## oldnavy170

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Employee #170 at the Rochester Old Navy store


 

Hahaha....close!  I never worked for them but I have been using this same screen name for about 8 years.


----------



## Xmetal

There's a mobile phone in my right hand.


----------



## thebeginning

Xmetal said:
			
		

> There's a mobile phone in my right hand.



hippie.


----------



## Corry

GoM said:
			
		

> Mwahaha..artsiest and fartsiest I've put up yet




I totally missed this Gomer! Sweet shot, I like it!


----------



## LittleMan

New Camera... new Self Portrait.
(Daniel took this, I edited it)


----------



## Punky




----------



## Peanuts

LittleMan said:
			
		

> New Camera... new Self Portrait.
> (Daniel took this, I edited it)


 
Oh.. jealous.


----------



## duncanp

xmetal do oyu ever wash your "i am the stig" top?


----------



## Alex06

Here's me..


----------



## Arch

Now theres a set of eyes for a great vampire makeover  .... very pretty eyes,... shame we cant see more face... but then this is the 'artsy fartsy' thread so you can get away with it!


----------



## Artemis

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> I need a few lessons from tekzero :]


----------



## Alex06

Archangel said:
			
		

> Now theres a set of eyes for a great vampire makeover  .... very pretty eyes,... shame we cant see more face... but then this is the 'artsy fartsy' thread so you can get away with it!


 
Thanks Archy   Well, I was going to show more face but I thought I'd get dinged for not being artsy fartsy enough.


----------



## GoM

core_17 said:
			
		

> I totally missed this Gomer! Sweet shot, I like it!



 danke

I have another one in mind


----------



## Alex06

Ok, here's one with my face:blushing:


----------



## thebeginning

i'm not sure if i've posted this before (these) before...just thought i'd post them.

this is one of my senior/graduation photos i took back when i was a senior in high school:






another (this one makes me look alot younger....):







and one for an 'anger' series i wanted to start but never did:


----------



## Alex06

thebeginning said:
			
		

> i'm not sure if i've posted this before (these) before...just thought i'd post them.
> 
> this is one of my senior/graduation photos i took back when i was a senior in high school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another (this one makes me look alot younger....):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one for an 'anger' series i wanted to start but never did:


 
cool eyes


----------



## Luminosity

Ok, thought I'd update and put in a recent photo. 

It aint arty, nor fartsy (unless the other half was holding back some gas at the time) and it aint a self portrait...but I threw it up here anyway 

It's contrasty and I look like I've had the top of my head chopped off (I was wearing a grandpa cap) maybe that'll earn arty-fartiness cookies...


----------



## Corry

Aaaw!!!! Lumi, you look TOO cute.


----------



## Puscas

Not so artsy, and definitely no self portraits here (both taken by my wife). Just my newby way of saying hello 















Pascal


----------



## .Steve

Thought I might as well contribute and keep this thread alive, even though it's stickied.


----------



## woodsac

Thought I'd sneak an 'arty' update in...


----------



## Corry

Whoa...that is SOME beard!


----------



## thebeginning

woodsac said:
			
		

> Thought I'd sneak an 'arty' update in...


 
whoaaa that is sweet.  i would love to use you for a series i've always wanted to do on the tattoo/piercing cultures!


----------



## woodsac

Thanks guys.
Daniel...I gotta tell you...I *love* that shot that you're using for your av!! That thing rocks!


----------



## Xmetal

Jakey Jake returns! Where ya been dude? 


Meanwhile...







7 days worth of beard to compete with Woodsac.


----------



## Znarled

me bein artsy fartsy ;p





_*Insomnia*_


----------



## alfredebo

Great pictures over all....
Here it's me...


----------



## LoU!

far from artsy...but here u go! 







its been a while since my last (and only I think) post....work is killin me! 


Saludos from Argentina!


----------



## JamesD

A fairly recent one...


----------



## tekzero

im on the right


----------



## Peanuts

Ah, these are way too much fun to look at. Here are my best attempts at a Christmas card portrait session *envision me running back and forth between camera and top of little hill at least 50 times *

My oh too sweet little mother and myself. 





Wee! Tis the season to have ... double chins? Ha.. no more pie for Brittany.


----------



## zombiekilla

a dorky picture of me taken on a camera phone that I messed with in photoshop.


----------



## oldnavy170

Peanut, I really like your second photo.  That makes for a great Christmas card!!!!


----------



## Taggi

HiHi im new 
this is me


----------



## Nurd

I mostly have self portraits.  No one is willing to be my test subject unless they are sleeping. 

I know I already posted these in Portraits so..








I <3 cameras


----------



## LaFoto

Nurd! You are soooooooooo pretty! 
I am glad you "use yourself" for your portraits! 
You couldn't possibly come by a better model!!!


----------



## Andrew Snyder

Well I just ran this through PS and was pleased with the way it came out so here's "Me". Don't mind the somewhat "emo" pose, I'm quite the opposite.


----------



## GrayFox

This is GrayFox:






This is GrayFox on a rollercoaster:






Any questions?


----------



## Alex_B

whooha, some nice self portraits here!

gray fox ... you seem a bit concerned about the height on that last one 

very pretty Nurd ,...  but takeing pictures of sleeping vicitims is not nice


----------



## GrayFox

Alex_B said:
			
		

> whooha, some nice self portraits here!
> 
> gray fox ... you seem a bit concerned about the height on that last one


Thanks. And being 4 stories up on a not that sturdy rollercoaster will make one do that. 8)



> very pretty Nurd


Yea I totally agree with that statement. Very pretty indeed.


----------



## zombiekilla

GrayFox said:
			
		

> This is GrayFox:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is GrayFox on a rollercoaster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?



I have a huge soft spot for beards :heart:


----------



## GrayFox

zombiekilla said:
			
		

> I have a huge soft spot for beards :heart:


Well thats good to hear from my angle. I always have a beard.


----------



## Alex_B

OK, here we go ... the secret of my identity unveiled 
... just took these tonight. No tripod, no proper light, and I was doing this in a hurry while preparing dinner


----------



## ShootHoops

Alex!!! I'm diggin your haircut. And you do *not* look fat!  I think the second shot is my favorite.


----------



## Nurd

Thanks guys  and I'm beddy beddy sneaky sir. Just don't come over and spend the night n_n its for your own good. I have a collection of pictures I took of friend that are sleeping. It's quite funny.

1. Andrew your very good looking

2. Gray, your just plain out crazy! I give you loads of credit for even getting up there! I'm afraid of hights. But beards are <3

3. Alex I have to agree with Finisher your hair cut is awesome as hell! Love the first shot though. You seem very calm.


----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## CrazyAva

Wow, everyone has some really great shots in here.  This is about as creative as I have gotten lately...


----------



## GrayFox

I figured I'd throw up a few more:

Me being a ghost:





In a towah:





A shadow among light:


----------



## ZakAttack

wow this forum is full of attractive people!!!


----------



## Eric.




----------



## CrazyAva

Wow, you have some guts crawlin in those balls!  I won't even let my kids in those things


----------



## mentos_007

Alex_B said:
			
		

> OK, here we go ... the secret of my identity unveiled
> ... just took these tonight. No tripod, no proper light, and I was doing this in a hurry while preparing dinner



wow Alex! You have so friendly looking eyes! Nice to see you finally


----------



## Peanuts

Well, I have just been working on my Yearbook page for the past who knows how many hours, due to my lack of ability in PS. So.. I thought seeing that this is as artsy fartsy as I can possibly get...


----------



## EBphotography

Wow! That is awesome!!


----------



## Princess

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

I won't be a noob for long!!  You'll see!!!!


----------



## Princess

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Ah, these are way too much fun to look at. Here are my best attempts at a Christmas card portrait session *envision me running back and forth between camera and top of little hill at least 50 times *
> 
> My oh too sweet little mother and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wee! Tis the season to have ... double chins? Ha.. no more pie for Brittany.


 
That is darling!!!  Soooo cute!!


----------



## ShutteredEye

Princess said:
			
		

> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> I won't be a noob for long!!  You'll see!!!!



It won't be long before the boys of TPF will be humping your leg too, you'll see! :lmao:  As good looking as you are:heart: , that is...

Welcome to TPF!:mrgreen:


----------



## Arch

Brittany, nice work... very festive!

.... Princess, i agree with ShutteredEye.. very pretty!... welcome to the forum :thumbup:


----------



## Alison

I'll call this artsy because Chris moved the camera accidentally and cut off my head 





And here we are being fartsy


----------



## Corry

OMG, ALISON THAT SECOND ONE IS SO AWESOME! SO CUTE!!!!!!  Thanks for sharing!!! You all look so happy!


----------



## Emma14

Heres some shots of me 




No Glasses - Blind as a bat- lol black eye make up 





BHD? i think it looks pretty cool though





Playing with effects on the webcam





Me and My Boyfriend
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/emmaluvspippen/x-1.jpg


----------



## Alex_B

Emma14 said:
			
		

> Me and My Boyfriend



oh, both the same school? how convenient


----------



## Emma14

I was quite proud of myself with the last photo, i wasnt going to put it on because we are in our school uniform.. and i thought you could see what it says on my badge. but by the way im sitting the name of the school its cut out so its just - St. R C Comprehenisve - whos knows what the missing word might be! 

I took it my self too on a camera phone- never cut no ones head off niether!


----------



## lostprophet

ok so this was taken by Hoppy but as there aren't many of me in here i thought I'd add it


----------



## ShutteredEye

Emma14 said:
			
		

> I was quite proud of myself with the last photo, i wasnt going to put it on because we are in our school uniform.. and i thought you could see what it says on my badge. but by the way im sitting the name of the school its cut out so its just - St. R C Comprehenisve - whos knows what the missing word might be!
> 
> I took it my self too on a camera phone- never cut no ones head off niether!



Looks like St. Mary's uni's to me...  Am I right?:lmao:


----------



## Princess

Alison said:
			
		

> I'll call this artsy because Chris moved the camera accidentally and cut off my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here we are being fartsy


 
What a beautiful family!!!  Your babies are precious!!:heart:


----------



## EBphotography

Figured it was time for me to post in here. 







This is me and my friend Jen from the last play I worked on.


----------



## Iron Flatline

Right then, here's a couple of me. Both of these were taken as part of the Self Portrait theme for Weekly Shot a few months back:

Both of these are relatively long exposures, in the secodn image you can see that I didn't hold still very long:

This first one is me leaning against a WW2 Russian artillery gun








The second one is me at the intersection of Ku'Damm and Uhlandstrasse. My shoulders look perma-shrugged because I'm leaning
back against some metal box.







Finally, this last one is my wife and I killing time at Schiphol airport on the people-mover belts. Hey, we had a weekend away from the kids in Amsterdam. It counts as a self-portrait because I set up the shot . My advice is Do not shoot on a rubber belt, find a sturdy one out of metal if you don't want soft shots:







...and yes, you see correctly. It's the same t-shirt on two different days. It was washed, but it was a favorite this summer.


----------



## Corry

I LOVE those last two shots! Very cool concept!


----------



## CMan

Me with my new (just got it Sunday) Ibanez AFS75T electric. The first one looks like I'm asleep.  I just took them sitting in here, didn't try to do anything artsy. I don't know if they are fartsy or?


----------



## LittleMan

hey Cman, in the second photo... why can I see that photo on your monitor? :scratch:

If you're taking the photo... how can it already be on the screen??


----------



## Corry

LittleMan said:
			
		

> hey Cman, in the second photo... why can I see that photo on your monitor? :scratch:
> 
> If you're taking the photo... how can it already be on the screen??



There's a program that you can do that with...with your camera hooked up to the computer....I think....I don't know anything more about it though.


----------



## Puscas

core_17 said:
			
		

> There's a program that you can do that with...with your camera hooked up to the computer....I think....I don't know anything more about it though.



yes, there is such a program, but in this case you're seeing pic #1 on the screen in pic #2.
(btw: nice guitar!)





pascal


----------



## LittleMan

Puscas said:
			
		

> yes, there is such a program, but in this case you're seeing pic #1 on the screen in pic #2.
> (btw: nice guitar!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal


ahhh, pascal is a genius.


----------



## Iron Flatline

You can do that with almost any digital camera, into almost any computer, and actually see the image before you take it, like a little view-finder screen.  I don't think you can do it with a DSLR, except possibly the Evolt.

As a matter of fact, the very high-end expensive cameras shoot almost exclusively into computers, unless you insist on working hand-held. But if you have a 39 (!) megapixel sensor on your Hassy, your chip is going to fill up quickly, not to mention write-speed.


----------



## melography

Not particularly artsy or fartsy, but this is me  







So much fun to see what everyone looks like!


----------



## Arch

^purdy :mrgreen:


----------



## EBphotography

Archangel said:
			
		

> ^purdy :mrgreen:



Well said, well said.


----------



## CMan

Puscas said:
			
		

> yes, there is such a program, but in this case you're seeing pic #1 on the screen in pic #2.
> (btw: nice guitar!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal



Pascal's got it! Thanks for the compliment, by the way.


----------



## anthegreat1

edited for a more artsy farsy pic. aka i was bored at work.


----------



## mintlixx

Well being a noob here I think that I should show myself even though my avatar is of me but here are some my boyfriend took and I edited.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This is one I took and edited







and one more in colour


----------



## Corry

anthegreat1 said:
			
		

> i guess this is a little artsy because it's at an angle.



Heh...we're not picky! It's artsy enough!  Nice to see you!


----------



## Alex_B

mintlixx said:
			
		

> Well being a noob here I think that I should show myself even though my avatar is of me but here are some my boyfriend took and I edited.



sweet


----------



## Emma14

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Looks like St. Mary's uni's to me... Am I right?:lmao:


 
ha ha!! Not Uni but y'know Marys was right - give the game away!  oh well!


----------



## Xmetal

*Blue Steel*







:mrgreen:


----------



## Nurd

Xmetal: Thats the funniest movie ever, and also your very good looking.


----------



## Corry

Xmetal said:
			
		

> *Blue Steel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:





IAN! YOU STUD, YOU! NICE SHOT!


----------



## CMan

I posted this in another thread, but anyway; this was taken of me, so it's not an official self portrait, but it's artsy.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

(How I feel when I shoot people)







AHHHHH!!!!!WHY CAN'T YOU SIT STILL FOR 1/30TH OF A SECOND?!?!?!?!


----------



## Alison

Increase that to 1/60th, it's much less stressful   Great shot!


----------



## Xmetal

core_17 said:
			
		

> IAN! YOU STUD, YOU! NICE SHOT!



hehehe :blushing: There's a 98% chance the beard is coming off tomorow...Job Interview.


----------



## CMan

Ok, after posting four pictures that were not self portraits, I finally took one. *This is an actual self portrait people! w00t!*


----------



## Corry

...for those that don't know...I'm the one with the camera.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom

Hi. I figured I'd show my silly self. Don't laugh too hard. And just cause people have asked me many times - Nope - no photoshopping of the eyes. lol.


----------



## woodsac

Gotta love the eyes 

Here's the thread you _really _want!
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32188

We've all got dorky self port's in there


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom

Oh thanks!  I thought I remmebered seeing something like that but then I couldn't find it! :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe

Not at all dorky


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom

mysteryscribe - i just love you!  you say the nicest things.


----------



## Puscas

Oh, be honest: you know you don't look dorky in these.....
Nice pics. 






pascal


----------



## THORHAMMER

I like to shoot with this old hat (for luck) its 3 sizes too small for my 

fat head... lol


----------



## Nurd

lol I think its time for a NEW lucky hat thorhammer >_< you remind me of my friend Mike.


----------



## BoblyBill

:blushing:  Here's me :blushing: 











This is when I got my hair permed just to be different (I have straight hair)


----------



## jdunphy




----------



## Karalee

I wish it were still summer... and I hadnt cut my hair


----------



## Patrice

Here is me. D80, 85mm f1.4, room lights, self timer.


----------



## woodsac

I love this thread!

Yea...I'm back...just say when...and I'll stop posting in here :geek:


----------



## Corry

woodsac said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> Yea...I'm back...just say when...and I'll stop posting in here :geek:




Don't stop posting!


----------



## hobbes28

You remind me of Hugh Jackman in that one.  Just missing a few claws and some more hair.


----------



## cal_gundert05




----------



## Gnome

My second post here on TPF, there might be more when I get my Nikon D50, anyway. This is taken with a Sony Ericsson K800i:






Not really a self portrait but:






And finally a picture in my natural environments :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Xmetal

melography said:


> Not particularly artsy or fartsy, but this is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much fun to see what everyone looks like!



Can you please post some more photos of yourself? Please?

:hail:


----------



## V.Alonso

so its been a while since i posted a self portrait... 

in the car... the  sun hit the lens and added alot of flare 





just relaxing on the hammock





and riding my atv


----------



## thebeginning

here's one i snapped today in downtown houston...the classic mirror shot


----------



## cal_gundert05

Hey Alonso, I really like your first pic.  The unintentional streaks of light and your very cool demeanor make me think of summers spent driving on the open road with the top down.  :thumbup:


----------



## V.Alonso

thanks cal_gundert 
i had a friend that sid something similar about it


----------



## Thor the Mighty

a couple pictures


----------



## LittleMan

Got bored the other day and used myself as a model.

There is a little color in the eyes in this one... it's hard to see though.





I'm not sure if I like this one or not.... it's not exactly the expression I was going for.





Me with one of the guitars I made... the guitars are better looking than I am. :lmao:





That's all for now.


----------



## ShutteredEye

LittleMan said:


> I'm not sure if I like this one or not.... it's not exactly the expression I was going for.



What, constipated?

LOL, J/K.  Nice shots Chris.


----------



## LittleMan

ShutteredEye said:


> What, *constipated*?
> 
> LOL, J/K.  Nice shots Chris.


you got it! :lmao:


----------



## markc

Thor the Mighty said:


> a couple pictures



Man, those look a bit beat-up. Did you get those scrounging? Did you find a white Discraft XL 173 in there?


----------



## markc

Iron Flatline said:


>



Not to be a cad or anything, but what is it with this place and hot wives?
Heck, hot users for that matter.

TPF attracts teh hotness!

Ahem...


----------



## ferny

I am the exception which proves the rule.


----------



## LaFoto

Ah, ferny, don't moan ... once you reach my age no one calls you hot any more, either...


----------



## Xmetal

Here I am...On the road again, There I am...Up on the stage. :greenpbl:


----------



## markc

Here's some of me from years ago. The first one goes quite a ways back.


----------



## LittleMan

mark, the middle one looks like your avatar.

cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeremy Z

Wow, that was three years ago already. Studying electronics engineering while listening to Mozart. Shot with my Olympus C-750 UZ & self timer from a tabletop tripod.

I look a bit different now; I have a beard and a few years' more wrinkles. 






Here's a more recent (2005) self-portrait of my wife and I:


----------



## Thor the Mighty

markc said:


> Man, those look a bit beat-up. Did you get those scrounging? Did you find a white Discraft XL 173 in there?


 

actually yeah. thats not even the brunt of the collection. the story behind all of those discs is that at my disc golf course we have a canyon shot that fills up with water every now and then. about 3 years ago it filled up so badly they had to open the flood gates which hadnt been opened in 100 years (these are the flood gates that keep water from overtaking the rosebowl in pasadena, ca). people still want to shoot that hole so they lose lots of discs in the water. i alone found over 80 discs once the water got down to about 4 feet deep (from the original 30 or so feet deep), and my friends cashed in as well. 

when all of that water dried up there were literally thousands and thousands of dead cat fish that came out of nowhere! this is the middle of los angeles area in a dam that never has water in it! explain THAT! the water became so toxic that the birds and beasts that drank it died. thats probably due to the fact that just up the road is JPL (jet propulsion labs) which is basicly nasa jr. lots of evil **** being dumped from them haha.


----------



## markc

Well dang!

I hope you didn't catch anything walking around in there. Or using them.
I miss playing so much. We have some nice courses. The PDGA Worlds was played here in '99.


----------



## Corry

markc said:


> Here's some of me from years ago. The first one goes quite a ways back.



Wow...you look SOOO different in that first one!


----------



## markc

Corry said:


> Wow...you look SOOO different in that first one!



Yeah. That was over 15 years ago.


----------



## ShutteredEye

markc said:


> Yeah. That was over 15 years ago.



Just 15?


LOL, J/K


----------



## markc

ShutteredEye said:


> Just 15?
> 
> 
> LOL, J/K



Yeah, yeah. Laugh it up, fuzzball.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

It's 2:30AM and i'm so bored out of my mind, i can't go to sleep. OH i know what I can do, take pictures of myself!

Here's the action movie one (the photographer who's mission is to save the world):





And the Curious one (the photographer who doesn't know what he's getting into):


----------



## Corry

Nice shots, Sw1tchFX!


----------



## Jeremy Z

Sw1tchFX said:


> It's 2:30AM and i'm so bored out of my mind, i can't go to sleep. OH i know what I can do, take pictures of myself!


The first one is pretty good.  I can't even tell that you took it.  The second one seems a little hokey...


----------



## pacereve

I guess it's time for me to post mine.  Here we are.


----------



## Corry

pacereve said:


> I guess it's time for me to post mine.  Here we are.



Very cool! I like the lighting in it! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## jedimario

Well, I've never really gone beyond the typical MySpace self-portrait, I don't care much for actually being in pictures, but here's one anyway.

I still haven't quite figured my camera out, so the bad focus on this one was an accident.  I still like the way it came out.  I like screamo music, so that's what it's _supposed_ to look like I'm doing...


----------



## Xmetal




----------



## Corry

Lookin good Ian!!!!


----------



## Puscas

Corry said:


> Lookin good Ian!!!!



and a bit angry :mehIf Ian = Xmetal)...











pascal


----------



## Corry

Yes, Ian = Xmetal.


----------



## oldd_cassettes

Sw1tchFX said:


>





haha priceless 
well this is my most recent one from sunday, probably as arsty as i can get...


----------



## oldd_cassettes

it's too big isn't it? :???:


----------



## Puscas

oldd_cassettes said:


> it's too big isn't it? :???:



no, but if you could rotate the first....




btw: you remind me a little of sthvtsh. Were is sthvtsh!?



pascal


----------



## Sw1tchFX

The first one is a bit big, it also needs to be rotated.


----------



## oldd_cassettes

hmm well i just deleted it, oh and it was supposed to be rotated


----------



## oldd_cassettes

Puscas said:


> no, but if you could rotate the first....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw: you remind me a little of sthvtsh. Were is sthvtsh!?
> 
> 
> 
> pascal



i hope she doesn't mind me posting this but you mean her?

http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/sthvtsh/rocks.jpg

i don't think i look anything like her


----------



## LaFoto

Puscas said:


> and a bit *angry* :mehIf Ian = Xmetal)...


 
Oh well, to me Ian = Xmetal sure looks a bit BLIND in both, squinting and not quite seeing what his camera might be up to, with his glasses lying on the side for their extra shoot - I think he had exactly that sort of vision that jedimario's camera had for its take of jedimario's photo  ...........


----------



## Xmetal

Hey c'mon my eyesight isn't _that_ bad...*bumps into LaFoto*...ohh sorry


----------



## ferny

That wasn't LaFoto. You've just apologized to the coat stand.


----------



## doenoe

here are two of me. Was rather bored, so i thought i would give it a go.


----------



## Corry

WOOT! Yay Daan!  

...what are you using as a background?


----------



## doenoe

that was the "Fatboy Original" i was telling you about :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

doenoe said:


> that was the "Fatboy Original" i was telling you about :mrgreen:



I WANT IT!!!! Tell me about it! Do ya love it?  Will ya buy me one?  PLEASE!?


----------



## doenoe

its great, its red and its big........i just love. Makes a rather decent background. Now all i have to do is work on the lighting, posing, blabla yada yada.
And no, i wont buy you one...........because im out of money now


----------



## Corry

Aaaaw, bummer! Just give me a plane ticket to come use yours then.


----------



## doenoe

yeah, thats probably waaaay cheaper then a gigantic bean-bag :er:


----------



## Corry

doenoe said:


> yeah, thats probably waaaay cheaper then a gigantic bean-bag :er:



But you'll have the added benefit of having ME there!    That's totally worth it! You know you wanna meet me!


----------



## Chiller

Got myself together for another group shot. This was my old band,Chillerwack...


----------



## Corry

Chiller said:


> Got myself together for another group shot. This was my old band,Chillerwack...





Niiiiiice!!!!!    

I HAVE told you that if you ever get rid of that totally awesome hair, that I'm gonna come find you and hurt you, right?   Cuz...yeah...I love it.


----------



## GoM

Meh

I was bored

Corry said she hasn't seen my face.

So, I present to you...my 'MySpace-esque' self, presenting my actual face for the first time on the forums! 

#1 - They come with *caps* now!?





#2 - I see zeese zings


----------



## Corry

IT'S STU!!!!!! STU!!! I SEE YOU!!!! I SEE YOU STU!!!!!!!


----------



## GoM

*refers you to my second pic for my reaction*


----------



## Sw1tchFX

nice shirt.


----------



## GoM

hell yeah


----------



## LittleMan

me... 15 years ago.






yeah... I was cute once...
I wonder what happened.


----------



## Corry

Aaaawww! On a seesaw in the middle of a parking lot, too!


----------



## LittleMan

Me as a rock star!
(hair donated by mi mum) :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan

I just realized that I look like Chiller.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

is that her behind you? (to the left of your head)


----------



## Corry

OMG that's hilarious!!!!!


----------



## LittleMan

Sw1tchFX said:


> is that her behind you? (to the left of your head)


ya. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller

LittleMan said:


> I just realized that I look like Chiller.


  Hey Littledude...lets make a band man.  :lmao:


----------



## EBphotography

Chiller said:


> Hey Littledude...lets make a band man.  :lmao:



I'm gonna need to take a pic with my mullet wig now...


----------



## OregonAmy

I'm brand new but - what the hell!!

I took this when it was still trendy to show your bra straps...

I like the lighting in this picture.






Since we're going artsy-fartsy, I made this one as an avatar for another board when winter hit... as a joke of course


----------



## kulakova

http://photofile.ru/photo/kulakova/271440/24272760.jpg


----------



## Lars Leber




----------



## Christie Photo

Lars Leber said:


>



cool image!

Pete


----------



## LittleMan

Corry said:


> Aaaawww! On a seesaw in the middle of a parking lot, too!


Yeah, in Germany they put the seesaws in the middle of the parking lots... gives the kids something to do while their parents are shopping.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Lars Leber said:


>


now where's the killer?


----------



## Jeremy Z

Here is the location:






To me, this one kind of looks like I am about to be eaten by an alien, from behind, while shooting away...






Here is another one, in case you want more of me.  With this one, I've got multiples of myself without even resorting to digital tricks!  :greenpbl:


----------



## Sw1tchFX

that's real neat


----------



## GrayFox

A mirror shot using the mirror of an iron lung:





A group shot of Nico, the Dude, and myself:


----------



## LaFoto

Taken about an hour ago, neither arty nor farty, though I had to set up the camera (on tripod and timer ), find a place where the window light would be nice, bring out the vacuum cleaner as my reference point for focussing, go find the styrofoam board as reflector, get that set up on a dining room chair with laundry basket as booster so it would be high enough ... so there is quite "some arty" in it ... and wrinkles. My ... they get more by the minute :roll: ............................... b+w conversion and all that later in PS. Here you are, cheerful but wrinkled Corinna  






(I once was so smooth and young ...:





 - this is a looooooooooooooooooooong time ago! I am the one in the middle - and this is NOT a _self_-portrait... I was too little at the time).


----------



## Jeremy Z

Nice shot Corinna.  You have quite a penetrating gaze.  I bet your eyes are a nice shade of blue.


----------



## LaFoto

More green/light brown they are.


----------



## phontographer

LittleMan said:


> me... 15 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... I was cute once...
> I wonder what happened.



you stopped playing see-saws :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan

phontographer said:


> you stopped playing see-saws :mrgreen:


no I didn't... you don't know what you're talking about...


----------



## Big Mike

It's not artsy or fartsy...and I guess it's not even really a 'self portrait'...but it's me and my wife.


----------



## Corry

Big Mike said:


> It's not artsy or fartsy...and I guess it's not even really a 'self portrait'...but it's me and my wife.



Aaawww! Great picture Mike! And your wife is beautiful!


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ I agree. Cool to see ya, fellow Canuck.


----------



## LongDucDong

These are all I have at the moment. Sorry!


----------



## Corry

Ok, that first one freaks me out!


----------



## Steel26

Oh oh my turn.




Me as a wee lad










Just a wee bit of editing over the left shoulder and blemishes











I guess thats it.


----------



## GrayFox

Not quite your normal self portrait. Take a guess where I was:


----------



## Sw1tchFX

the mourge


----------



## GrayFox

Sw1tchFX said:


> the mourge


You win.


----------



## AprilRamone

Just can't help it because I think I look best as a Roller Girl 

I did all of the photography for our 2007 calendar:
June ( I know it would have been cooler if I was wearing skates, but it's hard to run on grass in skates!  )





August





Another one of June/Not April


----------



## Xmetal

*fat Albert* Hey hey hey! What's goin' on!


----------



## ferny

"Hey little kiddy, do yer want some sweeties?"


----------



## Xmetal

ferny said:


> "Hey little kiddy, do yer want some sweeties?"



Yeah, if I heard that coming from you i'd be sh!tting my pants! :greenpbl:


----------



## CrazyAva

doenoe said:


> yeah, thats probably waaaay cheaper then a gigantic bean-bag :er:



I cannot tell you how hilarious I found this to be.


----------



## CrazyAva

Iron Flatline said:


>


I will be trying this next time I am in an airport that has one of these!!!


----------



## Puscas

Okay, this is not in the right thread, but I didn't know a better place and I wanted to share this one. I love how it came out. We had a photoshoot at my mother's house and my sister took a few pictures of me and my wife. I did the settings on (my) the camera and she did the shooting. So it's a semi or a third self portrait...
And: everything that's bad about this is my fault, everything that's good is my sister's doing. 











pascal


----------



## ferny

Xmetal said:


> Yeah, if I heard that coming from you i'd be sh!tting my pants! :greenpbl:



Oh you know you'd love it, big boy.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

wow, WTF happened?

I think a whole page got deleted!

here's my contribution that got deleted:


----------



## AprilRamone

That's a really cool self portrait Switch.  
I love the composition.


----------



## Corry

Sw1tchFX said:


> wow, WTF happened?
> 
> I think a whole page got deleted!
> 
> here's my contribution that got deleted:



Yep....two days of posts got deleted....Read here. 

...that means my 'lookin good!' response to your pic got deleted too.  

...so...LOOKIN' GOOD!


----------



## Tangerini

Hrm... I can't decide it I like this... me in two of my favorite places (behind the lens and in the kitchen)


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger

Tangerini said:


> Hrm... I can't decide it I like this... me in two of my favorite places (behind the lens and in the kitchen)


 
Are those tangerines? If they were, it'd be a double self-portrait... 

I like it, BTW


----------



## LaFoto

Pascal, I am happy to see you in that semi-self portrait! 
And Sw1tchFX, you do look good in that one. 
It would have been a great pity if that one had gone lost and stayed lost!


----------



## Tangerini

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> Are those tangerines? If they were, it'd be a double self-portrait...
> 
> I like it, BTW


unfortuately no, they're apples.  That would have been nice


----------



## BoblyBill

Here's one of me


----------



## Jazz

Seems like the right time of year to post this Valentines Day card I made last year for my girlfriend.


----------



## terri

ha ha ha!!  I really like that one, Jazz. :thumbup: 

Love's made ya bleed, then - or just the rose?


----------



## Jazz

Loves made me laugh, the rose made me bleed.  
 When I made the photo for her, I was going for the initial laugh and the secondary sigh.   (Isnt everyone?)


----------



## his4ever

Me  I posted this in another part of the forum... hope it is ok to post it again.


----------



## Arch

lol.... thought id chuck this in here... this is me after being ill :greenpbl: ... for a better explination of wtf this is about clicky


----------



## Corry

Archangel said:


> lol.... thought id chuck this in here... this is me after being ill :greenpbl: ... for a better explination of wtf this is about clicky



HUBBA HUBBA!  It's about damn time you posted another self portrait!      :greenpbl:  (we need more flirty smileys!)


----------



## Arch

damn your sick  ... this is me ILL!!... you'll be hanging around hospitals next  ...... thanks tho


----------



## Corry

Archangel said:


> damn your sick  ... this is me ILL!!... you'll be hanging around hospitals next  ...... thanks tho



You can be sick and still sexy, dammit! Besides, I don't think you LOOK sick!


----------



## Chiller

This is my last Artsyfartsyish pic.... from aboot a month or so ago?


----------



## Corry

Chiller said:


> This is my last Artsyfartsyish pic.... from aboot a month or so ago?


Have I told you how much I love that totally awesome 80's rocker hair????


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Yeah, the 80's called. They want their hair back.

LOL


----------



## Corry

Sw1tchFX said:


> Yeah, the 80's called. They want their hair back.
> 
> LOL



Well tell em they can't have it back!  Chiller looks great that way!


----------



## Chiller

Sw1tchFX said:


> Yeah, the 80's called. They want their hair back.
> 
> LOL


 
 I think I would not be me without the hair.  Had it long all my life, and will probably die with it long.   Makes for a great comb over if I ever need it. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Chase

Great shot, Chiller!


----------



## battlestation

kinda artsy fartsy


----------



## Peanuts

Oh-la-la. Everyone is looking great.

Okay, slightly different form the norm - but it is suppose to be artsy fartsy right? Here is how the animals see me.





Bear - Bird* - Muskox - Reindeer

I am a little hard to see in them, but you can see my head popping up in everyone if you look closely


----------



## Puscas

Peanuts said:


> Oh-la-la. Everyone is looking great.
> 
> Okay, slightly different form the norm - but it is suppose to be artsy fartsy right? Here is how the animals see me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear - Bird* - Muskox - Reindeer
> 
> I am a little hard to see in them, but you can see my head popping up in everyone if you look closely



 Nice idea, but the images are really too small (for me) to see any reflection. Do you have a larger one?



pascal


----------



## simonydes

this is me and Princess. Printed on fiber paper  :blushing:


----------



## LittleMan

a face you wouldn't dare love.... errr... something like that.


----------



## Corry

LittleMan said:


> a face you wouldn't dare love.... errr... something like that.




Lil' Chris....you totally have crazy eyes in that pic.


----------



## LittleMan

Corry said:


> Lil' Chris....you totally have crazy eyes in that pic.


define crazy.


----------



## LittleMan

oh, maybe I should have put a "NSFW" tag on it... :blushing:


----------



## Lars Leber

Here is another one ..


----------



## LittleMan

That's cooler than mine Lars... darn it... I'm just going to take mine down.


----------



## Xmetal

Out being Nature Boy


----------



## LittleMan

your backpack is in the picture.


----------



## lostprophet

me full of the joys of influenza






and by the way I feel worse than I look and thats saying something!


----------



## Antarctican

Yayyy, a self port of LP. Don't recall seeing one before now (just pics of you in a smurf hat, or hamming it up, taken by others).  

So what is it with these TPF guys that they look so good when they're sick, huh?  





All the self ports on this page are very cool.


----------



## Tangerini

Antarctican said:


> So what is it with these TPF guys that they look so good when they're sick, huh?



Ha! I was thinking the same thing!  Lordy Loo it's just not right!


----------



## alix

not too artsy, guess that leaves me as farty ?


----------



## fotophia

Thought i would join in... 
Why is it everytime i have things i really need to do i find myself messing with the camera =D

















not sure on this one but ill post in anyway 





EDIT: i messed up the pixelation cos i was trying to edit it quickly ^_^


----------



## ferny

alix said:


> not too artsy, guess that leaves me as farty ?



I *was* going to start looking for hosues in Leeds, but maybe not know I know of your wind problems.



Manchester looks lovely though.




*looks over his shoulder, sees the anti-perv police running after him and dives into th e bushes*


----------



## Arch

good to see the british ladies joining in and holding up our end..... lol no pun intended.

lol... ferny you perv


----------



## ferny

Anyone who makes an innuendo like the one you just did has no right to call anyone a perv.


----------



## Meysha

ok... this isn't really a self portrait - but I hardly ever do them anymore.

Adrian took this photo last weekend and it made me laugh so much - we call it Stealth Mode Vicky!!! We were running through those trees trying to sneek up on a lost office chair there to photograph it amongst the trees. ok.. it's weird. but it was funny.


----------



## ferny

"Is Minolta better than Cannon and Nikon?"

"Pfff, does the Vicky **** in the woods?"


----------



## Meysha

Mamiya.....

Say if after me... MA... MI... YA....


----------



## ferny

MA... MI... nolta.


On a side note, do you ever reply to your e-mails any more?


----------



## Meysha

e-Mamial... hehehe.

Yes. I do. When I get them... but no I don't have any email. :-(


----------



## neogfx




----------



## Xmetal

Now there's a familiar face I haven't seen for a while, even if it is somewhat blurry.


----------



## Jeff Canes

more fartsy that artsy


----------



## Sw1tchFX

more freaky than anything else!

Me and a freind were playing around with a 5D in the studio today and I just got done editing this:


----------



## Meysha

Hi Ian!
Nice to see you again!


----------



## cherrymoose

Someone convinced me to post a self-portrait here, although I'm sad to say that it's not very artsy, but is a bit fartsy. It's also not one of my better photos, but it's all I could manage at the moment. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B

cherrymoose said:


> Someone convinced me to post a self-portrait here, although I'm sad to say that it's not very artsy, but is a bit fartsy. It's also not one of my better photos, but it's all I could manage at the moment. :mrgreen:


 
Oh, don't worry, at least now we know what you look like 

I personally think self-portraits are one of the trickiest things to shoot, really not as easy as one might first guess And yours is not bad at all. 

So which of the two are you? 
 just kidding!


----------



## thebeginning

here's a fewwww

































had a bit too much fun with some of those 


a few more here:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72558


----------



## Thor the Mighty

heres one i took tonight to show off my kraut hat! it was my grandpa's and i took it with an oath to be a hooligan from this day hence forth!


----------



## Xmetal

Sydney Motorshow '06












Newcastle


----------



## cherrymoose

> Oh, don't worry, at least now we know what you look like
> 
> I personally think self-portraits are one of the trickiest things to shoot, really not as easy as one might first guess And yours is not bad at all.
> 
> So which of the two are you?
> just kidding!



Thanks for the comment. Yeah, self-portraits have always been extremely hard for me. I had to go through about 200 tries before I found something remotely okay.


----------



## tekzero




----------



## GoM

Scratchy mirrow, low quality, and you can barely make out that it's me..but..from the auto show Mini exhibit


----------



## Mohain

Some great additions here, AA, Littleman, the beginning and of course the ladeez


----------



## ferny

cherrymoose - bah! you look fine

I think very few people like their portrait anyway. I took one of me a few days ago (not arty or farty so not posted) where I look half asleep and borderline tipsy. But I look that way in all photos. :shock:


Ian - I see you've taken the "Vicky stance".


----------



## Corry

GoM said:


> Scratchy mirrow, low quality, and you can barely make out that it's me..but..from the auto show Mini exhibit




OH EMM GEE! YOU'RE 2 1/2 FOOT TALL!!!!!


----------



## Puscas

Corry said:


> OH EMM GEE! YOU'RE 2 1/2 FOOT TALL!!!!!



it is at a MINI exhibiton after all...:er:





(nice pics everyone!)



pascal


----------



## Xmetal

ferny said:


> Ian - I see you've taken the "Vicky stance".



It's an Aussie thing.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams

I'm still new but thought I'd share.

Enjoying my aquarium.


----------



## Tangerini

Aquarium, that's an awsome self portrait!


----------



## JohnMF

nice idea Aquarium. Hope there was no fish poo floating about in there!


----------



## Aquarium Dreams

Thanks, Tangerini!

JohnMF, I love my fish and everything about them is perfect!


----------



## MarkA

Ok, seeing as the rest of you have been so brave.

Me;





And doing the other thing I love;


----------



## mdw

Eeuh, do I have to? 

Okay, well, this is me. My first attempt to a self-portrait by the way.


----------



## ferny

Not arty or farty. In fact I didn't know it existed until someone told me it was on another site. Guess which is me.


----------



## JohnMF

ferny said:


> Not arty or farty. In fact I didn't know it existed until someone told me it was on another site. Guess which is me.



the guy in the beige top?


----------



## Sw1tchFX

nope, he's the guy with his head turned to the side right behind the guy in the beige shirt.


----------



## doenoe

ok, not artsy whatsoever nor is it a selfportrait. But it is me......with a bird


----------



## Corry

doenoe said:


> ok, not artsy whatsoever nor is it a selfportrait. But it is me......with a bird



WOOT! WHAT A HOTTIE! 

*fans self*


You SUUUURE you don't wanna come to NYC before going to New Zealand?


----------



## GoM

Dude

Do you always come with the bird, or is that an optional accessory?

(I ask out of mere concern for the ladies of the forum. Talons are ugly when they make scratchy scratchy)


----------



## Aquarium Dreams

GoM said:


> Dude
> 
> Do you always come with the bird, or is that an optional accessory?
> 
> (I ask out of mere concern for the ladies of the forum. Talons are ugly when they make scratchy scratchy)



That would simply require the ladies to wear durable leather garments and a blindfold for eye protection.


----------



## Puscas

Aquarium Dreams said:


> That would simply require the ladies to wear durable leather garments and a blindfold for eye protection.




:blushing: eh yes...that would be appropriate....:neutral:...I guess...








pascal


----------



## Corry

I'm really trying to resist putting this pic in the hottie thread.  Not that it doesn't belong there, but damn, I'm just too much of a flirt...I need to stop!   Besides, Daan's already in that thread several times....


----------



## ferny

> the guy in the beige top?


 The one with the forearm as big as his head?

Clever boy, have a cookie.




> nope, he's the guy with his head turned to the side right behind the guy in the beige shirt.


 Charming! Although one person did say she thought I was the old bloke with the grey beard. She got a good spanking for that. Well, she would have until she called me a perv! :shock:


----------



## Sw1tchFX




----------



## Thor the Mighty

just because i like that hat so much.


doenoe-you own the orly owl?! LUCKY!

Aquarium Dreams-thats an awesome picture! underwater shots are definate win sauce.


----------



## doenoe

hehehe its an optional accessory. Whenever i have my picture taken, i can pick up a bird. 
And i dont own that owl. I dont own any bird of prey. I do my internship at a birds of prey place. So i work with the birds 2 days a week. I did train that owl alot though, so it is kinda my owl.....somewhat


----------



## thebeginning

from this thread:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73737


----------



## nabero

maybe a little fartsy?









this forum is making it hard for me to get any work done...​


----------



## EBphotography

I am revealed!







If anyone wants a high rez file to print a poster of and hang on their wall next to Brad Pitt, just PM me.

Eric.


----------



## pwnstar max

WOOOHOOOOOO. theres more where that came from... 







a very old one from photo class. guess my pants were a little small. heh.


----------



## JohnMF

here be me


----------



## Corry

JohnMF said:


> here be me



Ok, this one is goin' in the hottie thread. :mrgreen:


----------



## Puscas

Corry said:


> Ok, this one is goin' in the hottie thread. :mrgreen:



Corry, you're just too much of a flirt! 








pascal


----------



## Corry

Puscas said:


> Corry, you're just too much of a flirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal



....yeah....I am, aren't I?


----------



## lostprophet

EBphotography said:


> I am revealed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants a high rez file to print a poster of and hang on their wall next to Brad Pitt, just PM me.
> 
> Eric.



Thats one serious case of dandruff you got there, ever heard of Head & Shoulders ?


----------



## Sw1tchFX

LOL, "That's not snow on those trees!"


----------



## GrayFox

Here I sit in idle envy:


----------



## dontgoaway

just thought I'd throw in my ugly mug as I plan on sticking around for a while :thumbup:

*



*











Not the best quality, I know.

:blushing::blushing:


----------



## hazzayoungn

but our final project was to do self portraits with fill lighting

one of a series of ?6






i never noticed how blown out the left side of my face was...


----------



## Lars Leber

Tired ..


----------



## LittleMan

I like your processing Lars.

How do you do it?


----------



## Aquarium Dreams

Lars, that's awesome!


----------



## LittleMan

A few new ones.


----------



## ferny

Meysha said:


> e-Mamial... hehehe.
> 
> Yes. I do. When I get them... but no I don't have any email. :-(



Resent to your grrrrrmail account.
Yes, I like to take my time.


----------



## The_Traveler

Completely un-artsy. But I don't have much to work with.

Lew in Luan Prabang, Laos.


----------



## Xmetal




----------



## Sw1tchFX

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!!


----------



## surfingfireman

My agency wanted some body shots.  I did some myself, then played with a couple to make them artsy fartys so that they apply to this thread...


----------



## Claff




----------



## tekzero




----------



## ShutteredEye

The_Traveler said:


> Completely un-artsy. But I don't have much to work with.
> 
> Lew in Luan Prabang, Laos.




Cool robe.  But who's the dude in the shorts and tshirt?:mrgreen:


----------



## cherrymoose

LittleMan said:


> A few new ones.



You know the movie October Sky? You remind me like, exactly, of the main guy in it. Homer, I think his name is.


----------



## LittleMan

I wanna build a rocket! 

I've never heard that one before...  But yeah, I guess I do look like Homer too... lol


----------



## Xmetal

Hard at work.


----------



## GrayFox

Standing in the light:


----------



## mirasuri

And this is me :blushing: nice to meet all ya guys !!


----------



## midget patrol

I guess it's about time I put some in here, huh?

Definetly not artsy, but here ya go. This was early last summer and is my personality in a picture:



aaaand, for good measure, a slightly more artsy one (I apologize that i don't have this larger. I seem to have lost the originals.):


----------



## thebeginning

midget patrol said:


> I guess it's about time I put some in here, huh?
> 
> Definetly not artsy, but here ya go. This was early last summer and is my personality in a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> aaaand, for good measure, a slightly more artsy one (I apologize that i don't have this larger. I seem to have lost the originals.):




dude that hawk OWNS.  very nice...

...that back wall in your room makes me feel guilty...i keep meaning to put up some prints on my wall but i'm just so daggum lazy.


----------



## Xmetal

*scares everyone out of the thread*


----------



## Corry

Gee, Ian...that sexy scruffy mug looks familiar...where have I seen it before???


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Fun with a laser cutter in a clean room...






Not to bad a pic considering it's from my cell phone (LG Chocolate)


----------



## Corry

Scotty!!!! Good seein' ya! It's been a while!  Love the pic!


----------



## CMan

From just a couple days ago.


----------



## LittleMan

One a friend of mine took. 






That was actually a really steep hill, he was just down and looking up... so it looks flat. lol


----------



## CrazyAva

Scott WRG Editor said:


> Fun with a laser cutter in a clean room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to bad a pic considering it's from my cell phone (LG Chocolate)



Ha, this is what my husband looks like at work!  He has to wear one of those silly over the beard thing-a-majigs!  Not bad for a cell phone pic


----------



## CrazyAva

Well, here are a couple new ones.  Nothing so artsy.  Clearly, I am not so artsy when it comes to self portraits.  Mostly since I really haven't gotten it down...

Took this one with my cell phone...





and this one with a Fuji S2


----------



## LaFoto

A well, "crazy" Ava, I am not too arty when it comes to self-portraits, but then I am not as pretty as you are, either.

And yet.
Here you are.
Not arty. Not farty.
Not pretty. Not young.
Just me - yesterday morning, when I was out and about for 4 1/2 hours for some landscape photography:


----------



## Rayna'

who's your friend standing next to you?


----------



## LaFoto

Mr Little Tree?
Well, that's who he is :mrgreen:


----------



## JohnMF

Rayna' said:


> who's your friend standing next to you?



Twiggy?


----------



## ferny

Thought it was Kate Moss.


----------



## LaFoto

About whom? The tree or the lady?


----------



## ferny

The one in the middle?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Could usefully have done with a little fill-in flash, but it would have killed the mood...







Me in athletic pose (and pose is most definitely the word)

>;o))


----------



## lostprophet

Calm down ladies calm down

for it is I


----------



## nabero

lostprophet said:


> Calm down ladies calm down
> 
> for it is I



*faints*


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Oooo, I love a guy with great eyes and a great smile!!!


----------



## ferny

Looks a bit pixelated, don't you think?


----------



## lostprophet

ferny said:


> Looks a bit pixelated, don't you think?



hey! I've not touched a drop of beer


----------



## ferny

Why would you want to touch a deer???


----------



## lostprophet

everybody needs a hobby Ferny


----------



## ferny

Oh dear....


----------



## lostprophet

cheers I'll have a pint please


----------



## nabero

*high fives littleman*​


----------



## DigitalDiva




----------



## LittleMan

nabero said:


> *high fives littleman*​


Alright! glad you got this up! 

:thumbup:


----------



## LittleMan

ok, I used Nabero's style here...





I may have gone overboard with the background though.... :lmao:  (I blame it on the music I'm listening too)


----------



## nabero

LittleMan said:


> ok, I used Nabero's style here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have gone overboard with the background though.... :lmao:  (I blame it on the music I'm listening too)



pink floyd? :greenpbl:


----------



## midget patrol

thebeginning said:


> dude that hawk OWNS.  very nice...
> 
> ...that back wall in your room makes me feel guilty...i keep meaning to put up some prints on my wall but i'm just so daggum lazy.


Heh. thanks about the 'hawk. I was thinking about doing it again for states coming up in may but decided against it.

And goodness, i wish those were my prints. Only the big one in the center is actually a print. The rest are all pullouts from magazines. I use that wall for inspiration. I still have a stack of tear-outs to put up.


----------



## clarinetJWD

nabero said:


> pink floyd? :greenpbl:



Looks like it


----------



## Corry

Littlechris! I love that shot! Nice!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Rather like that one nabero, sits comfortably on the artsy side of the divide, where mine perhaps steps across the line somehow...

>;o))


----------



## LaFoto

Here's another one ... and it is not MY eye that makes the "self-portrait"!!!







Anyone in need for the super-crop in order to understand this?


----------



## DigitalDiva

LittleMan said:


> ok, I used Nabero's style here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have gone overboard with the background though.... :lmao: (I blame it on the music I'm listening too)


 
I like the background but it makes me think of dance music. Pink Floyd would be more varied in colour. :mrgreen: 

Nice lighting and skin texture. Looks a little blue on my Dell monitor here at work.


----------



## LittleMan

DigitalDiva said:


> I like the background but it makes me think of dance music. Pink Floyd would be more varied in colour. :mrgreen:
> 
> Nice lighting and skin texture. *Looks a little blue on my Dell monitor here at work.*


I put a blue hue to the whole photograph.
It is supposed to be blue. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMan

Corry said:


> Littlechris! I love that shot! Nice!


Thanks Corry!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

DigitalDiva - like the approach for the 1st pic better than the 2nd. V. shiny dress, could use that stuff on armco barriers, they'd never get hit.

>;o))


----------



## nabero

Chris of Arabia said:


> Rather like that one nabero, sits comfortably on the artsy side of the divide, where mine perhaps steps across the line somehow...
> 
> >;o))



thanks :sillysmi:


----------



## Cheese

DigitalDiva said:


>




DING DONG!


----------



## morydd

Took this the other day, now if you meet me in the street you'll be sure to recognize me.


----------



## Corry

morydd said:


> Took this the other day, now if you meet me in the street you'll be sure to recognize me.




Dude...I totally will be able to recognize you!  I'll keep an eye out on my next trip up to Chicago!


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Must have been cold!

Its all about shorts and a t-shirt here in seattle lately!


----------



## elle

Here are a couple my friend took of me the other day.


----------



## morydd

Sw1tchFX said:


> Must have been cold!
> Its all about shorts and a t-shirt here in seattle lately!



Cold? Nah, that's how I dress when it's 75. I'm like a ninja...
only slow
and not sneaky
and chubby

wait...


----------



## Sw1tchFX

lol


----------



## Rabieshund

LaFoto told me to post here. Don't blame me if you die when looking at my hot shades!


----------



## Jessyka879

Im new to this and would like to put my pictures on here for you all to get to know me!! i have no idea how to upload them onto the message.... can you help please 

:hugs: Much Love Jess :heart:  xxx


----------



## LittleMan

Jessyka879 said:


> Im new to this and would like to put my pictures on here for you all to get to know me!! i have no idea how to upload them onto the message.... can you help please
> 
> :hugs: Much Love Jess :heart:  xxx


I sent you a PM.


----------



## GoM

Meh

I was bored


----------



## Corry

Whoa!!!! Stu! You look totally different! Sportin' some scruff-age, eh?


----------



## Vaporous

I swear my bathroom has the best lighting Funny where some pics are _actually_ taken. Its the cropped version of my avatar. Not as artsy as I like it to be....but here goes


----------



## nabero

I got bored :er:


----------



## jca

Brand new to these boards and brand new to photography. Thought this thread might be a good way to say hello


----------



## Alex_B

elle said:


> Here are a couple my friend took of me the other day.




just saw them now .., cute


----------



## Alex_B

nabero said:


> I got bored :er:




drool 

up for some whisky?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

nabero said:


> I got bored :er:


 
Was this before or after you got your hair done? Also trying to work out how you lit this from the catchlights in your eyes, but not getting too far - do tell...

>;o))


----------



## nabero

This was before I had my haircut.  


You want me to give up my amazing, super-secret, patented lighting techniques?? It's going to cost ya!  

Actually the lighting was just light from my bedroom windows (which are the reflections in my eyes).


----------



## Puscas

Going green...









 (this is what happened)


----------



## lostprophet

/\ you won't like me when I'm angry


----------



## Chris of Arabia

nabero said:


> Actually the lighting was just light from my bedroom windows (which are the reflections in my eyes).


 
Should have been obvious really, but with all these creative types round here, you tend to look for something less than obvious.

>;o))


----------



## alix

i need to trim that fringe haha


----------



## Peanuts

I think it is about time for another self portrait - or four


----------



## Brianw

hey  im  new  but heres some  of  my  work  self p's


----------



## myopia

lol. nice posing. i bet your nickname (self-proclaimed) is snowflake.


----------



## Rick Waldroup




----------



## ShutteredEye

Rick Waldroup said:


>



well howdy neighbor.


----------



## Rick Waldroup

Well, I'll be damned! Hey, what's up. I just found this place today. I see you've been here for a while.


----------



## ShutteredEye

Rick Waldroup said:


> Well, I'll be damned! Hey, what's up. I just found this place today. I see you've been here for a while.



yup, found this place before TPF even.  The owner/administrator of this board actually lives in Rockwall now.  LOL.


----------



## GoM

Staying Up Late + Bored + Poster Board =


----------



## Sw1tchFX

^^OMG that's awsome


----------



## Xmetal

Me (on the right) with my Mentor and friend, Easton.


----------



## Corry

Oooh...cool shot, Ian.....you're like...bein all....cool.


----------



## doenoe

here is me in NZ:


----------



## Corry

doenoe said:


> here is me in NZ:




Hubba hubba!


----------



## nabero

Corry said:


> Hubba hubba!



i second that


----------



## ferny

So that's "hubba, hubba, hubba, hubba"?

Men are not meat, you know. layball:


----------



## doenoe

ok, here is me with a yellow helmet........totally groovy looking *cough*


----------



## Corry

doenoe said:


> ok, here is me with a yellow helmet........totally groovy looking *cough*



You know what?  I've decided I'm mad at you.  

You didn't take me with you on that totally awesome trip.  

Where ever you are, it looks very scary...and AWESOME!!!  Were ya mountain climbin or something?  

And Daan, you're always groovy lookin.  I'm just waiting for you to post a self portrait that doesn't make me immediately want to post one of the following smileys:    :greenpbl:


----------



## battlestation




----------



## cherrymoose

I'm a strange girl...





(Snow White tech crew shirt)








Well, I had fun playing with shadows. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B

wow, that was quick Emma!

I like them both ... would have mirrored the second though... so one could then read the name of your German lens


----------



## Xmetal

New helmet for Downhill racing.


----------



## Brianw




----------



## GoM

aaaaaaaaaand Action!


----------



## dangerwoman

ive posted this before. all other "self portraits" are haggard. hah.


----------



## Alex_B

dangerwoman ... saw it there ... and find it fascinating here again 

sort of complicated having two self-portrait threads .... I posted my last one to the other thread.


----------



## macropleasure

hi everybody..i am new to the forum...


----------



## CrazyAva

I have determined that since I get my new camera tomorrow, I will do a new self portrait.


----------



## DigitalDiva

Cheese said:


> DING DONG!


 
I prefer twinkies. But ok.


----------



## Corry

This isn't actually what I was going for (meant to get my WHOLE FACE in the frame), but I ended up liking this one better than any of the full face ones.


----------



## GoM

Ooo I like it

It's like those half-face intimidating ones...only....happy and cool


----------



## Puscas

oh wow, that is a nice pic Corry. :thumbup:







pascal


----------



## Sw1tchFX

it really is nice


----------



## Corry

Thanks guys!  I really appreciate that!


----------



## danalec99




----------



## Chris of Arabia

Possibly the most enigmatic shot yet. Nice


----------



## clarinetJWD

Great self portrait, Corry!  The only distracting bit is the window reflecting in your eye...bounced light may have worked better, as would (possibly) putting a sheer white sheet over the window and turning sideways to it[/nitpick].  Very tiny problem.  Nice work


----------



## Corry

clarinetJWD said:


> Great self portrait, Corry!  The only distracting bit is the window reflecting in your eye...bounced light may have worked better, as would (possibly) putting a sheer white sheet over the window and turning sideways to it[/nitpick].  Very tiny problem.  Nice work



Thanks Joseph.  I actually kinda like the window highlight in my eye though, personally.  

This is probably one of my fave self ports I've done, but I do kinda wish I'd have gotten my whole face in.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

dangerwoman said:


> ive posted this before. all other "self portraits" are haggard. hah.


 
Everytime I see this shot, I think Karen Carpenter. It's a really appealing image that you should be rightly proud of


----------



## Corry

clarinetJWD said:


> Great self portrait, Corry!  The only distracting bit is the window reflecting in your eye...bounced light may have worked better, as would (possibly) putting a sheer white sheet over the window and turning sideways to it[/nitpick].  Very tiny problem.  Nice work



Oh, and also, I was kinda sideways to the window (but a little behind it, not right next to it), but I wouldn't have gotten the same lighting in my eye otherwise, and therefore, the colors wouldn't have popped like that. The only editing I did to my eye was sharpening.


----------



## morydd

It's not great, I had, but it's my first attempt at this sort of thing.


----------



## Corry

morydd said:


> It's not great, I had, but it's my first attempt at this sort of thing.



Well, due to the hat you are wearing, there is no possible way this could be a sucky picture.


----------



## ferny

ARGH!!!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

The full size version complete with blown out highlights and border is still an option...


----------



## nabero

nice guitar!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Given that the uptake on my last offering wasn't quite as vocal as I might have thought likely, here's a more traditional approach to this thread. Probably a good idea for my 1,000th post in TPF






...and yes I do know that picture needs straightening up


----------



## Antarctican

Good to 'see' you, Chris!  Great choice for your 1000th post (and congrats on reaching that milestone.)


----------



## Alex_B

hey, happy 1000 CoA  and nice to get a face!


----------



## nabero

Happy 1000th post, Chris


----------



## Corry

Nice shot! I like it!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Thanks folks for the comments - Alex, I know what you mean about a face, shame it involved quite so many chins :er:

Amazing what it's possible to come up with with one sheet of foam-board and one off-camera flash (though to be fair, the STE2 helps a lot with that one). Still haven't refined my lighting technique to my satisfaction, though it did throw rather more light on the subject than the one a little further up :blushing:


----------



## BoblyBill

Chris of Arabia said:


> Given that the uptake on my last offering wasn't quite as vocal as I might have thought likely, here's a more traditional approach to this thread. Probably a good idea for my 1,000th post in TPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yes I do know that picture needs straightening up


 
Is that a Taylor? It looks like one with the clear pick guard. Congrats on 1000th post. About time...


----------



## Becky

They say 3's a crowd.... I dunno what you'd call this...


----------



## LittleMan

BoblyBill said:


> Is that a Taylor? It looks like one with the clear pick guard. Congrats on 1000th post. About time...


nah, that's a yamaha headstock.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Very good, it's an LL400


----------



## ferny

Becky said:


> They say 3's a crowd.... I dunno what you'd call this...



If I were single I'd be allowed to comment. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## CrazyAva

Becky said:


> They say 3's a crowd.... I dunno what you'd call this...
> [/IMG]


I like it, I like how you not only got yourself several different ways, but how you made use with the cat also.  Very well done.


----------



## doenoe

Was just fooling around a bit with HDR. Nothing spectacular, but i had fun making it


----------



## Puscas

Ehm...Daan, I think I know what's wrong with your guitar...


nice one!






pascal


----------



## GoM

Why have one of me when you can have two?


----------



## JohnMF

doenoe said:


> Was just fooling around a bit with HDR. Nothing spectacular, but i had fun making it



somebodys been eating his readybrek


----------



## CalebPhotographer

Okay, well here's mine. I got bored today while I was trying to get a photo of some lightning. :raisedbrow:


----------



## chrisburke

i think its one of the most common on here, so i thought i'd put mine up to.


----------



## Corry

doenoe said:


> Was just fooling around a bit with HDR. Nothing spectacular, but i had fun making it



That's pretty hot.


----------



## Corry

GoM said:


> Why have one of me when you can have two?




I can see your caaaast! How is the arm, btw?


----------



## Thor the Mighty

its ART, damnit! ART!!!!!! *starts crying*


oh, and to ballance the mood


----------



## Xmetal




----------



## Corry

Oooooh, it's moody, Ian.


----------



## Proteus617

Abandoned building + tripod + bourbon =


----------



## CalebPhotographer

Becky said:


> They say 3's a crowd.... I dunno what you'd call this...



Macbook! Ahh!

I can't wait to get my Macbook Pro. =D


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Becky said:


> They say 3's a crowd.... I dunno what you'd call this...


 
There's more than one of you??? OMG! :shock:


----------



## lostprophet

Becky said:


> They say 3's a crowd.... I dunno what you'd call this...



how about a
bunch of Becks
band of Becks
bank of Becks
bed of Becks
bevy of Becks
bottle of becks
bill of Becks
blaze of Becks
blessing of Becks
bouquet of Becks

ok I'm bored now


----------



## Elli

Hello


----------



## sincere

Shaving and things:







Checking out my new 50mm 1.4


----------



## Becky

PlasticSpanner said:


> There's more than one of you??? OMG! :shock:



Is that bad!? :lmao:

LostProphet... I'm quite partial to a Blaze of Becks... thanks oh funniest person on the forum


----------



## Jeepnut28

fine. 






and my take on the old standby: 






and the reason for me standing in the middle of the road:


----------



## ferny

It is with great sadness that I must report that moments later Jeepnut28 lost his life to a speeding hedgehog.

Let this be a lesson to all, don't stand in the middle of the road, speed kills and hedgehogs are very dangerous creatures.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

I'm always being accused of hiding from the wrong end of cameras!


----------



## Corry

Awww, we need one where we can actually SEE YOU!!!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Sorry, that's the best you're gonna get this month! :greenpbl:

You don't really want to see a whole me do you! :shock:


----------



## Karalee

TPF just gets finer and finer as the days go on!

This is about as arty as I have time for these days, one of those hold the camera as far away from you as you can and hope and pray for something decent


----------



## Leigh

Oh Ok - If everyone else is....

These first two were taken where I used to work - Taken by other employees










This Last one is one that i took myself with the camera on timer...


----------



## Leigh

Sorry shulda posted that last one a bit bigger


----------



## Corry

PlasticSpanner said:


> Sorry, that's the best you're gonna get this month! :greenpbl:
> 
> You don't really want to see a whole me do you! :shock:




Uh, yeah!


----------



## WDodd

Jeepnut28 said:


> and my take on the old standby:



Is that a Mini Cooper convertible?


----------



## Jeepnut28

WDodd said:


> Is that a Mini Cooper convertible?




it sure is.  it belongs to a friend of mine.  

I drive a 2004 Dodge Ram and a 2000 Jeep wrangler depending on my mood.


----------



## LaFoto

None of these are artsy in any manner. So sorry.

But they are some of the newest, first taken after Sabine and I had returned from our trip to Bremen on 23 June where she got her hat and I the 50mm lens - Sabine had taken out one of her snakes, as you can see, and this is shot into the mirror in the hall:






Another, even newer, taken last Saturday night while I was waiting for a download and got bored, and with the 50mm lens on, this is the farthest my arm could get the camera away from me. Ugh, I had to try and make good use of the airbrush tool for the first time here  --- I am getting too old for close-up (self-)portraits!!!






And this one taken last Sunday while we were on a family outing in Bremerhaven to celebrate my f-i-l's birthday and invite him for a meal, a walk along the harbour and for a visit to the newest museum they have there in Bremerhaven. I need to shed kilos once again, my-o-my!!!


----------



## duncanp




----------



## deanimator

Here you go..will this do?

At a recent show titled "Art is No Fun" involving 120 artists for 24 hours only.

Yes, my performance involved selling gulasch in front of a poster of mine...a portrait of a fellow artist crying (really) ...but it´s a long story.


----------



## LaFoto

*That* is _one_ cool...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
apron.


----------



## Corry

Duuuude...that picture messes with the mind!


----------



## deanimator

LaFoto said:


> *That* is _one_ cool...
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> apron.



Err, thank you. The girls said I shouldn´t expose the real thing cos there could be trouble. :blushing:


Edit: here´s a link if anyone wants to see what a cool and mad show it was...pix by various visitor and participants
http://picasaweb.google.de/bestpicturepoint/KIKS24


----------



## lostprophet

Bored


----------



## Corry

Bored and fuzzzzzzy! I like it!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

I felt a little bit odd!


----------



## lostprophet

/\ whats different about it?


----------



## doenoe

"i've got feelings, just like you do"


(someone must have watched Corkey in the days, right?)


----------



## Corry

DUUUDE, What did you DO!?


----------



## JohnMF

he's sucking a lemon


----------



## Antarctican

Heehee, LOVE the 'bored' pics, Andy. And whatever it was you did there, Chris (looks like a 'mini me' picture of you)

Here's a quickie self-port taken after having my hair done.  (Don't know how to get rid of the shine from the flash)


----------



## Tangerini

Anty is a knockout! :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

What ^^she said!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Yeah she looks good, but have you heard the accent............

:greenpbl:


----------



## Stratman

Moi..... at a very proud moment !!


----------



## WDodd

First self portrait. Did this accidentally when I was playing with my flash yesterday and ended up liking it.


----------



## Corry

Nice! Thanks for sharin, guys!


----------



## lostprophet

Stratman said:


> Moi..... at a very proud moment !!



OMG your a Fish??!!??


----------



## Stratman

lostprophet said:


> OMG your a Fish??!!??



 haha, no, just that the fish is better looking than me ! :mrgreen:

here's me mug


----------



## danalec99




----------



## DigitalDiva

I love seeing faces behind the posts.

Here's one I took at a gallery in Dusseldorf 2 days ago. Yes, the ever-over-taken into a mirror self-portrait!


----------



## danalec99




----------



## Corry

Daniel, you look SO different!  I think I'm startin to like it, though!  

So, tell me what ya did to get those effects in that pic?


----------



## danalec99

After the usual fiddling in ACR, I used 'Subtle Cross Processing' from this set to get that tone. 
Then I overlaid it with the Texture, which came with the 'Vintage Action and Texture' Set from here.


----------



## Corry

The funny thing is....as we speak, I'm going through about 20 or so really OOOOLD pictures that I scanned that belong to my gramma....trying to get RID of very similar markings!


----------



## Neuroticax

*jumps on the bandwagon*

Here's some pictures I messed with awhile back.


----------



## cherrymoose

lostprophet said:


> Bored



Utter fantasticness.


----------



## Digital Matt

Here is a few self portraits I've shot over the last year.


----------



## Vaporous

Matt why did you delete some of your images from earlier today? I honestly haven't seen you take a bad photo-behind or in front of the camera. All of your work is superb! Its excellent!

When will Matt take a pic that actually need C&C?...........not anytime soon. Damn


----------



## Digital Matt

Vaporous said:


> Matt why did you delete some of your images from earlier today? I honestly haven't seen you take a bad photo-behind or in front of the camera. All of your work is superb! Its excellent!
> 
> When will Matt take a pic that actually need C&C?...........not anytime soon. Damn



Thank you Melis.  I just removed 1 pic because I realized something I wanted to change.


----------



## Xmetal

Long term member returning. 























Enjoy!


----------



## killer

In Donkey Reservoir


----------



## Digital Matt




----------



## Meysha

Matt! That's awesome.

So Sharp as always.  But so smooth at the same time. Sepia looks great.
But I dunno what it is about it that I like so much.... everything just adds up and it pops with all that emotion.

So from one incredibly sharp picture...... to an incredibly blurry one:






Everyone needs a polaroid! :mrgreen:
Me and Adrian.
Sorry I couldn't hold the camera far enough away.


----------



## Rick Waldroup

Here is one from just a couple of years ago.  I am in a hotel room.  It seems I am always on the road.  The camera is a Contax G1 with a 35mm lens.  The film is TMax 3200- hence the pronounced grain.


----------



## Vaporous

hahaha! Matt thats a great shot, lots of emotion! 


I have a recent one from this past friday. I don't have too many of me because as most I'm behind the cam all the time. So I experimented.... got the creative juices going and arranged all the settings for that high key kinda look and handed the camera to my husband and said "just hit the button don't mess with any of the settings, I'll move you just shoot". :lmao:


----------



## The Phototron

Xmetal said:


> Long term member returning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


At first I was like "****ing lucky prick" then I realized it's not actually a dirt bike, and so :>.


----------



## LaFoto

Not arty. Not farty.
Not even only my self.
But taken into the mirror in the hallway with daughter and daughter's new hat and new snake (and new lens at the time, i.e. purchased on that very day):


----------



## Corry

I think you posted that one already, Corinna!  I like it though!


----------



## kundalini

These were taken a couple of months ago with my brothers Canon XTi before I got my Nikon.  Suddenly found myself single again and thought I'd give the on-line thing a go.  While that sucks, I kinda like the results of the photos.

1.  I posted this one.





2.  I like this one but thought better of posting.  I am lookin to get lai....find a friend.


----------



## terri

Digital Matt said:


> Here is a few self portraits I've shot over the last year.


Excellent - including the "Scream" one you added. :thumbup: Nice work.


----------



## Tangerini

^^^ I agree... Matt, those are fantastic self ports.


----------



## Digital Matt

Thanks you two.


----------



## Catfish

Here is my pic feel free to edit it if anyone wants to, I am a n00b with no skills.


----------



## Thor the Mighty

super freaking stoked on being german haha


















this is what happens when you go to  a bar with me


----------



## LokiZ

Hmm you choose:

-not really a self portrait but me taking a picture of my four twin brothers (we are quadruplets)

-I could not decide on which angle to share with the forum so I took four and combined for a "non" QTVR panoramic view.

Either way you choose here I am, and I guess you could say that despite the PP taking place four times...It was minimalized to the simple use of alpha channeling and that was it.

Enjoy, it was fun making it.  took about 25 minutes to setup take and edit.  The only thing I will redo should I attempt this again is to have four sets of clothes as well.






Not sure if this is truly Artsy Fartsey or just plain goofy.


----------



## wildmaven

LOL, Loki, you should'v digitized your face on the bunny, too! 

Here's mine from a recent Toga party I went to:






The grapes kept falling out of my hair, hee hee!

And a more typical shot:


----------



## lostprophet

not arty
not farty
not taken my me
but it is me


----------



## LokiZ

LOL thanks maven.  Hmmm me as a bunny?  A bald bunny?  too funny.

Great images of you as well.  The eyes got me in the second one... and darn those grapes of wrath!  Oh wait they didn't wear togas during the great depression.  You talking more along the lines of Greece or was it a college party.


----------



## wildmaven

LokiZ said:


> LOL thanks maven. Hmmm me as a bunny? A bald bunny? too funny.


 
Do it! I dare ya!! 



> Great images of you as well. The eyes got me in the second one...


 
Thanks. I never realized how hard it is to take a picture of yourself without a timer! 



> and darn those grapes of wrath! Oh wait they didn't wear togas during the great depression. You talking more along the lines of Greece or was it a college party.


 
College?! It's been 20 years since I graduated college!  It was a friend's annual "theme" party. Last year it was an "all white" party (only white clothing/costumes allowed) and this year it was a toga party. She even rented full size Greek statues and pillars for around her pool!


----------



## Normairiz

How do I post a pic on here?


----------



## cherrymoose

Normairiz said:


> How do I post a pic on here?



Get the URL from an image-hosting site such as imageshack, and then click the yellow and gray box (with the little mountain in it) on the top side bar of the box you're currently typing in.

If that made absolutely no sense, try Corry's tutorial: http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76568

:mrgreen:


----------



## CrazyAva

My most recent self portrait (taken today)  I had just gotten ready to go somewhere with my husband and wanted a new picture so I used the light coming through the bathroom window...then of course I played with it in photoshop


----------



## Sw1tchFX

I didn't shoot it, but I processed it. so I think that's good enough.


----------



## indiephoto

not sure if this completely count this is like "abstract" self photography






this is what i normally look like


----------



## Corry

lostprophet said:


> not arty
> not farty
> not taken my me
> but it is me



How did I miss this!?  

Lookin studly, Andy!


----------



## Kanikula

boo!


----------



## DigitalDiva

doenoe said:


> "i've got feelings, just like you do"
> 
> 
> (someone must have watched Corkey in the days, right?)



LMAO! Ik heb dit net gezien!!!!! Snap ik!


----------



## Rebecca V

I'm the queen of artsy fartsy self portraits! I have so many mainly because I get bored and have no one else to take a photo of.


----------



## Rebecca V

Thor the Mighty said:


> super freaking stoked on being german haha


 
lol, love it!


----------



## Rebecca V

CrazyAva said:


> My most recent self portrait (taken today) I had just gotten ready to go somewhere with my husband and wanted a new picture so I used the light coming through the bathroom window...then of course I played with it in photoshop


 
pretty eyes!


----------



## lostprophet

Corry said:


> How did I miss this!?
> 
> Lookin studly, Andy!



If by studly you mean fugly, then yes!!


----------



## Tangerini

lostprophet said:


> If by studly you mean fugly, then yes!!


:er::roll:


----------



## Coldow91

.


----------



## Joxby

Blimey, I just found this thread, only posting in it cos I have a pic that fits artsy fartsy to the max, its the Queen of cliche:lmao:
Hafta be B/W to be King..
*cringe* I'm not ashamed of where I came from.
2/3 years old-

noncey & truly a self portrait...


----------



## TCimages

toruonu said:


> Well it's me in action:
> 
> 
> It really is tough to shoot so close to the subject
> 
> 
> Sideways:
> 
> 
> And a friendly one as last:
> ]
> 
> 
> Hey, where are your macro shots? Nice gear. The gals will comment on the portraits


----------



## TCimages

sorry guys, I just saw this thread and didn't realize it this pic was posted in 2005.   lol


----------



## Renae

I call this picture....

College.

Pretty artsy huh?


----------



## lostprophet

Renae said:


> I call this picture....
> 
> College.
> 
> Pretty artsy huh?



not sure as I can't see the picture


----------



## doenoe

thats the artsy part


----------



## Renae

lostprophet said:


> not sure as I can't see the picture



I hosted it on my own server instead of picasa, you should be able to see it now.


----------



## GoM

Menacing streetlight self-portraaaaait


----------



## Lars Leber

Some recent test shots ..


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger

Are you a robot. Lars? Your irises look mechanical...


----------



## Vaporous

Those are neat Lars. Very clear! You take some unique self portraits:thumbup:


----------



## Lars Leber

Thanks 

My eyes look a little different because I used my new ring flash for the second photo.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Lars Leber said:


> Some recent test shots ..



RINGLIGHTS!!

i've used one before and they're awesome for catch lights.


----------



## Ajay

Here's one of my favorites from a session I did with my husband at a Studio One to One (used to work there)


----------



## Xmetal

Just me again. 
















2am playing with remote flash.


----------



## lostprophet

Xmetal said:


> Just me again.



that's a big Calculator


----------



## GoM

A result of me, a friend and the streets of Toronto


----------



## lostprophet

now THAT'S funny!!


----------



## hawkeye

Here I am, the new guy!






















And my other passion


----------



## GoM

Nikon...Why does it *have* to be Nikon...

(Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Cause, ladies and gentleman)


----------



## hawkeye

GoM said:


> Nikon...Why does it *have* to be Nikon...
> 
> (Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Cause, ladies and gentleman)



Reminds me of the guitar forums I go to...  Fender vs Gibson.  Its such a waste of time.  Fan boys... urgh


----------



## ferny

I think you'll find he uses a Nokin.


----------



## hawkeye

:scratch:


----------



## spiritedwildfire

I'm pretty much the queen of these.. I'm generally the only person around me to take pictures of.   I guess you could say I am my own best model> 




Me waiting in Chicago with a few filters..




Me waiting again... and my dark side 




A travel memento of Baltimore.. 

And all of these were taken of me, by me.


----------



## hawkeye

Cool! I like the last one.  Welcome to the boards.  I havent been here long.  But so many have made me feel very welcome


----------



## CrazyAva

Rebecca V said:


> pretty eyes!



Thanks.  They are so dark, most people mistake them for brown.  I have to have perfect lighting for them to actually show up blue.


----------



## GoM

hawkeye said:


> Reminds me of the guitar forums I go to...  Fender vs Gibson.  Its such a waste of time.  Fan boys... urgh



Pretty sure 95% (at least of Canon-Nikon; maybe not Fender-Gibson) say it as a joke


----------



## hawkeye

ah!  it's pretty cut throat with other brands, they start going into these long diatribes about superiority tonal blah blah blah.  Its quite nauseating lol


----------



## Scott WRG Editor




----------



## Lisa B




----------



## ilyfel




----------



## Lisa B

hawkeye said:


> And my other passion




Loving the guitars! I have an Ibanez RG 320 FA and an old accoustic! I wish my room was as clean!!


----------



## Lisa B

Clearly, stunning...!


----------



## spiffybeth




----------



## hawkeye

ilyfel said:


>



You've got tiny hands


----------



## ilyfel

LOL idk if thats a good thing... or a bad thing.... but thanks...?

I'm very very little.


----------



## hawkeye

ilyfel said:


> LOL idk if thats a good thing... or a bad thing.... but thanks...?
> 
> I'm very very little.



awwwww look at the little fingers


----------



## ilyfel

*hmph* You sure are a meanie! I'm little all over.. exc for the right places


----------



## hawkeye

ilyfel said:


> *hmph* You sure are a meanie! I'm little all over.. exc for the right places



all hail :hail:


----------



## toteki

That's me in Jimmy Woo Disco @ Amsterdam


----------



## GoM

First shot with my new flash, bounced off my window/curtain 

Nothing special, but WOO


----------



## stubbsk

Me on Halloween. My mum blatantly loved dressing me up as a girl, well really a dead old lady.....Pleasant.


----------



## LaFoto

Oooo, well, that bosom has gone south all right then.......... but what does "she" care, eh, dead as "she" is  !


----------



## stubbsk

That's a pair of tights wrapped around my neck with socks in the ends. Ingenious really.

I vaguely remember pole dancing on a lamp post that night.


----------



## Lisa B

thats not how u wear tights. 

this is how you wear tights....







thats me on the right


----------



## Alex_B

wohaa, sexy!


----------



## JohnMF

was that just before the bank job?


----------



## Lisa B

No, that was after, can you not see how tired we are!


----------



## ladykrae

This is me... light from a desk lamp only.


----------



## FrimpyEIBW




----------



## FrimpyEIBW

Your reflection really hates it when you use your mirror to take a picture of yourself, as I found out.


----------



## Lisa B

Thats a crazy ass picture!!!


----------



## GoM

Woo!


----------



## Sw1tchFX




----------



## skyonfire




----------



## Jeff Canes




----------



## elsaspet

Here is my attempt at the artfart:


----------



## dpolston

Cindy... Have you seen this one:

http://www.rebekkagudleifs.com/self-portraits.php?photo=self0130.jpg#self0125.jpg

It's way cool!


----------



## elsaspet

dpolston said:


> Cindy... Have you seen this one:
> 
> http://www.rebekkagudleifs.com/self-portraits.php?photo=self0130.jpg#self0125.jpg
> 
> It's way cool!


 

Yeah, of course.  She's twenty....maybe, and drop dead stunningly gorgeous.  

Ohhhhhhh.......to be young again!


----------



## dpolston

(I was referring to the triple exposer) <blush>


----------



## elsaspet

LOL!


----------



## Lisa B




----------



## ferny

You've got that "I'm going to cuts bits of you off during the night" look going on there.


----------



## Lisa B

maybe thats coz i am!


----------



## LaFoto

Oh well ... not arty, just farty






Real self into a mirror, camera and flash below me


----------



## ianm

Just joined up, so i'll jump right in here - don't be scared 








EDIT: oops, there it is - didn't realise that link was dead


----------



## WildSpirit

Not really arty, and I HATE cigar smoke lol...but I am celebrating a win in photoshop ( which i seriously suck at!) I finally followed an online tutorial and actually made semi ok smoke! ( did this last week) Self portraits are hard I think, I use a remote clicker.

Ainslie


----------



## Double H




----------



## Xmetal

Wishing for a Boags.


----------



## IndieMe

After looking threw some of these odd/funny/weird photos...

I don't feel so bad being a dumb a__ myself.


----------



## Corry

Xmetal said:


> Wishing for a Boags.




Sexy!


----------



## Antithesis

Sw1tchFX said:


> I didn't shoot it, but I processed it. so I think that's good enough.



Your PS skills are amazing. That is probably some of the coolest post-processing I've ever seen, bravo.


----------



## elsaspet

Here is a new one of mememe.  Did I mention me?  It's me damnit!


----------



## JohnMF

elsaspet said:


> Here is a new one of mememe.  Did I mention me?  It's me damnit!



is this you?

nice shot


----------



## Dikkie

Me with my guitar in my pyjama.

Single exposure, long shuttertime.


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Big Bully




----------



## Big Bully

This one has scared the crap out of many of people... lol


----------



## ferny

Shwing


----------



## Big Bully

ferny said:


> Shwing


 

LOL I haven't heard Shwing since I last watched Waynes World... years ago.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


>



I hope you don't mind me saying that you have KILLER eyes


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I hope you don't mind me saying that you have KILLER eyes


 
Thanks... That is my natural eye color too... :mrgreen:


----------



## Trenton Romulox

I'm still working on how to get down the damn lighting HAHA. Hard stuff.


----------



## monkeykoder

Lighting is probably the #1 most important thing in photography.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

monkeykoder said:


> Lighting is probably the #1 most important thing in photography.



HAHA, probably. That's why it's so frustrating that I can't seem to get it right. Anyone care to tell me what I can do to improve on the lighting in the shot I just posted above? I was using one SB-800 flash unit, off-camera and I was attempting to bounce it off a poster board to my left-side with the light that didn't hit the right side of my face. I'm gonna invest in another SB-800 soon I think.


----------



## monkeykoder

I wouldn't waste the money until you can get something REALLY GOOD with what you have.  Have you read the strobist blog yet?  The advice there has helped me TONS with my lighting...


----------



## Trenton Romulox

monkeykoder said:


> I wouldn't waste the money until you can get something REALLY GOOD with what you have.  Have you read the strobist blog yet?  The advice there has helped me TONS with my lighting...



I've looked at some. I've heard a lot of good things about it. I just sold one of my computers and got $2400 for it, so I'm like, kind of anxious to blow it on new equipment HAHA.


----------



## monkeykoder

I read through lighting 101 and me without even a flash it got me LOOKING at lighting sometimes it is best NOT to have the equipment because it makes you THINK more about getting the shot.  I have my D50 with the 50mm f1.8 and it will be a long while until I am good enough that that is getting in my way.  a strobe is the only piece of equipment I want.


----------



## rob91

spiffybeth said:


>



I love that. Reminds me of "The Bends" album cover, except way cooler. Howd ya do it?


----------



## kaaawareefer




----------



## Trenton Romulox




----------



## spiffybeth

rob91 said:


> I love that. Reminds me of "The Bends" album cover, except way cooler. Howd ya do it?


just messing with photo booth on my mac.


----------



## Rachelsne

Experimenting with shutter speeds and using my tripod....


----------



## Lisa B

This morning i was bored. Couldnt be bothered to photoshop anything,this is just me standing in front of my beige bedroom walls and the light from my window.


----------



## Xmetal

Riding around on Coop, Quarter Horse.


----------



## aarhap

Myself reflected in the mirror of a Jaguar XK120.


----------



## Trenton Romulox




----------



## Silver.Winged.Demon

dracula's ball feb. '08


----------



## Corry

Horrible quality from my camera phone, but here's a recent one of me!


----------



## spiffybeth

you have BEAUTIFUL hair!!!


----------



## Lisa B




----------



## ztekneq




----------



## Lisa B

thats a happy pic!! 

Heres my happy pic...


----------



## LisaK24




----------



## Alex_B

Lisa B said:


> thats a happy pic!!
> 
> Heres my happy pic...



oh no, she eats electronics ... hide your cameras!


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> oh no, she eats electronics ... hide your cameras!



well not everyone can afford a portion of chips    chips, electronics, get it? Oh I'll get me coat:er:


----------



## Silver.Winged.Demon

Dressed up for Nocturne Nights at Club Shampoo in Philadelphia


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> well not everyone can afford a portion of chips    chips, electronics, get it? Oh I'll get me coat:er:



maybe I am just a nerd, but I considered this one one of your better jokes 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Lisa B

lostprophet said:


> well not everyone can afford a portion of chips    chips, electronics, get it? Oh I'll get me coat:er:




You have a coat?????


----------



## Chiller

This is about as artsy fartsy as I can get. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

Wow Chiller, it is weird to see you not dripping in blood... 
Nice!!!


----------



## Big Bully

The different stages (seasons) of me...


----------



## Big Bully

Halloween... WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## Corry

Lookin SEXAY AS EVER Chiller!!!!  


Ok...well....the intent of this picture was just to ask someone if the top was too hoochie to wear on my date....I wasn't gonna share it, but I'm feeling adventurous.  



So uh....here goes....taken with my iPhone.  (if you can't tell)


----------



## Stratman

Looks good to me !!


----------



## Big Bully

Awesome top Corry!!!


----------



## Lisa B

Rain.


----------



## Puscas

Corry said:


> Lookin SEXAY AS EVER Chiller!!!!
> 
> 
> Ok...well....the intent of this picture was just to ask someone if the top was too hoochie to wear on my date....I wasn't gonna share it, but I'm feeling adventurous.
> 
> 
> 
> So uh....here goes....taken with my iPhone.  (if you can't tell)




looking great Corry! I assume the date went well....?


(a pink iPhone case?)




pascal


----------



## Corry

Puscas said:


> looking great Corry! I assume the date went well....?
> 
> 
> (a pink iPhone case?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal



Thanks!! The date is Friday.   

And I didn't want to go without having some sort of case on the phone, and that was the only type they had at the AT&T store that I liked...I asked for black, but they were out.  So yeah, pink.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

My amazing girlfreind and I were at lauerlhurst park today, it was great because it kind of got sunny in the late afternoon!


----------



## Aga

Just me...






I should quit smoking, I know, I know...


----------



## simsi123

...me


----------



## Lisa B

Those are some cool pics, Corry, your top is indeed awesome. Nothing wrong with the pink phonecase either...


Im bored looking at myself in pictures now....someone come stalk me and take a pic of me instead....


P.s. here's a pic of my son and I, and my son, I think they're good enough to be kinda self portraits - I did give birth to him!


----------



## Jon0807

this is me....PS'd of course


----------



## TCimages




----------



## lostprophet

TCimages said:


>



that would of been better if you were sucking your thumb


----------



## Ajay

TC, you posted that just so that someone would come along and put you in the tpf hotties thread didn't you?

:greenpbl:


----------



## lostprophet

Ajay said:


> TC, you posted that just so that someone would come along and put you in the tpf hotties thread didn't you?
> 
> :greenpbl:


well don't look at me I ain't going to it


----------



## LaFoto

It's long been done, anyway............. _I'm still reeling _


----------



## TCimages

Ajay said:


> TC, you posted that just so that someone would come along and put you in the tpf hotties thread didn't you?
> 
> :greenpbl:


 
no, but this almost sounds like a compliment


----------



## Ajay

TCimages said:


> no but I'm flattered you would think it's worthy


 
Heck yeah its worthy!  

LaFoto already did the deed.


----------



## TCimages

Ajay said:


> Heck yeah its worthy!
> 
> LaFoto already did the deed.


 
Thats funny Ajay.  I posted that and it sounded too assuming so I changed it.  You ladies are fast!!!


----------



## Ajay

TCimages said:


> Thats funny Ajay. I posted that and it sounded too assuming so I changed it. You ladies are fast!!!


 

Sooo fast!  I you wanna know how fast come see this thread

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115614

5 pages in less than 3 hours - insane.


----------



## Corry

Me, Post-date.  I was a little tipsy in this picture.


----------



## LaFoto

Beautiful hair, Corry!!!


----------



## Corry

Thanks, Corinna!  Thankfully the poor picture quality hides the fact that it was uncurling and getting frizzy!


----------



## Antarctican

LaFoto said:


> Beautiful hair, Corry!!!


Heyyyy, I was gonna say that!!  (And a pretty happy look on your face too!!!)


----------



## Corry

Antarctican said:


> Heyyyy, I was gonna say that!!  (And a pretty happy look on your face too!!!)



 Yeah.  

I like him.


----------



## [JR]

Well here's me in a darker setting... hehe... who's that behind you?


----------



## TCimages

That's a great picture Cory. Terrible crop tho.  kidding


----------



## mdcrisp2000

Sexy, eh?


----------



## Corry

Whoa...your eyes are freakin me out, man!


----------



## shootLib

[/IMG]


----------



## Spidy

Lot's of pp ... I hate to say it, but I was having a lot of fun playing with myself ... IN PHOTOSHOP! 

Seriously, this can be adicting!! 

Me in the twighlight zone .........







Me as a rough etching _(of some kind!)_







Me as a Smurf .....







And the regular shot ... 






_I just don't have a lot of shots of myself. Will have to put that on my "to-do" list_ :camera:  

Nice shots of everyone else though! Wow ... what a good looking group :thumbup:  





.


----------



## shootLib

mdcrisp2000 said:


> Sexy, eh?




awesome. you have 2 different colored eyes. i wish i was that cool.


----------



## asherexplore

I really didnt know what i was doing when i took this last year, i like how it turned out considering i was just pushing buttons and stuff 

this is right out of the camera - no pp, which is a first for me on this forum.

i like how warm the picture is, it was a really hot night.

I lived in my truck in the parking lot of these grain silos for several years.

10 sec exposure.

Hippie times





CC is welcome


----------



## spiffybeth

are you nude?


----------



## asherexplore

spiffybeth said:


> are you nude?



hah! no.
i might as well have been...
I had very normal shorts on, you just happen to not be able to see them.


----------



## quickshot

This one is from last summer. Love the kitty :heart:


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha Beth you asked the question I was too chicken to ask!

So asherexplorer why were you living in your truck?


----------



## Alex_B

quickshot said:


> This one is from last summer. Love the kitty :heart:



sweet!


----------



## Big Bully

LOL that is what they want you to think.. But what they didn't tell you was that the cat attacked her after this photo was taken... 


just kidding


----------



## spiffybeth

Big Bully said:


> Hahaha Beth you asked the question I was too chicken to ask!
> 
> So asherexplorer why were you living in your truck?



what i really wanted to do was ask him to stand up


----------



## Corry

spiffybeth said:


> what i really wanted to do was ask him to stand up



 

Now that's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## quickshot

Big Bully said:


> LOL that is what they want you to think.. But what they didn't tell you was that the cat attacked her after this photo was taken...
> 
> 
> just kidding


 

He is pretty demonic, no lies there


----------



## asherexplore

Big Bully said:


> Hahaha Beth you asked the question I was too chicken to ask!
> 
> So asherexplorer why were you living in your truck?



 you ladies are making me smile.

The truck? That deserves an awnser that I've not quite figured out how to articulate.

Well first, I still live in it.

There are a ton of reasons why..
I like to be simple in some ways.
And I really like to travel.
Think of all the money you spend on rent...now think of how much you could travel with that money..
I dunno I guess I feel like normal dwellings are too easily used as excuses for ppl to stay put.

I've been thinking about making a welcome/introduction type post witha series of photos that represent what and how I've been living in my truck... Sounds kinda cheesy/gay but it might intrest someone....?


----------



## asherexplore

spiffybeth said:


> what i really wanted to do was ask him to stand up



Whoa.  
I don't think that shot would be the same if my junk was swinging in the wind.... But that is an idea :/
I've not been here long but, I think I would be one of a small group if I started doing nude self portraits(as a male).
Hmm. on second thought I think it would be not such a good idea to be taking pictures of myself nude in my truck-that might get me in a little trouble.
I'd have to find a very secluded place. This is kinda creeping me out now


----------



## spiffybeth

taking nudes is fine and i encourage you to do so! 

im done being a pervert now.

how do you shower? and how do you make money?


----------



## asherexplore

spiffybeth said:


> taking nudes is fine and i encourage you to do so!
> 
> im done being a pervert now.
> 
> how do you shower? and how do you make money?



Showers are tricky...
It helps to have friends 
Those grain silos are part of a climbing gym. When I lived there I showered at the gym.

I've been having trouble finding places to shower here in sacramento... Have been using the girlfriends mostly...
I also go through a ton of handywipes to keep clean.
Handywipes are awsome..

For money:
I know how to fix a lot of stuff.
I've found that if you can become good at speaking with people and fixing there things than you can always make money.
I've been mostly in the appliance repair industry.. It pays well..
I'm pretty much hateing where I live now, but I just got here a few months ago, and I need to pay bills, and this guy I just started working for is paying me so much that I'm just gonna hang around here for a few more months and then start driving again.


----------



## Corry

Don't let it creep you out!  We're a flirtatious bunch!


----------



## spiffybeth

where are you driving to next? and how old are you?


----------



## Big Bully

Hey nude photography is awesome! Big fan!


----------



## Big Bully

Corry said:


> Don't let it creep you out! We're a flirtatious bunch!


 


SHHHHHHH!!! Don't let out the secret.. lol


----------



## asherexplore

I'm really excited about the southeast. I've traveled there a lot before, but never for more than a week or two at a time.
I really like the ppl down there, and the climbing is awsome. I want to spend several months there, if not years-i dunno.
At the moment I'm planning on chattanooga, TN. But half the fun is making it up as you drive so.. Who knows.
And I'm 24.

Telling ppl that I live in a truck allways makes me feel immature for some reason.


----------



## Big Bully

LOL, well.. 

Have you ever been to Idaho, we have world class rock climbing here!

http://www.nps.gov/ciro/


----------



## asherexplore

Big Bully said:


> LOL, well..
> 
> Have you ever been to Idaho, we have world class rock climbing here!
> 
> http://www.nps.gov/ciro/



Never been to Idaho.
I'm not familiar with the available climbing there... Ill check out that link later when I'm not posting from my blackberry


----------



## TCimages

asherexplore... I am certainly fascinated with your lifestyle.  Very interesting.  

I see the wonderful TPF ladies have given you a warm welcome.


----------



## shootLib

asherexplore said:


> I'm really excited about the southeast. I've traveled there a lot before, but never for more than a week or two at a time.
> I really like the ppl down there, and the climbing is awsome. I want to spend several months there, if not years-i dunno.
> At the moment I'm planning on chattanooga, TN. But half the fun is making it up as you drive so.. Who knows.
> And I'm 24.
> 
> Telling ppl that I live in a truck allways makes me feel immature for some reason.



chattanooga is beautiful!
Georgia is beautiful too! :idea: Lots of very nice people....that means.....lots of nice girls too! hah.


----------



## asherexplore

TCimages said:


> asherexplore... I am certainly fascinated with your lifestyle.  Very interesting.
> 
> I see the wonderful TPF ladies have given you a warm welcome.



Yes, the ladies are makeing my day 
And thanks it feels good to have someone say they are fascinated with my life..
Its just soooo fun 
I mean everyday I wake up and I don't know where I'm going to sleep that night. Its a riot.


----------



## mdcrisp2000

shootLib said:


> awesome. you have 2 different colored eyes. i wish i was that cool.


No one can be this cool. Proven fact. 

On a side note, here's a slightly (only slightly) less strange photo of me... my passport photo in fact 






Higher Res/Better Quality here


----------



## asherexplore

shootLib said:


> chattanooga is beautiful!
> Georgia is beautiful too! :idea: Lots of very nice people....that means.....lots of nice girls too! hah.



Yes, I love georgia. They have some of my favorite climbing places. There girls are amoung the best too.


----------



## ChrisFromTwistedInc

me and the beverage of champions, haha


----------



## JohnMF

mdcrisp2000 said:


> No one can be this cool. Proven fact.



i had a mate at school who had one green eye and one blue eye... david bowe-esq


----------



## Xmetal

Being a goose at Autosalon...


----------



## Christina

The classic self portrait








Trying the scary trying to look sexy in the bathroom shot


----------



## Rick@HRHD

Artsy Fartsy or Stinky Winky 
you decide .. 
But either way it is Me


----------



## David A




----------



## ScottS

RyMo said:


> You too eh?


 
Haha you dont even know..... 

Meg knows what im speaking of. :er:


----------



## spiffybeth

ScottS said:


> Haha you dont even know.....
> 
> Meg knows what im speaking of. :er:


are you giving out nudes, scott?


----------



## JimmyO




----------



## Wilson1990




----------



## Kawi_T




----------



## Corry

Good to see ya Kawi_T!  I'm crackin up at the dude in the background countin' his money!


----------



## Dubious Drewski

I love your shot, Kawi. You and that background character.

As for me, I'm feeling a bit frenetic tonight.


----------



## caspertodd

My wife and I. I really worked on composition for this one!


----------



## ferox femina




----------



## Lisa B

This isn't so artsy farty but here is me and my hubby from last week...







And here is an artsy one of him i did when i was bored...


----------



## Vaporous

This is my "warrior" look. Rendered it a bit in photoshop for the artsy twist.


----------



## Chiller

Vaporous said:


> This is my "warrior" look. Rendered it a bit in photoshop for the artsy twist.


 


That is probably one of the most awesome shots I have seen  :hail::hail:
Wow!!!


----------



## David A

Here's a not so intense picture of me. 






BTW - Vaporous is hot!


----------



## NJMAN

Vaporous said:


> This is my "warrior" look. Rendered it a bit in photoshop for the artsy twist.


 


Chiller said:


> That is probably one of the most awesome shots I have seen :hail::hail:
> Wow!!!


 
I completely agree!  This represents the total essence of feminine power!!  Outstanding, Melis!


----------



## Vaporous

Chiller.................thank you very very much means alot comming from you



NJMAN-you know I had a few reservations about posting it but thank you for that bit of a boost that made me actually post it:hug::Now you should post the bigger version of your new avatar!


----------



## Chiller

Vaporous said:


> Chiller.................thank you very very much means alot comming from you
> 
> 
> 
> NJMAN-you know I had a few reservations about posting it but thank you for that bit of a boost that made me actually post it:hug::Now you should post the bigger version of your new avatar!


 

You are so welcome.  I have come back to see this a few times.    Brilliant.  :hail::hail:


----------



## spiffybeth

NJMAN said:


> I completely agree!  This represents the total essence of feminine power!!  Outstanding, Melis!



your avatar looks like Data from star trek deep space nine.


----------



## NJMAN

spiffybeth said:


> your avatar looks like Data from star trek deep space nine.


 
oooookay...LOL. You mean Star Trek: The Next Generation. 

Data is da man!! http://www.ezthemes.com/previews/d/data1theme.jpg


----------



## spiffybeth

data rocks!

and yes, i meant the next generation :blulsh2:


----------



## NJMAN

Vaporous said:


> NJMAN-you know I had a few reservations about posting it but thank you for that bit of a boost that made me actually post it:hug::Now you should post the bigger version of your new avatar!


 
Alrighty then! Here he is...Mr. Arty Farty himself, aka "Data" (but I'm not nearly as smart)...


----------



## Vaporous

Your much better looking than Data.


----------



## Overread

well I have few to no shots of myself - so you all have to get the lowquality version of me






however there is a cat in it so that must count for something


----------



## ferox femina

Overread said:


> well I have few to no shots of myself - so you all have to get the lowquality version of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however there is a cat in it so that must count for something



What a shame.  My kitty beats your kitty.


----------



## Overread

meanie

though I must say you do have a beautiful blue eyed cat!


----------



## ferox femina

I was only teasing. I think your cat can beat up my cat.


----------



## Overread

naw not that one - thats the small cat -- well 2nd smallest -- 
now our big one - she might, but she is far too layed back to bother 
unless your are a stoat!


----------



## ferox femina

I think my cat is a metro-sexual.


----------



## frfefarfearz

the not-so-good vector look of me ^_^ (if you ever consider this a self portrait )


----------



## frfefarfearz

Vaporous said:


> This is my "warrior" look. Rendered it a bit in photoshop for the artsy twist.


 
wow! nice self-portrait ^_^
very powerful 
i like the hair..


----------



## MyaLover

Meysha said:


> Me ... not very arty... but I was farty that night... must've been the curry.



Im sorry Im new to this thread, and I was reading this and damn near fell out of my chair.  Good for you for tellin it like it is :thumbup:


----------



## GoM

Umbrella'd close-up!


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too

Suprisingly there are ni nudes here yet.


----------



## Big Bully

Uglulyx Takes Photos Too said:


> Suprisingly there are ni nudes here yet.


 

You first... LMAO!!!


----------



## Lisa B

Here ya go, this is May:


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too

Big Bully said:


> You first... LMAO!!!


 
Lol.


----------



## Unimaxium




----------



## Overread

pssssssssst Unimaxium - you posted yourself upside down


----------



## Antarctican

Heehee, I love that shot, Sky!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Overread said:


> pssssssssst Unimaxium - you posted yourself upside down



He's just seeing what it's like to be an Australian.


----------



## Unimaxium

Overread said:


> pssssssssst Unimaxium - you posted yourself upside down



It's called _art_. 



Hertz van Rental said:


> He's just seeing what it's like to be an Australian.



That's what I get for listening to too much Cat Empire ;-)


----------



## Big Bully

Hertz van Rental said:


> He's just seeing what it's like to be an Australian.


 

Hahaha That cracks me up!


----------



## Nx1987

wah...nice pictures everyone!!

http://photography-schoolsetc.blogspot.com/


----------



## GeorgiaOwl

boo-yah. it's a horrible photo, but hey - i didn't take it.  

oh noes, beahs.


----------



## Mullen

Taken pre-DSLR with my PowerShot S3 and by hand.. It's the color version of my avi.


----------



## GeorgiaOwl

Dude, your hair is eating your face!  

nice shot. i like it.


----------



## sunlioness

If sepia counts as artsy fartsy  Here's me:


----------



## Mullen

GeorgiaOwl said:


> Dude, your hair is eating your face!
> 
> nice shot. i like it.


Oh my go.. waaait...

You had me there for a second. I take it that you managed not to be bear-food? :lmao:


----------



## xbox360gurl70s

I'd like to post my portrait but I'm a bit afraid somebody in the forums might get this syndrome


----------



## nealjpage

xbox360gurl70s said:


> I'd like to post my portrait but I'm a bit afraid somebody in the forums might get this syndrome


----------



## King Mango

Ok. I didn't even begin to start to look at posts in this one yet lol... Gettin near 2000 replies.
I am going to try and pass this off as art:

Ok maybe not. Photobucket has been hacked! bbiab


----------



## King Mango

frfefarfearz said:


> the not-so-good vector look of me ^_^ (if you ever consider this a self portrait )


that is bad-ass!


----------



## nealjpage

sunlioness said:


> If sepia counts as artsy fartsy  Here's me:



Cute series.


----------



## Lisa B

And so this is, erm, June?


----------



## chrisburke




----------



## ericmo

heres me messing around with my P&S (note my swissy in the background


----------



## dizzyg44

My first attempt at basic light painting and self portrait at the same time....

Long exposure and using a little bitty mag lite for lighting in pitch black room.






Here using a bic lighter in my hand for lighting with the remote also hidden in my hand (sorry for the excessive blur)


----------



## Lisa B

I decided to cheer my mate up today by goin' to war with the potato people! 






I am at war!

HURGH!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Big Bully said:


> LOL that is what they want you to think.. But what they didn't tell you was that the cat attacked her after this photo was taken...
> 
> 
> just kidding


  Its a cute picture, but I was thinking that too haha The look on the cat's face lol


----------



## dklod

Christina said:


> Trying the scary trying to look sexy in the bathroom shot


 
I love this  shot. Pitty its a bit noisy. Taken with a phone maybe?? The sexy thing is working.


----------



## Xmetal

I'm on the left, yes I got her number, no you can't have it.


----------



## Senor Hound

I feel narcissistic for posting in here, but oh well.  Here's my artsy one...






And this is me after I just got up, eating a McDonald's Snack Wrap (mmmm)






Someone told me I look Russian, but I don't know if that's true or not.  If anyone feels like sharing their opinion, I'd like to hear it.

BTW, I'm 24 years old, in case anyone wanted to know (I know I look 16).


----------



## LaFoto

No need to feel narcissistic about posting your own photo here, it helps us get to know you, that's all. And thanks for "inviting us in so early in the morning"  - you DO look young in that one! Ah well... 24 ... *getting lost in reminiscing musings*


----------



## photograph-er

not really arrtty!


----------



## DoshKel




----------



## Chiller

So we were getting ready for my daughters wedding, and thought I would gather me up for a quick shot. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Corry

Carl, I LOVE how you got two of you standing up in the reflection of the mirror, but only one of you is standing up in front of the mirror!!!  

Sweet shot!


----------



## Chiller

Thanks Corry. Sometimes getting me together for a group shot can be a challenge. I tend to not get along with some of me...


----------



## Bifurcator

Cool looking Chiller!


----------



## kundalini

I put this is the Self Portrait Assignment but it might be considered a bit Artsy Fartsy.








And one that's neither Artsy or Fartsy just friggin wet.  ... and I hate wet Fartsies.......


----------



## Bifurcator

.








Scan of an ancient photograph and then artsy-fartsied [and not the wet kind either!] ​
.


----------



## Alex_B

Senor Hound said:


> Someone told me I look Russian, but I don't know if that's true or not.  If anyone feels like sharing their opinion, I'd like to hear it.



Had to think of Harry Potter on the first one, and if you said Russian on the second one... not impossible 



> BTW, I'm 24 years old, in case anyone wanted to know (I know I look 16).



Be happy, you will learn looking younger is quite an advantage when you get older


----------



## Alex_B

really many nice new images here! keep posting


----------



## zandman

here's mine,


----------



## ferny




----------



## spiffybeth

stunningly amazing portraits ferny!


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography

This is a photography thread and should be moved to an area where we get post credit for it. IMHO. *(she suggests with greatest respect)


----------



## K_Pugh

Well i don't think i've got one in here yet..






just messing around.. straight out of the camera


----------



## sarallyn

wow, I didn't realize how many hot guys there are on TPF.


----------



## Corry

K_Pugh said:


> Well i don't think i've got one in here yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just messing around.. straight out of the camera




SuhWEET shot!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

sarallyn said:


> wow, I didn't realize how many hot guys there are on TPF.


And attractive girls too.:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa B

ME: 







My hubby:


----------



## simplekym

artsy.
i call it "jane doe".







exactly how i am. always laughing.








http://a238.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/16/l_27e17f36cd72ca2cd8bcbbf9f6e2d9fd.jpg


----------



## Kalikala

Ok, here's one of my artsy fartsy's.  







And one of me and my hubby at our wedding.  :heart:  I'm on the wrong computer for the more current ones.  He looks the same, and I do too except for my extra "baby weight" I'm carrying around!


----------



## chrisburke

k so its a lame pic of me, but I had to post it for the simple reason that, i'm so totally impressed with the iPhone picture quality (under the right conditions)


----------



## Big Bully

I figured that this was pretty artsy. This is me!


----------



## manaheim

Scott WRG Editor said:


> Checking for duds


 
omg this one had me laughing so hard I was choking.


----------



## Corry

chrisburke said:


> k so its a lame pic of me, but I had to post it for the simple reason that, i'm so totally impressed with the iPhone picture quality (under the right conditions)



Yup, in good lighting, the iPhone can take AWESOME pictures!  

Here is one of my favorite pics I've taken so far with my iPhone (this is NOT, I repeat NOT a self portrait.  I am very much a girl)


----------



## Kalikala

Big Bully said:


> I figured that this was pretty artsy. This is me!


 
What are you doing on a boat with jeans and shoes on!?!  That's just silliness!!


----------



## MyNameIsChris

Self portrait with my new lights. Unedited other than removing some unwanted shadows on the backdrop.







Yep, that's me. Definitely "artsy" haha.


----------



## Sirashley

Alright, so I was bored... self portrait with bad lighting


----------



## katie.

whuddup.


----------



## machination

Aww...katie, you're adorable.

I love the pictures in this thread. I'm a n00b (both at these forums and with DSLR photography).


----------



## Kegger

Not really artsy but it's the most recent shot of me doing what I love to do....

Blowin stuff up with grenades.


----------



## Red Spider

Here's me on one of my super bad hawgs!


----------



## Rachelsne

snap shot of me by me.

Self portrait taken with nikon coolpix point and shoot using window lighting, edited in PSE6


----------



## Raimios

One more artsy....


----------



## Jeff Canes




----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Lookin' good, Jeff!


----------



## Sabin




----------



## manaheim




----------



## ferny




----------



## manaheim

^^^ hahahah...

now I'm gonna have "puttin on the ritz" stuck in my head all day.  Particularly the version with Gene Wilder and Frankenstein.


----------



## Big Bully

I took this picture but DRATOM worked the white balance for me and added the background!! THANK YOU DRATOM!!!


----------



## Double H




----------



## Big Bully

Double H your first shot cracks me up! Thats awesome!


----------



## Double H

Big Bully said:


> Double H your first shot cracks me up! Thats awesome!



Hah, thanks. I'm glad it gave you a chuckle. I would have thought the second would bring on a smile.

How about this one?


----------



## Big Bully

Double H said:


> Hah, thanks. I'm glad it gave you a chuckle. I would have thought the second would bring on a smile.
> 
> How about this one?


 
Now that one makes my day!!!


----------



## manaheim

I love the second one in your first Post DH.  Rocks. LOL


----------



## Becky

Well not a selfy, but I havent posted one for ages, taken by a friend in Iceland, but I think its pretty cool all the same... don't think I've ever held onto my camera so tight!


----------



## Peanuts

Wait, Becky, where the hey are all the tourists. I think I should see at least 10 others in this shot given the number when I was there.


----------



## Rachelsne




----------



## polymoog

Me (holding the camera) and my dad, as seen through the lens of a heat detection camera in Universeum, Gothenburg :


----------



## LisaK24

yes, that's a bunny on my shoulder


----------



## Alex_B

LisaK24 said:


>



so which of the two is you???

Both are sexy anyway


----------



## LisaK24

Alex_B said:


> so which of the two is you???
> 
> Both are sexy anyway



I'm the one holding the pink toothbrush :]

I hardly think I look sexy in this shot, I was going more for silly/goofy :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B

LisaK24 said:


> I'm the one holding the pink toothbrush :]
> 
> I hardly think I look sexy in this shot, I was going more for silly/goofy :mrgreen:



Oh, I was referring to the bunny and the toothbrush ... 









Sorry, I am just evil tonight :mrgreen:


----------



## manaheim

polymoog said:


> Me (holding the camera) and my dad, as seen through the lens of a heat detection camera in Universeum, Gothenburg :


 
Dude... your dad is HAWT. :lmao:


----------



## polymoog

manaheim said:


> Dude... your dad is HAWT. :lmao:



That's so funny I forgot to laugh


----------



## Lisa B

This is me, this weekend. It was my birthday yesterday, im 29.

Go me.


----------



## manaheim

LisaK24 said:


> I'm the one holding the pink toothbrush :]
> 
> I hardly think I look sexy in this shot, I was going more for silly/goofy :mrgreen:


 
We're men... you could be covered in mud and be sexy.

no wait...

...you could be wearing a bunny suit and be sexy.

no wait...

...you could be wearing a police uniform and be sexy.

no wait...

bah.

I'm trying to find a "extreme set of circumstances that would not make you sexy" situation that I can use as a funny way to articulate how men see women as sexy regardless of the situation... but I can't seem to think of one.

Oh yeah... that's right... we're men.


----------



## Big Bully

Lisa B said:


> This is me, this weekend. It was my birthday yesterday, im 29.
> 
> Go me.


 

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## graigdavis

I haven't posted a picture of my self in a long time.  Here's one of me toying around with my shutter remote this weekend.


----------



## Lisa B

I like the bike one!

And thanks for the belated bday happinesses, people


----------



## mrcrassic

I suck.






I didn't shoot this, but it's one of the two pics of me on my bike:


----------



## mrcrassic

Lisa B said:


> I decided to cheer my mate up today by goin' to war with the potato people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am at war!
> 
> HURGH!



Awesome...but not guerilla enough


----------



## manaheim

mrcrassic said:


> Awesome...but not guerilla enough


 
I don't see what primates have to do with it.


----------



## mrcrassic

manaheim said:


> I don't see what primates have to do with it.



That's the secret!


----------



## thebeginning

It's been a while...I'm nervous :blushing:



from a very, very old Spanish Hacienda in Ecuador:








and a generic 'stabbed in the back of the head' face:







aaaand:







and (more of a snapshot, but I had fun with it):


----------



## duncanp

good to see you again lol


----------



## matt-l

thought it would make a cool shot


----------



## lostprophet

matt-l said:


> thought it would make a cool shot



nice shirt


----------



## matt-l

lostprophet said:


> nice shirt



i was on my way to work...still trying to get a Canon!


----------



## spiffybeth

lostprophet said:


> nice shirt


interesting. i looked at the picture and that was my first thought. i like that shirt.


----------



## wxnut




----------



## xxx_jpk_xxx

Taken yesterday. I bought a new shirt and had to take a picture lol.


----------



## MelodySoul




----------



## Phranquey




----------



## Becky

I might not be around much these days, but I thought you should know I haven't forgotten.... even on top of Icelandic mountains, the TPF salute was lurking...


----------



## Vaporous

New one


----------



## PatrickHMS

Vaporous said:


> New one


 
DON'T MISS this young lady's website = W O W !!!!!!


----------



## Ockie

I don't think I've posted this one here before:


----------



## NJMAN

Vaporous said:


> New one



My my...I see you haven't lost your touch!  Nice legs.


----------



## Vaporous

NJMAN said:


> My my...I see you haven't lost your touch!  Nice legs.




Thanks NJ always good to hear from you stranger-

 This is one of my latest creations of a self port. Are my sun glasses too big? No way...........this is my version of "high fashion"


----------



## Chiller

Vaporous said:


> New one


WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaporous

Hi Carl:mrgreen: who let you out of the dark side?

Nice to hear from you again as well!


----------



## Chiller

Vaporous said:


> Hi Carl:mrgreen: who let you out of the dark side?
> 
> Nice to hear from you again as well!


   I had to come out, when I saw you posted another self portrait.   Great to see ya again. :hug::


----------



## David A

Guess an updated never hurt anyone.


----------



## mdcrisp2000

Not so much an artsy fartsy photo. More like artsy fartsy hair...


----------



## jambored

Still a little shy but I can at least post a little peek at me.


----------



## heroicloser

Hi, this is me.


----------



## Vaporous

Greetings from my new and improved studio.........


----------



## Pugs

jambored said:


> Still a little shy but I can at least post a little peek at me.


 
Hey... How you doin'...?

:mrgreen:

And on a serious note, welcome to TPF!  Look forward to seeing your work here!


----------



## kundalini

Vaporous said:


> Greetings from my new and improved studio.........


 Sweet........ but what are you tethered to?


----------



## NJMAN

Vaporous said:


> Greetings from my new and improved studio.........



Sweeet!  Love the big glasses too, Miss High Fashion Lady!


----------



## Dubious Drewski

Rawr!





That makeup's all photoshop though. I'm not THAT insane.


----------



## Chiller

New years eve was about as exciting as watching paint harden, so I was working on an image, and testing the light....and this was one of the results. :lmao:


----------



## Xmetal

:lmao:


----------



## Vaporous

I am your Superhero.............err something like that. I am tethered to my love for photography


----------



## raechael

the balancing man




me




my little brother, with ellis and link


----------



## paulandre

my self portrait about 5 years ago with film


----------



## Jaszek

I guess ill put mine here. Both taken at coney island, NY


----------



## sabbath999

43 feet down and about half a mile off the Kona coast of the Big Island of Hawai'i.


----------



## spiffybeth

creeeeeeeeeeeeepy!


----------



## Justin.Polhamus

One of my very first HDR Photos. Turned out great don't you think??


----------



## Justin.Polhamus




----------



## kundalini

Today I turned 51 yo. Is it THAT apparent?


----------



## spiffybeth

^^ I think you look great for your age!!


----------



## Ockie

I get bored every now and then... this is the result of last time:


----------



## Marea

I'm new to the boards but look forward to posting more in the off topic chat - some fun and entertaining reading over on this side of things 

You seem like a GREAT group of people - can't wait to read more and get to know you!


~M


----------



## AuroraX

something stuck on the bottom of my shoe...


----------



## AdamBomb

My Try...


----------



## Ls3D

ISO 50, 1/6400, f/4.5 - Daylight strobe, off camera cable in pocket :mrgreen:


----------



## Vaporous




----------



## lostprophet

meh


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Looks like a still pic from the Blair Witch Project.

And hey, is that hoppy?


----------



## spiffybeth

i must be the only person who saw a butt in his lens! ahahaha


----------



## Antarctican

spiffybeth said:


> i must be the only person who saw a butt in his lens! ahahaha


Nope, I did too. That's why I asked if it was Hoppy.  :lmao:


----------



## DexGtr




----------



## Luminosity

graigdavis said:


> I haven't posted a picture of my self in a long time. Here's one of me toying around with my shutter remote this weekend.


 
Well hello there, familiar face from way back!


----------



## irish23

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ Looks like a still pic from the Blair Witch Project.
> 
> And hey, is that hoppy?



It does look like something out of the Blair Witch Project. But with better quality. ALOT BETTER.


----------



## Lisa B




----------



## Vaporous




----------



## Magpies

This would be me...


----------



## Grace Mendoza

My family/self-portrait (our then 3 month old son and I):







----------------------

And this is my face.


----------



## Ockie




----------



## manaheim

Magpies, that bunny shot is like 14 layers of fantastic.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE it.


----------



## David A

Time for an update?


----------



## ocular

Vaporous

 LOL reminds me of those girls in the bathtubs pictures, where everything is overexposed but they're ribcage n faces n hands, n ..

Magpies

 Wow your good looking older woman


----------



## EKSiR

can i just post any of my photos?? i mean self portrait or just good ones?


----------



## David A

ocular said:


> Vaporous
> 
> LOL reminds me of those girls in the bathtubs pictures, where everything is overexposed but they're ribcage n faces n hands, n ..
> 
> Magpies
> 
> Wow your good looking *older* woman




Just some words of wisdom (learned the hard way)...while your intent's aim was true your delivery was anything but.


----------



## Heck

New sunglasses and free time inspired this one.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Something slightly different...





Strictly speaking, it's not a self-portrait, as my Mum took it, but it is definitely a portrait of self. My guess is that this was taken around 1964-5.


----------



## Xmetal




----------



## Tee_bird

Sucky underexposed crap.  But here goes...


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery




----------



## Stormin

Out at the track.






Camera phones suck, but I couldn't exactly bust out an SLR while in the paddock and behind the wheel!


----------



## manaheim

^^ neat pic, whatcha drive?


----------



## dizzyg44

I try really hard to not be in any images...

the instructor of the workshop I was in managed to sneak one....


----------



## Tee_bird

I'm a pretty sucky model, but this was my testing out my camera when I got it.  Please, keep the "lol"s to yourself. 






Maybe I'll try again sometime... but it will be a while.


----------



## Phranquey

Not bad, Tee Bird, but you cut off a lot of body parts, and you need either a fill flash or reflector in front of you.

Also, you _could_ use a nice, juicy pair of....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Cheeseburgers.

:raisedbrow: What did you think I was gonna say??


----------



## manaheim

I like cheeseburgers.


----------



## Jaszek

CAN I HAZ CHEEZBURGERS???


----------



## Tee_bird

I promise, this is my last one!

I definitely need to work on my lighting, and I will practice that this coming week!


----------



## manaheim

^^^ overall I'd say that was the best.  Sexy, too.


----------



## Tee_bird

manaheim said:


> ^^^ overall I'd say that was the best.  Sexy, too.


I actually took it to make a "movie poster" then remembered I sucked at Photoshop.


----------



## manaheim

Tee_bird said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ overall I'd say that was the best. Sexy, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually took it to make a "movie poster" then remembered I sucked at Photoshop.
Click to expand...

 
 What were you trying to do?

That sounds to me like a potential photoshop challenge/fun teaching and learning opportunity... we should talk!


----------



## Tee_bird

manaheim said:


> Tee_bird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ overall I'd say that was the best. Sexy, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually took it to make a "movie poster" then remembered I sucked at Photoshop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were you trying to do?
> 
> That sounds to me like a potential photoshop challenge/fun teaching and learning opportunity... we should talk!
Click to expand...

I was going to get rid of the wall, and replace it with some funky, bright color then add a random title with witty slogan and credits.


----------



## musicaleCA

I should post this here too I suppose...


----------



## Mastino

musicaleCA said:


> I should post this here too I suppose...



That's a great photo!!  Smooth Criminal...


----------



## Diana Rui

I guess I'll use this thread to say hello to everyone with some artsy fartsy photos.

My name is Diana, as you might've guessed.












The first one is a self portrait but the second isn't.


----------



## NJMAN

Tee_bird said:


> I promise, this is my last one!
> 
> I definitely need to work on my lighting, and I will practice that this coming week!



You should do a model shoot with me!


----------



## addie

hai, i'm new here


----------



## TM22




----------



## ryan7783

addie said:


> hai, i'm new here





oh hai!


----------



## DScience




----------



## cogi59




----------



## SlimPaul

addie said:


> hai, i'm new here



You look like Taylor Swift! Or are you?


----------



## SlimPaul

Here's my self portrait taken from my balcony. It was too cold to go out that day 






SB-900 fired through umbrella camera left.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto

My contribution. (I know, I know. The first one the beer bottles are full. Sorry. Couldn't drink them all, and didn't want to waste any.)


----------



## addie

SlimPaul said:


> addie said:
> 
> 
> 
> hai, i'm new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look like Taylor Swift! Or are you?
Click to expand...


haha you're not the first person to tell me that


----------



## kjhsfhj

Mastino said:


> musicaleCA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should post this here too I suppose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great photo!!  Smooth Criminal...
Click to expand...

I definitely need to work on my lighting, and I will practice that this coming week!


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## Gene1219

My first post..Yay!
me:


----------



## hujdhga

Gene1219 said:


> My first post..Yay!
> me:


The first one is a self portrait but the second isn't.


----------



## MacroButterfly




----------



## Lisa B

Hey guys! It's been a while since i posted a pic of me here - my son took this one yesterday at Thanksgiving and I think he did a super job! (image quality isn't so good)


----------



## Ryan Piggott




----------



## fuglychick21

My co-worker Tia and I


----------



## fuglychick21

Xmetal said:


> :lmao:


 

Is that the skyline?


----------



## Pugs

fuglychick21 said:


> My co-worker Tia and I



Girl... ain't no way that you're a fugly chick in the least!


----------



## duncanp

ho humm suffocation anyone?


----------



## KR.

crappy cell phone picture
just felt like messing around with some pic while im wating for my new lens to come in


----------



## RauschPhotography




----------



## xintax

In desperation to get a pic of the day... I decided to take pictures of me smoking... THOUGH PLEASE, IF YOU KNOW ME, WE SHALL NOT DISCUSS THIS LITTLE HABIT OF MINE IN PUBLIC.... hahahaha! )


----------



## Crazydad

Just messing around with my flash off camera


----------



## Turbo

Hello there.


----------



## TheSteez303

Suppose I'll join in
Me when I first got to Afghanistan.


----------



## TexasJeff

Ill bite:


----------



## thebeatles




----------



## Opher




----------



## Twisthem488

I got my first camera Tuesday, and yesterday was the first night I got to spend some real time with it, so I'm very very new to photography, be gentle 

But I pulled this one off @ 3am this morning underneath a railroad bridge (the little pictures are ones I took of my friends before leaving them for the night, and printed with my pocket Printer)


----------



## Leo4

Look in the back of the Olympus OM case


----------



## Private Joker

It's A Fact | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## bmlobo

Hi Everybody,

Can you help me out by checking out my site often for I try to update often. I am also trying to save up for a new camera and this site with your helf can make a bit of change to get some better tools than the cybershot I am using or my trustworthy AE-1

my blog is 

www.pictureclic.blogspot.com

thanks and I look forward to chatting


----------



## Leo4




----------



## AmberCantrell




----------



## cici1240

I am a new member here. This is a good website. I believe will enjoy a good time here and get some valuable information from here.


----------



## laffles

haii


----------



## Forkie

Any excuse for people to post their mugs in a thread, eh?




Self by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## KevinPutman

Me and my girlfriend ^-^


----------



## LadyJasmine

Here's Muah... in a field of sunflowers at my in-laws' farm.


----------



## cgipson1

joo gotsum purdyblueeyes!


----------



## LadyJasmine

Thanks


----------



## NE-KID

Your's truely.


----------



## robertwsimpson

Me! by robertwsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie

Thought I'd stick a new one up.  It doesn't quite count as a self portrait though since my better half took it, so it's just a portrait of myself... But not a self portrait....




Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

This payphone is real and works


----------



## HexOmega

Forkie said:


> Thought I'd stick a new one up.  It doesn't quite count as a self portrait though since my better half took it, so it's just a portrait of myself... But not a self portrait....
> 
> Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr


   This is incredible.


----------



## Kazooie

Quicky I did for a potential boyfriend. I really don't like my looks though. :l


----------



## Exerstine

heres mine.


----------



## Kazooie

Could have put more work into it, but meh.


----------



## yv0nne

I'm so bored. Work is so slow. Here's me.



And in case you were curious about my face:


Can you tell I'm incredibly bored at work?


----------



## cgipson1

Love dat smile!


----------



## yv0nne

Clearly, I was super excited to be cruisin' in my custom built car!


----------



## Forkie

HexOmega said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd stick a new one up.  It doesn't quite count as a self portrait though since my better half took it, so it's just a portrait of myself... But not a self portrait....
> 
> Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> This is incredible.
Click to expand...



Awwww, thanks!

EDIT: just realised that was 6 months ago....  Oh well, better late than never, I guess......


----------



## cgipson1

SPAM reported!


----------



## mishele

cgipson1 said:


> SPAM reported!


I've reported your report of spam!!


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SPAM reported!
> 
> 
> 
> I've reported your report of spam!!
Click to expand...


You are asking for a !


----------



## duncanp

Errr... hi?


----------



## LaFoto

Duncan???????
Wow - I mean: WOW. Veeeeerrry long time no see! 
You hid well in all those years!


----------



## duncanp

Ha, it has been a while indeed! I must admit I only stopped by as I was looking up some posts on camera equipment that I'm considering buying. Won't be long now until I'm done with Uni and will probably find myself on here more often!


----------



## LaFoto

DONE with uni - when I remember you as being in school not even thinking about uni! Wow. Does time fly or does time fly?


----------



## duncanp

It flies alright, feels like I've only been there for a few months. Its a venture into the professional photography world once its all over!


----------



## Kazooie




----------



## Double H

Sprocketman


----------



## bc_steve

me trekking by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr

I had to get my friend to press the button for me.  Maybe it doesn't count as a self-portrait.


----------



## RobN185




----------



## wer11

wow,nice work and i want to say this is really a great post:thumbup:


----------



## raventepes

This one's kinda old, but it's one of my favourites.


----------



## gloriamint

raventepes said:


> This one's kinda old, but it's one of my favourites.
> 
> View attachment 54310


Awesome Raven! :hail:


----------



## Kazooie




----------



## RichieT

Well, it was single digits outside and football didn't start for another hour or so, so I took another stab at getting my SB 800 and the flashpoint monolight I got for Christmas to work together without a radio trigger. Apparently, commander mode still uses pre-flashes even in manual. Anyway, got them to work so I took a couple of as close to artsy photos as  I can.


----------



## titus20




----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## MitchStrp

I was going for a hard light falling on my shoulder and sides of my cheeks but yet have a 3rd light to add in any fill but I do like these results.


----------



## Kazooie

I'm so pretty


----------



## Trainwizard

OOH!!! Another selfie thread! Wow, I'm exploring TPF and discovering new things every day!


----------



## W.Y.Photo




----------



## manny212

Lol.


----------



## Kane Adams

Uuuuuhhhh artsy-fartsy thread... that's just my game


----------



## luckychucky

Deleted


----------



## luckychucky

tourist


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky

winter 15


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoody

My contribution!


----------



## Derrel

Me, in 1977, at a junior high school track meet I was participating in.


----------



## Life




----------



## nerwin

Yup, this is me doing a typical selfie, but with a D610 + 35 f/2D. 

Anyways, I've always been shy about taking self portraits but I've lost 60 pounds so far and gaining more self confidence because of it.


----------



## Braineack

Love the look from that lens.


----------



## Fiji-Fujii

Oooh, selfie thread, yay!  Don't mind me sharing a bit of my narcissism, haha! 


 

Just kidding, I cut my hair off and got new glasses, this is what I look like right now:


----------



## oFUNGUSo

Being silly. i like to be silly.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo

Oh, why not:


----------



## limr

What kind of music do you play?


----------



## desertrattm2r12

I don't take selfies and I don't support feeding bears in the wild. Nature lovers trip over the orphaned selfie sticks (and the bones).


----------



## Mr. Innuendo

limr said:


> What kind of music do you play?



Pretty much anything but hip hop and reggae. Dear God, I _hate _reggae...


----------



## tiaphoto

My artsy selfie is my profile pic on here. I sketched, inked and colored in Manga Studio.


----------



## webestang64

30 years ago.....


----------



## CherylL

Selfie by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## SivKhalil

Nice one!!!!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

CherylL said:


> Selfie by Cheryl, on Flickr



Is that a bong?


----------



## Tee

Messing around with gels and speedlights


----------



## pip_dog

[/url]


----------



## pip_dog

Trying out soft focus things



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## pez




----------



## CherylL




----------



## Pixeldawg1

Since this is on "Page 181" I doubt too many people will see this. Here I am with my amazing wife. Shot on my phone in "Portrait Mode", which is the "default" for selfies.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I will bump this so everyone can see your amazing wife Nice, happy shot.


----------



## Pixeldawg1

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I will bump this so everyone can see your amazing wife Nice, happy shot.



Thanks! She is the light of my life.


----------



## limr

Pixeldawg1 said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will bump this so everyone can see your amazing wife Nice, happy shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! She is the light of my life.
Click to expand...


Sweet


----------



## Douglas Brown

nice photo of you two.


----------



## LWW

Not too 'ARTSY-FARTSY' but, having a face made for radio, I didn't have a lot to work with:


----------

